# Donor Bumps, Babies and Beyond! Part 17



## Mistletoe (Holly)

New home for you ladies!


Happy Chatting


----------



## *ALF*

oh,oh,oh can I be the first to post on a new thread .................................................

nothing to say.....................


----------



## *ALF*

Actually just remembered - hope GP is of help today Mini, keep us informed


----------



## HellyS

Trust you to get in first alf   hope all is good with you and J xxx

Good luck at the gp mini
X


----------



## Pootle77

Mini - hope it goes ok with the GP

Helly - glad sniffing is going well.  Little man is on Nutramigen, have been told it smells the same as Neocate.  Absolutely stinks!  Bet the GP is glad we're on Nutramigen @ £9 a tin rather than Neocate @ £25 a tin    Hope you got lots of shopping done.

Paws - hope your wrists are holding up.  Well done to Baby Paws for getting there with the weaning.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I didn't go       I got the dr B bottles and he had cranial osteopth yesterday so figured the GP would say try to for anopther couple of weeks. He slept last night!    Eating on a off okish


----------



## spooks

hi everyone   
  sad news i'm afraid -the scan showed I've lost little spooklet   
I wasn't altogether surprised as my symptoms have lessened over the last week or so and I was a bit apprehensive. 
I was okay until the nurse called it a miscarriage. We now need to decide how to manage it. I've come off the pessaries so we'll see if it happens naturally and soon or failing that we'll opt for medical assistance.   

We will try tx again when we feel up to it. We're so glad we have baby spooks to help us through,
I may be away from FF for a while (or on here constantly    depending on how I feel) 
lthanks for all your support and friendship 
love spooks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

oh hunny i'm so sorry


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks -
                        sooooooooooo sorry

you know where we all are if you need us 

Loads of love
ALF


----------



## teresal

spooks -- am so sorry honey, we are all here when you need us      to you all     

mini -- did they say if there was any difference with the cranial osteopath, glad he slept through last night,  he is getting back on track


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

she said he wasn't as scrunched up as last week    Got to ring her for an up date on monday and see if he needs anymore sessions. He slept from 10.30-5am last night    feding still hit and miss but not too worried about that. Wish me luck for tonight!!!      


Spooks - take care chicken, like the others said we are here when you need us.


----------



## HellyS

Spooks honey dont know what to say    I am so sorry    Hoping that babyspooks can help you through this.  As the others have said we are here if and when you need us.

So sad   

xxxxxx


----------



## Pootle77

Spooks - so, so sorry to read your news.  Sending hugs your way   

Mini - hope you get a better night again tonight.


----------



## Pootle77

Meant to book mark this


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Spooks - I am so sorry hun. It is absolutely devastating. I lost Beanie November last year - went in to my 16 week midwife appointment totally happy and came out devastated when there was no heart beat found. Nothing prepares you for the horror.

I had surgery to manage mine and psychologically that was probably the easiest. The baby measured 13+1 and there was one consultant prepared to operate.

It was shocking to me when the doctor, who was about 14 came in, and started saying she was sorry I had a miscarriage and asked me if it was a planned pregnancy. Planned - only for the past 30 years!!!

We are here to look after you and you can get support from many ladies on the pregnancy loss boards.

So sad


----------



## LiziBee

Spooks - so very sorry to read your news. Sending lots of love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## paws18

hi everyone

Spooks -      Am so sorry to hear your sad news. Take Care x

mini - Fingers and toes crossed for good night tonight.   

Pootle - My friends LO was on that milk and I remember the smell hope it sorts your LO out.

Wrists are getting better back for more physio next week just good to get back on computer again and not be sore.

All ok with us 

Take care x 
paws x


----------



## Ju2006

Spooks - so sorry to hear your news


----------



## snoopygirl79

spooks - I'm so sorry   

Just wanting to bookmark at the moment as trying to catch up on here and ******** as been in Wales for a week's holiday and it's amazing how much you miss in just a week!!

xxx


----------



## juju81

Oh my goodness Spooks, i'm so so sorry hun.  I dont really know what to say as in shock but as the others have said we are here as & when you want us.

There are a few of us on this thread who knows exactly what you are going through, massive massive      

xxxxx


----------



## spooks

thanks everyone  
I'm fine 1 min and a mess the next. When I'm with baby spooks I sort of forget but I know that I've got to face up to what's happening too. 
I'm a bit apprehensive about the next stage - we've decided to wait a week and see if nature takes its course and if not we'll go down the medical route.








I've been looking at the loss boards but it's not somewhere I want to be. Me and DH are a strong couple and I know we'll be okay. I have no idea how anyone gets through this when they don't already have a baby though, she's keeping us both going at the moment. 
I'm desperate to have tx again but know this can't happen yet and is not really a good idea anyway - just a reaction I think. And yet on the other hand I was sort of hoping the donor had stopped donating so that the decision about further tx was out of our hands





















obviously I'm a hormonal mess at the moment and I know it'll get worse before it gets better.

I have to say that this time I made an effort to spend every day of my pregnancy enjoying it as much as I could -(the last time I mostly worried from start to finish) and I'm so glad I did because I've just had a lovely 12 weeks of being pregnant and even though little spooklet has gone I did enjoy him/her for the little time we had together which I'm glad about. I did have a few doubts about the pregnancy though especially as my sicky feeling stopped about 10 days ago and i found myself slurping down strong coffee for breakfast - a definite no no last time.

Anyway, I don't want to bring this thread down    so love hugs and pma all around


----------



## spooks

Hazel I meant to say      big hugs to you - it must've been so awful.
And as for the dr's comments     
I came across a thread on here before about ridiculous things medical professionals have said to you. And sadly we probably all have stories we can add to it.

sending you love and hugs


----------



## LadyBella

bookmarking for when i get chance to post. 

Big hugs to Spooksxxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks


> I don't want to bring this thread down


  Don't be silly, we're here to congratulate in the good times and support in the bad, you're not 'bringing the thread down'. I think you're attitude of enjoying everyday you had with spooklet is wonderful and I admire such strength     (which doesn't mean you're not entitled to have down moments)


----------



## ckbe

Hi all - haven't been on for ages - been moving house, going back to work and busy with 2 kids so not complaining.........


Spooks - SO sorry - I know exactly how you are feeling...... I miscarried when trying for no 2 and having Erin around was a huge help....... and Alice is the product of the very next Tx...... so fingers crossed for you guys..... PM me if there's anything I can do......


C x


----------



## HellyS

Spooks - Just want to second what Alf said and say we are here for the bad times as well as the good so please dont ever feel that you are "bringing the thread down".  Thats what we are here for honey xxx thinking of you lots xxx


----------



## *Suze*

Hi all

i still read regularly but dont post.....however couldn't not post today

spooks - oh honey so sorry to read your news, sending you lots of love & hugs   

mini - good luck for your lil man sleeping tonight   

love to everyone else and their bumps and babes
Suze xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

suze - his name is lucas


----------



## spooks

thanks everyone  
things have started today which is a relief in many ways and it's not too bad to deal with at the moment.

I also phoned the clinic and ordered some more  so it's there and waiting whenever we decide to go for tx. Might seem a bit  but I needed to do it straight away. 


and *please feel free to get back to normal baby/ pregnancy chat** everyone  *
*    (sorry didn't mean to sound so bossy )*


----------



## spooks

mini - i wondered if it was your pet name for your DH's little 'pet'


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## *ALF*

How's it going Mini? Any improvement over the weekend?

Spooks - I can understand the need to 'prepare' for future treatments.  Is your donor still donating then? (you made a comment in a previous message about it).  Take things easy though, a day at a time


----------



## *ALF*

> i wondered if it was your pet name for your DH's little 'pet'


 SPOOKS you surprise me! ! !


----------



## spooks

Alf - I shocked myself    

As far as we know he is still donating, the donor nurse wasn't in today so they couldn't tell us if it was available. And you can only buy and store enough for 1 tx at a time in my clinic. I think I said on friday I was kind of hoping he wasn't donating so we would have the decision about further tx taken out of our hands. However 3 days is a long time in fertility land and today we very much hope it is available even though we won't necessarily use it for a while.  
If it's not then we don't think we'd have tx with another donor.   

I'm feeling okay today but I know this is a long process and there's plenty more tears to come.

Baby spooks has been such a help to me and DH - and it's like she knows something is going on as she's been plastering us with kisses all day.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

You will have good and bad days hun   

Alf - Good and bad days here too    last night was horrnedous    I'm flipping knackered today. Feeding okish, i've changed to Dr Browns. Still not taking like he used to but i'm not worried now. 
He lay on his side last night, he did it not me, so now i'm wonderering if this is better for him. Wil try later if he wakes up.    When he was in the MB, the mattress tilted to one side sometmes and he fell asleep on his side one night after a rough night so this may be one answer


----------



## *ALF*

Mini  sounds like you need a    . I know from personal experience, during pregnancy and since, that with stomach complaints it is more compfortable lying on your left than on right or back - now you're going to say he's been sleeping on his right   . 

Spooks - young children can be very perceptive of adults moods, enjoy the kisses    . Throughout my pregnancy we said it would be the only one, then finding out after J was born that there was no more of our donor available put the final nail in as far as any more was concerned, I don't want to go again using another donor (I appreciate others do but it's a personal thing and I don't want to).


----------



## spooks

yes I think I feel the same, largely because of the changes to non-anonymity, but I guess we'll cross that bridge if and when we come to it.


----------



## *ALF*

Is your donor anonymous then?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i wouldn't use another donor either.

Yes he slept on left side!


----------



## spooks

no - sorry I'm confusing you - I think if we were to have another baby it would be easier all round if they had the same donor as they can be traced and it would be easier to just have to meet/ learn about the 1 biological father (if that's what they all wanted) rather than do it all twice


----------



## *ALF*

I'm with you now (sorry it's getting late and is past my bedtime). Understand  and agree completley!


----------



## *Suze*

hi again ladies

Mini - so sorry hun......i did mean lucas but wrote sam, please forgive me    so pleased to hear he's been better this evening and hope it continues and the dr browns seems to helping too x

spooks & alf - im with you on the only using the same donor, we have 1 vial or sperm and two frosties so technically only have 2 go's, feel it'd be nice for libby to have a full sibling however still dont know how i feel about trying again?   

love
Suze xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Spooks - so sorry to hear your sad news   I hope you are doing ok


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ugh ladies, I've got a tummy bug and am looking after both boys this afternoon - any coping tips would be great...... Luke is ok as I can stick him in front of a film but Z is such a mummy's boy I know he'll wail every time I go out of the room and I really don't want to take him with me as I usually have to do!  Bleurgh I feel sooo rough


----------



## Ella*

Oh *Spooks*, so very sorry   
*Helly*- it's been a while since I caught up- where are you at now?
*Mini*- sounds like improvement, great  . Yes, me too, thinking about nausea etc- it was left I lay on!
*Suze, Alf, Pippi, Hazel, Ck, Mitchie, Marge, Lizi, Pinkcat, Teresal, Ladybella, Ju, Juju* & everyone else


----------



## chrispx

Spooks- oh I'm gutted to read your news, so sorry. Sending you big   . Good to hear you will try again. Take care.


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

pippi -     hope your feeling better cant think of anything worse you poor wee sole.

Mini - We are using Mams univent anti colic bottles they worked better for baby paws than the dr browns. 2 of my friends who also had refluxy babies swore by them too. You only get them in boots and babies r us. Hope you have better night tonight.  

Spooks - Its amazing what kids pick up on enjoy all your cuddles you deserve them.  

All ok with us baby paws now starting to enjoy solids thank god but going off his milk a bit. Oh the worrying continues.

take care
paws x


----------



## eli..g

Spooks.. big hugs hun xx so sorry

Pippi.. oh no hope you feel better today x

Mini.. hope things will keep imroving for you xx

Love to you all xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Hes just started feeding much better again, hope it lasts       Just need him to SLEEP!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

hey Mini get in line!!  My baby is older than yours so he should start sleeping first   Glad things are getting better.

Paws - no the worrying never ends   

Eli - hello!  Bit better today thanks, just exhausted after the worst night with Z for ages.... How are you, DH and little man?

chrispx - how are you doing?

x


----------



## eli..g

Great news mini... good luck with the sleeping, guess it'll come when he's comfey from feedining better.  

Good to hear  you feeling better pippi...grrr re the sleepingxx
We are good thanks... xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

pippi - he was sleeping from 6 weks and now is a


----------



## teresal

can i just throw a spanner in the works     (and yes i am bragging      ) Meredith goes to bed at 6.30/7ish and is sleeping till 7ish in the morning now, its not anything i have done, she has just done it herself and heaven help anyone that tries to make her stay up any longer    mind you it will probably all change next weekend when the clocks change    , she only naps through the day (which i don't mind) though so is ready for bed at night
i know what you are all thinking... that it won't last.. it probably won't but we are enjoying it at the moment, so will probably be back on here soon whining that shes awake all night then you can all have a good laugh back   

pippi -- hope you get better soon hunny   

mini -- glad the wee man is feeding better today and i      that he sleeps tonight    

spooks -- how are you hunny    

helly -- hows the tx going    

paws -- nice to hear from you, glad baby paws is eating well and no i suppose there will always be something to worry about    

juju -- hows you and Noah    

Hi to everyone else, i hope you are all ok and not getting to cold in this freezing weather       

better go and get dinner on for DH coming in and have a pile of ironing to get done     ohhh i hate ironing, anyone want to come and do it for me    


xxx


----------



## juju81

Paws, Noah went off his milk soon after weaning, not that he ever drank enough to keep a fly alive anyway!!

Teresa, nope, you might find that's it now, Noah started sleeping through from 12 wks ish, we've had a few wks where it's gone tits up but generally he sleeps through 7-630/7. I love having my evenings back !

Noah is just delightful, gets everywhere now, I just love him! No teeth or crawling as yet but he rolls or drags himself to where he wants to go! Just lovely x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

he goes to bed from 7pm but its when he goes into his lighter sleep that it becomes a problem   

Tezza - you make me sick


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone

Getting a bit lost off with all this chatting , you are a gobby lot    will try personals but sorry if Im a bit behind...

Spooks    still thinking of you lots hun    

Juju - Noah sounds like he's coming on great! You sound so happy, just lovely    Lucky you having your evenings back already!!!  2 years down the line and we have just had two full nights sleep in a row - my DH and I think its Christmas come early   

Teresa - Another lucky lady in the sleep department    Great to hear Meredith is doing well   

Pippi - Hope all is well in your house now and you had a better night last night with Z   

Mini - Glad to hear things seem to be working themselves out.  The sleeping will come Im sure   

Paws - Cant believe you are on solids already (your LO not you    )  time is flying over!!

Lovely to hear from all you other ladies (but especially my "old" friends Ella, Suze and Alf)

All going good so far - not too many headaches, no tears or tantrums just a bit more dopey than usual and have a sore nose from sniffing    Scan on Monday then all being well stimms start Tuesday....     

love as always
xx


----------



## teresal

am sure we will ALL get a full nights sleep at some stage in the future, i am glad meredith decided that she didn't want her dummy anymore cos she just settles herself and i think if she was still having hers then i'd be like some of you having to get up and put it back for her, we do hear her through the night making noises but she just goes back to sleep

helly -- wow 2 years    no wonder you both think its christmas, i do kep saying to my DH that we are lucky she sleeps so well. i hope you are in for your 3rd night. good luck for monday, will be watching out for how you get on    

mini -- am sure Lucas will get back into his sleep routine now hes feeding again    

juju -- i hope you are right and she continues the way she has been. bless Noah, can't believe he's on the move, you will have to baby proof everything now    

we have eventually got our appointment to go see our consultant at the hospital for a review about what happened on the day Meredith was born, he probably won't have any answers but am hoping that once we have seen him i can put it behind me and hopfully stop having the nightmares about losing her, anyway its on monday, am trying to write a list of questions that i can ask just so i don't come out thinking i wish i'd asked something

xx


----------



## juju81

Teresa, would love to know what they say x

Helly, 2yrs. My god


----------



## Tiny21

Spooks, so so sorry to hear your news, more hugs are coming your way and we are thinking of you xxxx

Need to do some serious reading to have a catch up I think 

Hi to all 
xxxx


----------



## eli..g

Yeah, so much chat here!!

Sent Finlay to nursery in big boy pants today!!!! He's doing so well with it for now! ARGHHHH

Hope you will get some answers teresal xx


----------



## wewillsucceed

Hi Girls, hope you dont mind me jumping in, not really the right thread as I dont yet have a donor bump but I am just trying to find some hope and inspiration to carry on...........

We have just had a    from our first DE IVF in the Czech Rep, which I think wouldnt be soooooooooooo hard to stomach if I didnt already have 5 bfn's under my belt plus 6 losses. This was our first go after diagnosising poor egg quality and dealing with the whole egg donor thing, so as you can imagine we had such high hopes with lovely young donor eggs but it wasnt meant to be. I know it's early days but am not sure I can put myself through anymore however, also cannot let go of the incredible yearning to be a mummy again. Do you think we should have another go with donor eggs Would love to hear some success stories xx


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

Sorry been awol just dont find much time to get on, Finn keeps me v busy. Was wondering if anyone can give me some advice on when Finn can start on finger food as well as being spoonfed he is soooo keen to get his hands on food but I am terrified that he will choke......any hints and tips on what to give him and when would be really appreciated xxx

Luv Kelly xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Bella - I know BLW is from 6 months which is finger food. Havn't looked into weaning yet......hmm better have a look to prepare myself!   

we will -    sorry to hear of your BFN.


----------



## juju81

Bella, he can eat anything you are eating, just cut whatever it is into finger sized food, it's easier for them to pick up! Noah had cubes of cheese tonight . He won't choke, u may think he is but he'll get the food up himself as his reflex kicks in, he'll be fine, sit back and enjoy!!  Noah also still has done pureed stuff just do I know he's actually getting food! He even had grapes the other day, cut in half xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hi all,
I got my BFP today. So I guess I have a (very small) donor bump!

I am very scared because of what happened to me last year. I guess it is one day at a time.

Hazel


----------



## spooks

Hazel, so pleased for you    enjoy one day at a time     

wewill succeed - can't help you sorry as we just used donor   
but you don't sound like you're ready to stop tx just yet. Give yourself some time to come to terms with your BFN and then decide    good luck, hope someone comes along on this thread and can be more help to you.

ladybella the weaning guides on here are quite helpful. We used the annabel carmel books too.  

eli g - how did finlay get on with his big boy pants?   

tiny     

teresa - hope your appointment helps you come to terms with what happened   

helly hope the scan goes well      how are you feeling? 

AFM - had a scan today and miscarriage is complete which is a relief. Been a very tough few days physically and mentally and it's obviously not all done and dusted yet but we are doing okay. Thanks for all your wishes    love spooks


----------



## northernmonkey

Spooks - so sorry to hear your sad news, I can't imagine what you must be going through.    Take care.   

Hazel - congratulations, you must be over the moon!  do you have a scan booked yet?  

Bella - like Juju says, you can start finger foods from 6 months old.  We've been giving dd bits and pieces for a couple of weeks just to practise with really as her hand/eye coordination wasn't great, but we started her on solids properly this week.  We've tried her with chunks of banana which ends up on the floor (think it's a bit too slippery for her), but she does really well with brocolli and carrot.  Also gave her some baby sweetcorn last night which went down well, and tonight she had some mashed up banana and avocado on toast which she loved.  Rice cakes are another good one.  We've had lots of gagging too which totally freaked me out at first but you soon get used to it!  It's just great to see them enjoying their food in their own (messy!) little way.  

Wewillsucceed - sorry, we also used ds so can't offer any advice re donor eggs.  I agree with Spooks though, you don't sound ready to give up yet.  How does your DH feel - does he want to keep trying?

Teresa - yes, you are very lucky getting so much sleep!!  Both my girls are keeping me up at the minute despite having slept through previously - think they are in cahoots...  But tomorrow is Saturday so mummy gets a lie in yippeeeeeee!!!

Pippi - hope your bug is all gone and that the boys have managed to avoid it   

Just saw the time - DH has fallen asleep next to me on the sofa and I'm pooped so off to bed.  Hello to everyone else - Mini, Juju, Paws, Helly, Eli, tiny, Chrispx, Ella, Suze.  Have a great weekend with your little ones, speak soon.

x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

spooks


----------



## Ella*

*Spooks* 

*Hazel* - many congrats!!

*We will* - so sorry to hear of bfn  .

*Helly *- Is today the start of stims? Wahoo 

V interesting reading all the weaning chat  , there's always someone ahead of me so I get to have questions answered in advance 

NorthernM, Pinkcat, Pippi, Suze, Alf, Bronte, SarW, Mini, Ju, Bella, Eli, Tiny, Juju, Tesreal,Paws Chris, Mitchie, Marge, Lizi & everyone else who hasnt written recently  Wow, there's more of us than u think


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

pinkcat -- i hadn't even thought about that, i think if she is happy taking what she is on then i probably won't bother changing, i don't know what the difference is though, might have to chat with HV about the pros and cons of changing, anyway we still have a wee while till then    

spooks -- how are you honey    

we will -- sorry about your BFN, i can't help we used donor sperm sorry    

helly -- good luck hunny    

ella -- its good when others are ahead and you can read their advice isn't it    

mini -- hows you    

NM -- hope you enjoyed you lay in    

afm -- meeting went ok yesterday, was interesting to hear what the cons had to say and to read my notes, didn't realise how quick it all had been, anyway am much happier about it all now and he acknowledged that maybe they should start to do a meeting with the parents before letting them leave the hospital 

am trying to cut merediths finger nails, its a bit like painting the fourth road bridge, as soon as you finish the first needs done again, why do they grow so fast   

hi to everyone am going to try another since she is snoozing, ohh and she is full of cold so was up at 5 this morning cos she was all snuffly bless her, is a shock to the system getting up at that time of the day    

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

did they tell you why it happened Tezza?


----------



## teresal

ohh just went to see who is next and we don't have a hall of fame anymore? 

xx


----------



## spooks

teresa - well we'll have to put that right won't we     no pressure helly   

hope everyone is well, me and Dh are doing okay. I went out for the first time today (other than hospital appointment) and it was okay but had to sleep for 2 and half hours when I got home!    Mentally okay, physically exhausted! 

Had some good news from the clinic - they wrote to say we had an ampoule of      left and did we want to pay for another's year storage or discard it. Now I'm pretty sure that they told me they used 2 ampoules per tx which means that I have none left and we were looking at a £1000+ payment for some more for the next tx    .  Anyway we wrote the cheque and sent it off immediately for storage as it's a lot cheaper than £1000. 
I will check there's enough there for another tx when I have my follow up but that's a weight off my mind. Seems a shame that £ plays such a part in all this   

Hope ervyone is well, love to all, spooks


----------



## carrie lou

Hello ladies,Hope you don't mind me joining you ... I've just had my 12 week scan and everything looked fine with baby so I finally feel "safe" about posting here!   I've been having really bad all-day sickness but it's gradually getting better although I still feel a bit yuck sometimes. Hoping I will start feeling a bit more energetic soon. I feel so very lucky and blessed, I just want to enjoy every minute now!Carrie


----------



## teresal

hi carrie, so glad your scan has went well, nice to see you over here    hopefully some of the others will join you soon    

xx


----------



## HellyS

Hello and welcome Carrie    Lovely to see you over here!!!

Spooks - Thats great news on the swimmers!!!!  Well done on getting out today, it cant be easy hun     

Just a quick one from me Im afraid, busy getting Emilys pressies sorted for her birthday TOMORROW!!!!  Think I am the most excited in the house at the minute    Must admit to feeling very emotional as well though - not sure if the hormones are helping matters   Stimming now, next scan next Wednesday and EC pencilled in for Monday 8th - cant wait!!!

Love to you all 
x


----------



## teresal

helly -- that brings back memories and emotions, i had EC 9th nov last year (was the monday though), fingers crossed it works for you. happy birthday to Emily for tomorrow    

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i got my BFP last saturday


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

..................a year ago


----------



## *ALF*

Just quickly to say

  HAPPY BIRTHDAY EMILY   

one thing though - how long till you regret the drum kit? ? ?    

J has just asked what I'm doing, I explained and she's run off singing Happy Birthday to Emily - so give a birthday cuddle to Emily from J.

Love to all
ALF


----------



## teresal

Mini you had me wondering what was going on then, thought you'd been for a sneaky tx       its amazing what dates you remember isn't it, it was a year on the 26th since i started sniffing and a year tomorrow since i started injections     can't remember what i did last week but can remember all the tx dates and all my scan dates



      Happy Bithday Emily      


alf -- nice to hear from you, hope J is ok   

xx


----------



## HellyS

ah thank you all for your kind brithday wishes for Emily - we've all had a fantastic day    and you are bringing me some PMA with all the success stories from tx around this time   

Off for a chill on the sofa as Im totally shattered!!!!

xxx


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

how have you all coped with the clocks changing, think its going to take a few more days before we get Meredith back into sleeping later in the morning, she usually gets up between 6.30/7.30 but she has been up both mornings at 5.30 and was in a right mood last night having to go the extra hour before bath and bed   

can any of you ladies give some advice/opinions regardin baby carriers, we have been looking at them cos she is so nosy when we are out and about, but doesn't quite like being in a buggy yet and we thought if she was in a carrier it would be easier than trying to carry her any distance, there are so many to choose from so haven't got a clue...help

hope everyone is ok    

xx


----------



## teresal

thanks pinkcat, i will have a look at that carrier. we got merediths photos done at pixifoto, we got a free sitting and a free photo as well but i ended up buying them all    we are going to get family ones done this saturday (local studio this time), again its a free sitting and a free photo, we got vouchers when we went to register merediths birth, probably spend another fortune. we are going to have so many photos of her we won't have any walls left soon. the pixifoto deal is to get their photo taken every 6 months till they are 2 and you get a free 12x10 photo and the other is a photo taken when she is 4 months 9 months and 16 months annd we get a free photo of each again, the family one is a one off gift, just as well cos i hate getting my phot taken 

am waiting for the HV to come, meredith has been pulling her ear since last night and her nose is all blocked up so she is coming just to check her over and settle an overly paranoid mother that her child isn't ill   


have just been looking at argos, we are going to get meredith the fisher price jumperoo for christmas and they are on offer at the moment for £64.48 (usually £89.99), typical none of the argos shops round here or glasgow have any left     and the offer ends tonight, so if any of you are thinking of getting one for your little one then see if you can get it while its on offer, hope you have better luck than me

hope everyone else is ok    

xxxxx


----------



## juju81

I highly recommend the jumperoo, Noah loves his x


----------



## northernmonkey

Teresa - how did you get on with the HV?  Hope Meredith got the all clear.  Our little one pulls at her ear too sometimes and apparently it can be connected to teething.  

our local soft play have a jumperoo for the babies but I think dd may have inherited my temper cos she made it clear that she was not impressed by it at all when I tried her in it.... there's always one....  Have seen it for £67 on amazon though - they are out of stock at the mo but their website says they are expecting more in.

Juju - how's married life?  Settled back into work yet - are you back full time?

Spooks - how are you feeling?   

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.  Not much happening here, just spent ages tidying the house for the second time today after my big girl and my friend's daughter trashed it with every toy they could find - I don't think they so much played with them as just scattered them over every square inch of floor they could find.... and that's when they weren't arguing over toys or hitting each other... dh thought we'd been burgled when he got home from work   .  

Bye for now, off to recover in a nice hot bath.
x


----------



## juju81

Nm, married life feels no different! We have been together for 15 yrs tho  

Am back to work 3 1/2 days but will be dropping that other half a day after nicks had his op probably end jan/feb time! He's self employed so will need all the money we can get!

Noah sometimes pulls his right ear but only when feeding so think his is more a comfort thing, doesn't look very comfortable tho


----------



## northernmonkey

juju - I thought I was up to date with all the news but obviously not as I didn't realise Nick was waiting for surgery - what is he having done (if that's not too nosey!!) 3 days sounds at work sounds nice - I do love being at home with my girlies but crave adult company and conversation sometimes.  and being able to drink a cup of tea while it's still hot would be a luxury!

Had an awful night last night-woke up at 2am with my boob absolutely killing again and realised that there was no way I would get any sleep if I didn't empty it so came downstairs to express, only to find that a crucial part of the pump has got lost.  spent ages looking for it (it's only about the size of a penny so could be anywhere although sod's law that's the first time it's been lost  ) but couldn't find the bloomin thing anywhere so had to wake bubs up to have a feed. Then spent the rest of the night alternating between demanding that dh cuddle me cos I was freezing cold to throwing all the covers off cos I was burning up.  Feel like poo today, boob still killing-don't know why I keep having this problem as i fed older dd for 14 months and never suffered once. And now I have to go and buy a new pump knowing that the missing part will no doubt turn up as soon as I have forked out for another  

Well moan over, my girl is demanding her weetabix so gotta go!  

NM
x


----------



## HellyS

Just a quickie will try and catch up tonight but Im at work at the mo...

Just a little update been for scan this morning and all going well. Wait for it.......... 14 decent sized (14-16mm) on one side and 10 on the other. With about 5 on each at about 10mm!!!! Lining is 6!  I am a very happy bunny at the minute.  Clinic are going to ring me tomorrow to give me another scan date and date for e/c - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

back later ladies was just dying to tell someone 
xx


----------



## Ella*

Hi all,

Helly- great news


----------



## teresal

Helly -- thats great news, well done you    

NM -- poor you honey and yes you will find the missing bit once you have got a new pump. HV said her ears where clear althpugh waxy, which she said is good cos helps keep infections away    hope the girls are ok    

juju -- ohhh how will you cope with nick being laid up after his op, men are usless anyway when they are ill, he will have you running around after him     glad Noah likes his jumperoo    

meredith is fine, the HV did say she thinks she might be teething cos of all the dribbling she is doing and chewing on my finger (she won't be doing that once the first one comes through) but she didn't want to put everything down to that so if i'm not sure then to just phone her and she would rather check her out than just say its her teeth. she is coming back in a few weeks to discuss weaning, i thought the recommendation was 6 months now but she said no its UPTO 6 months and all babies are different, so if Meredith is ready before then then to get her started on solids instead of starving her and giving bottles all the time. will have to get my head together on that one soon, she does try and grab food from me when she is sitting on my knee    and her mouth opens and closes when food passes her way, so maybe she will be ready soon

hi to everyone, hope all are ok    

xxx


----------



## teresal

whats the difference between the rainforest jumperoo and the ocean wonders jumperoo what do you think would be the best, have just seen the ocean one on toys r us, i could do with your advice before bedtime tonight cos we are going to glasgow tomorrow (DH's gran has died so going to funeral) and we could get it when we are up there (we don't have a toys r us here) help please 

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

the ocean one is probably fish things and the rainforest is jungle??    sorry couldn't be more help! We are geting one too!


----------



## northernmonkey

Teresa - These hv's do my head in!!  Fair enough some people do wean before 6 months and I'm sure there's nothing wrong with that, after all, babies were weaned earlier for years, but the current official advice is definitely 6 months (and that's on the department of health website.)  I'm not saying that to tell you not to wean earlier, just not to doubt yourself because the 'professionals' aren't always right! yep the missing bit of the pump turned up in one of dd's cups last night!!  I'd bought a new pump in the afternoon but luckily hadn't opened it so should be able to return it. Had a rotten day yesterday, felt so flu like and tearful so drove over to my sister's and got some tlc off her.  I had some antibiotics that I was prescribed in August when I first had mastitis but managed not to take, so my sister (who's a nurse) said it was probably a good idea to take them now incase there's some underlying infection that's causing it to recur.  I hate taking anything when I'm breastfeeding but can't face suffering with this again and again so have started popping the pills and keeping finges crossed that it sorts me out.  Hope today goes ok - sorry to hear about your dh's gran.   

Helly - great news yesterday! any update?  Bet your stomach leaps today everytime your phone rings...


----------



## juju81

Teresa, I weaned Noah before 6 months, not a great deal but he was having mashed up banana rusk well before 6 months and there's nowt wrong with him. I then did blw from 6months. He does still have a little pureed just so I know he's def eaten something!!!!!


----------



## northernmonkey

oh poo, hope I haven't come across at disapprooving over early weaning!!  That's not what I meant (and I started giving dd the odd thing before 6 months).  Anyway I won't prattle on about it, just that I was using it as an example that I haven't always found that hv's give accurate advice... hope I haven't offended anyone or come across as all self-righteous   

Juju - how does Noah manage the purees?  I'm doing blw but was starting to worry that dd wasn't actually eating much so gave her some mashed banana yesterday, but was really surprised when she spat most of it back out.  so it seems that she's getting more in by feeding herself (and in fact has just shovelled in a load of carrot, cauliflower and parsnip...nice nappy coming up)

Best go and get tea on anyway, dh home soon.
x


----------



## juju81

NM, don't worry, I didn't take it that way, everyone does stuff differently anyway. I've just been told to feed Noah full fat cows milk!!!

He's fine with puree's and lumps. He pretends to gag but then smiles so I know he's messing. He's such a cheeky thing bless him!!!! 

Nick needs a disc removed and is then having the other discs fused and filled! There going through his tummy and there are big blood vessels in from of ur back so it's quite a risky op but he doesn't have much choice, he's only 29 and needs to get it sorted. Just not looking forward to it


----------



## HellyS

Juju - blinking heck that sounds awful poor DH (and you!!)  Noah sounds like a right cheeky monkey   

nm - Im sure you havent offended anyone dont worry    Your LO sounds like she is managing solids just fine by herself!  Great stuff (and hope the nappy wasnt too bad!!)  Really hope the anitbiotics sort you hout hun   

teresa - Not sure what the difference is but I would imagine that mini is right and one has fish on it    We didnt have one of those but did have the rainforest swing which Emily didnt really like....!  Meredith sounds like she is just about ready for food - the mouth opening when food passes her sounds like a good start!!!!  Totally love her piccies x Sorry to hear about DH's gran   

pinkcat - would definately recommend getting some pictures of Josh done.  We got a step by step one where we had one at 3 months, 12 months and 18months and its great to look back on.  

hi to everyone else - hope you are all well   

I have a scan tomorrow and E/C Monday - all systems go!!!  Emily had her consultant appointment today and we dont have to go back for 6 months so at long last things seem to be going well!!!

love you all
x


----------



## spooks

yay! helly everything sounds great    all the best 

love to everyone    

I'm finding things very difficult at the moment - now the physical aspect of the m/c is over with it seems the mental side of things is kicking - I'm in a pretty bad way. After thinking I was very strong and dealing with things oh so well I seem to be crumbling    Guess this is only to be expected and normal   

take care eeryone love spooks


----------



## HellyS

spooks      dont know what to say, just that Im thinking of you and dont be too hard on yourself      You are bound to have days where you do crumble but Im sure that those days will become less frequent over time.  I can only imagine the pain you are in and hope that babyspooks can help somewhat in getting you through it.  Loads of love and hugs coming your way xxxxxxx


----------



## northernmonkey

juju - dd is doing fine with the lumps now and I've learned not to panic when she gags - basically if she makes a noise I know she should manage to cough it back up, if she does a silent goldfish impression then I'll help her out...  Her big sister seems to worry about her more than me now, whenever she hears the gagging she shouts at me to tip her upside down!!  We were eating chilli last night and I put a handful of rice on little one's tray because she'd already eaten and I thought she would just play with it while we ate but she picked it up and started troughing on it, we couldn't believe it!  I didn't think she'd be dextrous enough to manage it but she was well away!

Poor Nick, his op doesn't sound very pleasant.  Has he had an injury that's caused him to have back problems or is it wear and tear so to speak?  How long does he expect to be in hospital afterwards?

Helly - how exciting!!  Hope your scan goes well tomorrow!  

Spooks -     I can't even imagine how you must be feeling, it must be so hard.  I guess all you can do is take each day at a time and try to just get through the bad ones.  How is your dh dealing with it?


----------



## carrie lou

Spooks honey, so sorry to hear you are struggling though I'm sure it is to be expected after what you've been through. I can't imagine how devastating it must be, just sending lots of      your way. Take care of yourself honey.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

spooks - give yourself some time hun.      big hugs to you and mr spooks


----------



## teresal

pinkcat -- good on you for getting photos organised, they will be lovely and something to look back on and see how much he has changed, Meredith only had hers done 5 weeks ago and we can see a big difference in her already. poor brother, i would have been so angry with the hospital as well, am glad he is on the mend though    

NM --    choking, am not looking forward to that bit, i know i will panic, bless dd1 for worrying about her little sister    don't worry about what you said about the weaning, i know what you meant, i will just go with what i think and do things my own way, after years of being a nanny/mothers help i never managed to do any harm to any of the kids i looked after then, our HV is ok and i feel i can talk to her but we are getting a new one cos the older one is cutting her hours back as she hasn't been to well, so will probably get told something totally different when she comes in    

spooks -- take care of yourself honey, i can only imagine what you are going through, you let yourself grieve and take some time for you. hope baby spooks is helping you through this awful time    

helly -- good luck for monday hunny     go go emily, thats good news    

juju -- i thought cows milk was 12 months as well    but then again its all pasturised so won't have any bacteria in it, god its confusing isn't it, am sure Noah will start to put loads of weight on when he is ready    

mini -- what are you upto    

well we decided on the rainforest one, we looked at the ocean one but it didn't look as if it had as much on it, it looked good though but we want something that will keep her amused and not get bored in 5 minutes    


hi to everyone else 

xx


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks -        no words of wisdom just loads and loads of cyber hugs! 

Helly - wonderful news about Emily    and excellent news on the follie front.  How did todays scan go?  Remind me are you egg sharing?

Love to all
ALF


----------



## Ju2006

Pinkcat - you can give full fat milk at 6mths in food but not to drink exclusively.  After 12mths you can ditch formula and switch to full fat milk.  From 2yrs you can move toddlers to semi skimmed as long as their diet is varied and filled with calcium products (cheese & yog).  My dd1 was weaned at 5mths & 1wk and she is thriving, at 7mths she was only on 2 bottles of formula (morning one 6oz and night one 7-8oz).  Re pixifoto, we had these done with dd1 every 6mth milestone, 1st ones were done at 2wks old.  DD2 had hers at 2.5wks and they are brill.  1st time around we spent a fortune, the nxt goes we were a bit more savvy and bought a package (about £150 - you get loads, worth asking when you get there).  Everyone that see's them always comments on them.

Juju - can't believe Noah is 7mths already ! 

Spooks -     must be hard hun !

Helly - good luck for Monday 

Much love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Spooks - it is coming up for a year since I lost Beanie. Beanie will always be in my heart and I can't imagine that there will be a day when I don't remember him or her and feel a little sad.

It can take a year or longer to grieve after a loss including a miscarriage.

Don't be harsh on yourself. You have been very brave so far and it is only natural to grieve.
I cried almost non stop for 3 weeks after my miscarriage and I felt at times my life was over. I could not imagine picking myself up to try again. 
I cried at some point every day for months after that. It was very hard. Very hard around the 21st April when Beanie was due and all my cycle buddies were giving birth. My only consolation was that I had 2 of Beanie's brothers and sisters put back on the 20th April on a FET. When that was negative 2 weeks later I nearly fell apart completely. 

I have been having counselling since February. It does help to have an outlet. She has given me space to talk and think and suggested I did some things I like doing - which I did. Including going on a mind body course at the Bridge - which has turned my life around and given me the strength to try again.

I was suffering from clinical depression in May/June before the course and that has got so much better.

Now I am pregnant again and hoping for the best.


----------



## HellyS

Just a little one as Im watching xfactor   

Spooks - Thinking of you hun   

Thank you for asking after me.  Scan went well!  We have 21 follies over 18mm, 10 at about 15mm and a few smaller ones too.  Took trigger tonight (ouch!) and in at 8am on Monday for EC so hopefully we well get at least one good quality eggie out of that lot!  (Yes Alf we are sharing)

hope you all have a nice weekend
xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly


> at least one good quality eggie


..............how about 2 or 3 (twinnies/triplets here we you come)


----------



## *ALF*

or quads then you would have your own little 5-a-side team


----------



## HellyS

................... Alf    You are naughty


----------



## LiziBee

Helly - Good luck for tomorrow
Spooks - , take your time honey, we will always be here for you.
Northern Monkey - sorry to hear you are suffering again. Don't forget the mantra, "heat, rest, empty breast". If it keeps happening have you thought about getting some lecithin tablets from a health food shop? I know some of my friends who had recurrent mastitus swear by it.
Juju - hope DH's op goes well.

Sorry for the short post, I have the most awful tinitus, (I've had it all my life, it's just particularly bad at the moment) it's giving me headaches and making me quite wobbly and for some reason sitting at the computer only makes it worse. If it doesn't clear up by the end of the week I'm going to the doc for a referral back to ENT. So anyway, that's the reason.
Much love to everyone.
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - all the best for tomorrow      

Lizi - tinitus    ouch hope it settles soon


----------



## teresal

Good luck Helly          

xx


----------



## HellyS

Thanks ladies! On way home now got 14 eggies so fertilisation dances please!!!!! Feeling sore an tired but v.happy!
Love to you all
X

ps just read my old posts and on Emilys cycle we had exactly the same about of follies on our last scan, and same number of eggs collected!!!! Hopefully a good omen!!!


----------



## Ju2006

Fab news Helly................let's hope it is history repeating itself for you.  Finger's x'd they all get jiggy with it tonight ! x


----------



## teresal

well done Helly         am sure its a good omen, its a year today (by the day and tomorrow by the date) since i had EC and went onto have my bfp    

xx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly

                                               ..........................lots of getting jiggy vibes, there's a 5-a-side football team to make!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HellyS




----------



## *ALF*

Helly - sorry but couldn't resist 



> Hopefully a good omen!!!


 I really hope so but one request - please not the stress of those first few weeks this time, I remember it so clearly! Have everything crossed for you        Let us know as soon as you hear tomorrow.


----------



## HellyS

Alf - I hope it is stress free all round!!!  Will let you know after THE phonecall, feeling sick thinking about it!  Im quite uncomfortable too.  When I came round the nurse said one of my ovaries was sitting on top of my uterus so she had to apply quite a bit of pressure on my tummy whilst the doc aspirated the follies - no wonder its sore   

Will be doing lots of    tonight!!


----------



## *Suze*

oh Helly!!!

well done sweetie.....very good omen and love the football team comment   im with Alf on the none stress......i remember it well, getting texts between us all when you'd been for scans etc! 

go sperm and eggs......make lots of lovely embies                              

Spooks -   

hi to everyone else

love Suze xx


----------



## LiziBee

Helly - keeping everything crossed for you.
Lizi.x


----------



## HellyS

Thank you so much ladies!!! Your lovely messages and Alf's amazing dance moves have done the trick!  Out of the 7, 5 have fertilised!!!! All being well    transfer will be on Thursday.  The weird thing is this was the fertilisation rate on Em's cycle too....!!!  I WILL have PMA this time round   

Thanks again your support is invaluable 

xxx


----------



## teresal

thats great news helly, have everything crossed for you on this cycle, lots of               for you     


xx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - wonderful news     - if the fertilization dance worked then we'd better keep going, here's a growing and dividing dance;

                                                                         


that should keep them going for a little while!!!!


----------



## carrie lou

Great news Helly


----------



## pippilongstockings

Sorry I've been awol recently girls, we've not been getting much sleep in the last few weeks and I'm exhausted   

Spooks   I'm so sorry that you are feeling sad at the moment   Grief is a strange thing, it jumps up to bite you just when you think you are doing ok.  I still have sad days thinking about the baby we lost.  Take care of yourself and let it out xx

Helly - oooh, sounds good lady!  Fingers firmly crossed for a BFP for you   

Carrie Lou - helloo!!  13 weeks already, that went quick!

Alf - just seen pics of your lovely girl on **, she's so grown up!  And gorgeous   

teresa - hold off weaning as long as you can, what a faff!! Seriously though, with both my boys it was obvious when they were ready so go with your instinct x

Suze! How you getting on?  Haven't 'seen' you for ages!

Lizi - tinnitus is awful, my DH has it really badly.  He sleeps with the pillow squished on his head every night to try and block it out a bit poor thing    Quick qu for you - Z's been on solids for 2 weeks now and has drastically cut the number of BFs he has per day, should I be making him have more or can I still feed on demand?

ju2006 - how are you getting on?  Hope life with 2 is ok.  I've found it a lot harder than I anticipated   

NM - how are you getting on?  PM me if you fancy meeting up.  I'm sure we can find somewhere halfway   

Mitchie - how are you and your lovely boy?


----------



## Ju2006

Pippi - nice to hear from you, sorry to hear that you are exhausted from the lack of sleep.  Yep life with 2 is hard, gets harder everyday. LOL.  Saying that the last 2 days have been relatively easy, kiss of death that is now, all hell will break loose tomorrow ! LOL.  Looking forward to Christmas this year as dd1 is starting to believe in Father Christmas which I love..................she is giving him her dummy so I should really get an extra special pressie from FC to replace it !  Must get the thinking cap on ! 

Love to everyone else


----------



## *ALF*

Ju2006 -


> starting to believe in Father Christmas


 great isn't it  J keeps seeing various toys in shops and saying 'do you think Father Christmas will bring be xyz?' although actually today she turned round and said 'what do you think Father Christmas will bring you mummy?' - was really touched that she thought about me (although we were standing by the kitchen equipment in Tescos at the time, so not quite sure what she was trying to tell me!)

Helly - will you get another progress report tomorrow? How's your stomach today?


----------



## Ju2006

ALF - kids are great eh !  Bless her !


----------



## *Suze*

Hi ladies

Helly - wonderful news hun, go embies go!!  keep us posted x

Pippi - thanks for asking after us hun, we're good thanks, Libby is still amazing and loving every second of her  hope you and your boys are doing well.....Libby didn't reduce her number of bf's when we started weaning as i still offered her the same number of feeds and she happily took them!! 

Alf - lol at J hinting what you may want for christmas! she's so adorable and i really hope we can finally get our girls together, maybe in the new year?

Ju - bless your dd giving her dummy to santa....hope it works 

love to everyone else
Suze xx


----------



## HellyS

Alf - Ah bless J thinking of you for santa (even if you are looking at getting a food processor or new iron    )  It will be lovely this year for you - her little face will be a picture when she sees your tree etc - this is what Christmas is all about - I fill up even thinking about it - softy that I am!!

Suze - Lovely to hear that all is well with you and Libby-P    Wish I could bring my girlie to meet with you but just too far to come    enjoy and post some piccies on ** though please so I dont feel like Im missing out   

Ju - Ah hope the giving the dummy to Santa works.  Apparantly my mam did that with me and I gave it up no problem - amazing what a little bribery can do eh?      

Pippi - Sorry to read you arent getting much sleep    there really is nothing worse - think you can deal with anything as long as you get your sleep - cant offer any advice just hope it gets better soon for you   

Spooks - Hope you are ok honey, you are in my thoughts   

No updates for me today just got to wait until tomorrow.... although I might ring and ask anyway    tummy still a bit sore and feel like Ive got lots of trapped      sorry TMI!!!  Emily is with the Outlaws today as she normally is on a Wednesday so Im sitting with my feet up with a good book - total bliss, making the most of it!

Love to you all and thanks again for your support


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helly - well done on those embies!!    I am severly jealous of your pending BFP!    and may have to go and eat a chocolate cake!


----------



## *Suze*

mini - lol hun, so know what you mean.....i may join you in eating cake!!!   

helly - not long now till your embies will be back on board!! are you have DET or SET? 

love
Suze xx


----------



## teresal

mini -- no no you are doing well in your weight loss, have a carrot instead, but i know what you mean, god can remember a few weeks ago i never wanted to be pregnant again but if i had the choice i would, but anyway am so happy with what i have already    

hi everyone else

xxx


----------



## Ella*

*Helly*, sorry to be late to the party but what fab news with your clever embies. All the best for tomorrow  How very exciting!!!!!  

Can I have some chocolate cake too??


----------



## HellyS

Go on then ladies I give you permission to eat lots of cake    (Only if you can promise me a BFP mind lol    )

Feeling very nervous for tomorrow, just    ing that we have at least one embie ready to go back to the mothership - although we are aiming for two Suze   

Will let you all know what happens - and party on ladies    btw you are all mental!

xx


----------



## LiziBee

Helly - wishing you the very best for tomorrow!
Pip - theoretically you should still be able to feed on demand but in the early days of weaning you do need to watch for dehydration. What do you think about offering BM at a time he would normally have fed before weaning? Alternatively you could offer water with the meal but they have to be used to drinking it (if you want to BF for a year or more you are better not to offer drinks between meals). HTH.

Thanks for the sympathy on the ears, thankfully there has been a little improvement and I'm no longer feeling giddy however the noise is still horrid so I'm thinking of trying for an ENT referral anyway.
GTG to bed! Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - all the best for today           

J has a thing about asking where we bought things from (ie food,clothes etc - think we going shopping too often!!!). This morning she asked me 'Where did we buy me from?' I replied we didn't you grew in my tummy (she loves seeing the pictures of 'mummies big fat tummy') but I suppose the correct answer should have been CARE!!!!! - think it really is time to get reading her My story book.........................................................................


----------



## pippilongstockings

Thanks Lizi - he is good at drinking water from a sippy cup and is a very thirsty boy but I'm a bit sad that he seems to be losing interest in milk so quickly   Saying that, he did have 3 feeds last night   What a monkey!

Thinking of you today Helly, fingers crossed for 2 lovely embies on board   Although are you sure you want to risk twins?!  I have nightmares about falling pg with twins now


----------



## HellyS

Just a quick one as in the car and hopeless on this phone! Well I'm the proud mammytobe of two perfect 8 cell embies! The other three were at 4 cells and not as good quality but we are very happy with our baby(s) ha ha xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Wonderful news *Helly* - now sit back and relax, let DH spoil you and let those embies dig in well for the next 8.5 months!!!!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Ooh how exciting Helly!  I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## teresal

well done helly    

xx


----------



## HellyS

Thank you everyone!!!

Alf - Definately sounds like a good time to start with "talking and telling"!!!  J is sooo cute!!!   

Pippi - Im not even thinking of the possibility of twins    Glad to hear your hungry horace had three feeds last night!!!!!  He certainly loves his mummymilk   

Lizi - glad you are feeling better - hope you get sorted very soon   

Just rang clinic to get ohss blood results and apparantly they are quite elevated so have to go back tomorrow for a check over and scan to see whats going on in there - hoping its nothing too bad - they asked if I was getting plenty rest.....of course I am with my two year old terror


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Helly - congrats on being PUPO!  

Careful with the OHSS. It isn't nice.


----------



## Ella*

*Helly*, congrats on PUPO  very exciting!

Oh *Alf*, how lovely haha. I need to buy that book!

Hi Suze, Ju, Mini, SarW, Lizzi, Pippi, Teresa, NM, Spooks, H Hazel, Paws, Carrie, Crispx, PinkCat, Mitchie, Marge, Eli, Bungee, Tiny, Juju, Pootle, Ladybella, Snoopygirl and so many more  best to u all x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helly - congrats on mammytobeoftwins


----------



## HellyS

Right thats it.  I am no longer friends with Alf and Mini    You are both very naughty!

Hazel - Could you give me a bit of info on what to be looking out for please?  I have done a search but there is about 10 pages of stuff! My tummy is very bloated (normally is after ec though)  feeling a little nauseous, and a little lightheaded.  Should I be concerned and ring the out of hours clinic?  

thank you!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## HellyS




----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

For OHSS you should watch out for sudden weight gain, massive increase in the size of your belly, reduced urine output, or dark urine.

Vomiting, severe pain in the abdomen, confusion, shortness of breath or urine output stopping completely or dropping very low are very bad signs and you need to go to A+E.

For now monitor your weight every morning, drink plenty and ensure that you are passing good volumes of straw coloured urine regularly and use a tape measure to measure your abdomen daily and keep a record of the measurements.

A friend recently ended up in hospital with severe OHSS and she had a belly that looked 7 months gone and breathing was hard. The scary thing was that her sodium dropped so low in the blood that she became confused and did not realise herself how ill she was - so do brief your nearest and dearest what to do and what to look out for.

The good news is that if it comes on bad again after settling down, it is usually due to the rise in HCG due to pregnancy, but you must look after yourself.

If it gets bad and you need outpatient care, sometimes they drain fluid off the abdomen and have you back daily for monitoring plus you will be given anticoagulant jabs.

If it gets severe and you need hospital they will give you anticoagulation, intravenous fluids, monitor your urine output and scan the amount of fluid in the abdomen. If it is too much they will drain it off to reduce the pressure on the kidneys and the lungs.

It only rarely gets that severe. I have only seen 2 cases in 7 years in intensive care where I work.


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - hope all goes well today.  HH seems to have given you a very comprehensive reply of what to look for, just take care of yourself.  Are you taking the 2WW off of work? (Ignoring the comment about no longer being friends with me   )

Well, after yesterdays comments thought I'd better get J's My story book out and read it to her.  We read it 2 times at nap yesterday and 2 times at bedtime.  This morning I heard over the monitor her reading it to herslf 'mummy and daddy went to the hospital to see the doctor' 'we were very happy to hear this' 'the nurse put the sperm in mummy' at which point she got distracted by the something special theme tune.  Not sure how I feel about my 2.5 year old say the word sperm


----------



## *ALF*

P.S. I've put a reply on the telling thread about using 'telling' books and which books people use - can I ask those who have started reading to the LO's to take a look and give me some feedback please.

Thanks


----------



## teresal

do you want to put a link up alf cos i don't know what i'm looking for


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248489.60

Well i think my devil child has reverted back to his angel status!!  Hes now sleeping through the night Shshshshsh, without his dummy!!


----------



## teresal

well done mini, you've cracked it    

xx


----------



## Ella*

*Mini *-














Yay!!!







We are back to textbook! - You could run a clock by her timing again, predicatable as anything









*Alf*- tricky one these stories but another plus to running behind you all, I can learn from your research/experiences so thanks


----------



## HellyS

Done a long post and lost it aaarrrggghhhh so just a quick one to thank Hazel very much for all of that information - was really useful and must have taken you ages!!! Very much appreciated   

Alf - Well done you on starting - Im dreading it!! like Ella Im glad I have people in front so I can learn from you   

Mini - Dont say that tooo loudly    Hope you've got it cracked and another good night is heading your way 

Been back to clinic for yet more bloods.  Still elevated and feel very sick and lightheaded. My tummy is HUGE! Just advised to get lots of rest and eat and drink little but often.  Make sure I get plenty fluids over the course of the day.  Got to go back Monday for bloods again.  On the plus side with this going on this 2ww is going to fly over!!!


----------



## LiziBee

Helly - congratulations on being PUPO! I had OHSS and had to measure my drinks in one measuring jug and measure the wee out in a different measuring jug and keep a chart of the two. I know they set me targets but I can't for the life of me remember what they were but I think so long as the wees doesn't drop below the drinks you are ok. GOOD LUCK!

ALF - you will get used to it!

Love to everyone!
Lizi.x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Normal urine output for an adult is 1-2ml per kg body weight per hour. Minimum urine output is 0.5ml per Kg per hour - so if you pee after 4 hours and weigh 60Kg, you would expect a minimum of 120ml urine, preferably more like 240ml.
This obviously depends on how much you drink.
With OHSS you should drink to thirst, not to excess.
The amount you are peeing should be similar to the amount drunk, but you do also take in moisture from food and you loose a certain amount of fluid in sweat, bowel movements etc.
You should not be getting into positive fluid balance too much - that means if the amount you are peeing out is far below the amount you are taking in.
If that is the case the fluid is collecting somewhere it shouldn't!


----------



## Ella*

Helly, hope it settles asap


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,


Still loitering around quietly.


Spooks - so sorry for your loss   


Helly - fantastic on having your duo onboard. Hope the OHSS is calming down!


Mini - we tried craniosacral therapy for the trouble breast feeding, but didn't find it at all useful. I was so disappointed, because by that point, I was pretty desperate. Glad he's being his angelic self again! Ours seems to have lost his halo, but blaming it on the teething at the moment.


Teresa - hiya hun, hope you're well and loving being mummy!


Lizi - can you continue to breastfeed while undergoing fertility treatment or does it really affect fertility?


Carrie - congratulations on your BFP, hope your morning sickness eases up soon.


ALF - I'm with you on the 2 1/2 year old being too familiar with the word sperm, but still want to make sure we're open from the beginning, before he's really old enough to understand. Tricky huh?


Anyway, knackered, so might head to bed - sorry for being awol of late, but I'm still thinking of you all and it's lovely to be able to catch up.


Mx


----------



## HellyS

Marge - do I detect someone thinking of going again?    Lovely to hear from you.  Hope your LO isnt suffering too much with those nasty teeth.

Hazel - Thank you again for all of your advice.  You have been great   

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend with your bumps/babies/bigger babies   

Thank you all for your best wishes.  I had an awful day yesterday couldnt keep off loo (sorry TMI) couldnt lay down as my chest was really hurting and couldnt yawn/cough/sneeze as it hurt soooo much!!  My mam was a total star and had Emily for me.  So I slept sitting up last night and went through about 3 pints of water during the night and feel ok today.  So although its lovely to feel human again Im now of course worrying my embies have gone as OHSS gets worse not better with a BFP!!!


----------



## margesimpson

Hi Helly,


It could just be developmental changes, but we'll try some teething granules and see if it helps.


Try not to worry (famously impossible) - surely if you're doing everything to help the OHSS, it should be able to get a little better and things still be nestling in nicely? The madness doesn't get any easier though it seems? Hope you feel slightly better tonight, but just rough enough to feel positive?!    


Speaking of madness, yes, I have to admit I am pretty broody and would love DS to have a wee sibling as soon as possible, but also want to make the most of this time with him without worrying about treatment. Maybe next year....? It might depend on how long I breast feed - not sure about that. It's also in our minds that treatment might not work as quickly next time, if at all, so want to enjoy feeding and spending time with the gorgeous wee man we have!


Mx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone!

Marge - Can totally understand your arguments for and against going again.  I was really worried about not being able to give emily as much attention etc and the money we spend (if it doesnt work) being put to her future.  We decided to try once and if this doesnt work then so be it unless we win some money then I may go again...!

Well I am officially going mad (again   )  OHSS symptoms totally gone    and AF cramps are here with avengance    Another 6 days until OTD but the way Im feeling at the minute I dont think we'll get that far.  Need some reassurances ladies!!!!!

Everyone is very quiet - hope you are all ok and just mega busy, getting ready for Santa!!


----------



## *ALF*

Will a dance help Helly?.........

                                                                                          


as the saying goes it ain't over till the fat lady sings..............and I ain't singing!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You know as well as we all do that AF cramps can be a positive sign aswell as negative!!!!! I always found the second week worst.  Try and stay positive - those quads should be bedding in nicely     Sending loads of positivity vibes, hang in there


----------



## HellyS

Thanks Alf    
Thats done the job!!! Im sure the octuplets are nice and cosy in there now


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i'm sure they are!


----------



## HellyS

Do you two have a wager going on how many I have on board?    I will get you back mind...


----------



## chrispx

Hello, Not been on for a while our laptop had a virus and posting from phone is very frustrating.

Helly- Sending you      OHSS is suppose to help with a BFP so fingers crossed hun.

Mini- hope you and little one are well, lovely pic of him.

Spooks- Hope you are getting there, thinking of you.   

Hello to everyone- must read back over to catch up although seems to have been abit quieter.

AFM 9 weeks to go. Getting nervous now, must get organised for xmas.


----------



## juju81

Yep I'm going on the fact u have af pains already a fab sign  

Crispx, blimey, not long, what us ur due date?

Marge, nice to hear from u hun

All ok my end Noah is on the move. I don't sit still, am hoping I will lose a few lbs


----------



## juju81

Oh enjoy joshs naming ceremony, Noahs rolled back and forth since about 4 months, started rocking about 3 weeks ago crawled bout 2 days ago. He still does alot of army crawling tho!!!!


----------



## carrie lou

Hello all, 
Sorry haven't posted properly in a while ...
Helly - hope your 2ww is going OK, not much longer now! If it's any comfort, I had AF symptoms a few days before my BFP so it's definitely not always a bad sign!

Chrispx - wow, only 9 weeks to go, how exciting. Are you still working? 

Pinkcat - wow a naming ceremony, I would like to have one for our baby. DH is a christian though doesn't go to church regularly, and he wants the baby to be christened - I'm not that fussed but think it would be nice to mark the occasion in a non-religious way for my side of the family, none of whom are christians. So we think we might have both. Anyway enjoy the day!

Juju - ooh crawling, how lovely! I bet you are kept on your toes now!

Hello Mini, Alf, Margesimpson, Ella, Hazel, Teresa, everyone else   

AFM - 15 weeks today and the sickness is finally settling! I still feel a bit queasy in the mornings but fine the rest of the day and no more vomiting thank goodness. My bump is starting to show a little and most of my clothes don't fit quite the way they used to anymore! I've just had a lovely few days off work and have been starting to shop around a little for baby things, I've even been knitting for the baby. It's all very "real" and exciting suddenly. Back to work tomorrow but it's only a two day week for me, looking forward to the weekend already.


----------



## x-gill-x

Hi Ladies

I am new to this thread and wanted to say hi.  I have just had doner egg IVF at IVI in Alicante for the second time and this time I got a   I am so excited but terrified at the same time.  I got 2 embryos transfered and 1 stuck, I am now 8 weeks pregnant and can't wait to tell eveyone!

Hopefully I'll get to know you all over the next few months.

Gill x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Hello X-Gill-X - I am 8 weeks and 1 day pregnant today - so about the same as you. 
We used donor sperm.
I am also nervous and excited at the same time.


----------



## teresal

Gill -- welcome to the thread and huge congratulations on your BFP    

carrie -- glad the sickness is settling down now, i went crazy and knitted loads before Meredith was born and unfortunately she seems to have an allergy to the wool so have just given it all away (hoping she will grow out of it), its lovely when you start buying things, all exciting    

helly -- how are you getting on with the 2ww    

chris -- where has the time gone   

pinkcat -- we thought about a naming ceremony for Meredith but have changed our minds (would have to ask the in laws   ) my DH is catholic (not practicing) and i am church of scotland so thought a non religious ceremony would be good but no couldn't stand the thought of them looking down their noses at me cos it isn't a catholic ceremony. hope you enjoy your day    

juju -- goold old Noah, keeping you on your toes now    

mini -- how are you hunny    

marge -- i am really broody as well     (already) i know i said i'd never do it again but ohh my god i would if i could, but thats not going to happen unless we win the lottery, we are however soooo happy with our wee princess    

pippi -- how are things going with Zachary sleeping    

spooks -- thinking of you hunny    

hi to everyone else    

well Meredith had a choc button(s) today, i may add not by choice, i was visiting a friend and went for a wee and my friend was in the kitchen making tea and her little boy was eating buttons and when i came back in he was feeding her, bless him he was so pleased with himself, saying me clever boy (hes 19 months), we had been trying to get him to share with us but he wouldn't and said he would be a clever boy if he shared (won't share anything at all with anyone) anyway meredith looked like all her christmas' had come at once    don't know how much she actually got cos it was all over her face but she enjoyed it

teresa xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

lucas had a lick of a banana today!    i'm givng him food to hold and touch before he actually starts!    I would love another but don't want anymore sleepless nights so i think i'll pass on it for now!    Angel child has reverted back to devil child again    his latest is no sleeps in the day      he will sleep but takes about 40mins to settle down after a fight    and waking at 530am and not getting back to sleep is another brain wave of his


----------



## Lindz

Hi everyone,
Please can i join you? 

i can see a few friendly faces from the NOA and donor sperm threads. Just started mat leave so everything starting to feel a bit more real now. Still can't believe that in less than 2 weeks we'll have 2 babies!
xx


----------



## teresal

lindz -- hi honey, when are you due. bet you are glad to be finished work, hope you are all ready for your wee bundles    

mini -- ohhhh naughty Lucas, probably just a stage he is going through, you are quite firm so am sure he won't get away with it for long and you will have him back to being an angel again soon    meredith doesn't sleep much through the day, just catnaps (always has been like that though) but sleeps well at night, probably shouldn't say that cos she will be up tonight now   . good idea to let him touch food, meredith would just put it straight in her mouth now though, everything heads that way, she can't sit on my knee now without my finger in her mouth, she can forget that idea once that first tooth comes through   

xx


----------



## LiziBee

HI!
Lovely to see new people on here!

Marge - BF can delay the return of AF and ovulation. However if AF has returned and you have a gap of 6 hours or more without feeding/expressing then it should make little to no difference to your fertility. I was certainly ovulating by the time R was a year. However do be aware that some fertility drugs are not compatible with BF, it's not so much that they are risky for the child  as it can put them off the milk. (That said you should check they are safe!) If you do want to try TX again while BF PM me and I'll show you where to find the information that can help!

Sorry not to give personals to the rest of you, I'm zonked and need some sleep.
love to all
Lizi.x

PS. tinitus easing up, I'm waiting for a referal to ENT.


----------



## pippilongstockings

typing 1 handed so sorry for typos!

linz - omg that went quick!!  how exciting that your lovely babies will be here soon, can't wait for the birth sannouncement   

helly - how u doing?    

argh this isn't working, back later wen z has a sleep!!


----------



## spooks

hello. I've been awol as we changed internet providers 
thanks for all your well wishes everyone, doing okay - some days good other days awful - I'm despertaely waiting for first af after m/c to come - don't know why but I'm really anxious for it to arrive soon - silly really. 

Thanks so much for your message hazel -      and I'm so pleased everything is going well with your pregnancy   

congrats on being pupo helly - and no nonsense like before please       a strightforward BFP is all we ask of you        

much love to all and sorry for no more personals - I've only been off line for less than a fortnight but have so much catching up to do


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Spooks, just about to post and yours popped up! How spooky!!! How you doing? I am sure it is anxious time and I guess wanting to get back to how things were, take care of yourself xxxx

Hi everyone, I am really sorry about lack of posts - I just can't find the time - back at work now, only part time but being a teacher means the job deson't get left at school and finding juggling everything a bit challenging!!!!

I hope you are all well,I will read back and try and catch up. 

Good luck and big hugs to all those who need them          

Sending sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz to those who need those!!! 

Our little man is unbelievably 10 months!! He is into everything and crawling everywhere, he is really good fun now and very very cheeky! As with most babies he wants all the things he can't have, no doubt Christmas will be all about the paper and not the gifts! 

Really sending positive vibes to all that need them

xxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

spooks - so nice to see you are ok hun. I get the 1st AF thing    

Tiny - Not sure how i'm going to cope with work    Glad you are ok too   


Well lord Lucas is back to his angel status!   Thanks to moi and GF!


----------



## spooks

tiny your inbox is full 

mini     well since I've been on here I've got quite strong af pains - probably pyschological - or is it the magic of FF


----------



## HellyS

Spooks -    Can imagine wanting to get that 1st Af over and done with    Its the magic of FF and of course this fantastic thread Im sure    Hope you arent kept waiting too long   

Tiny - Lovely to hear from you - and glad to hear all is well with you and your cheeky chappy   

Mini - Glad Lord Lucas has sorted himself out   

Lizi - Glad you are feeling better.  Hope your referral goes through quickly   

Teresa - Glad Meredith enjoyed the choccie!!!  A true girl with an early love for the stuff    

Lindz - Hello and welcome! Try and get some rest before the mayhem begins   

Hi everyone else - lovely to "see" some new faces here    Well Im just 2ww crazy atm    Cramp - check, PMT - check, hot flushes - check, spots - check, insomnia - check, so basically no idea either way.  Im sitting on the BFN fence but as proven with Emily it really isnt over until the bloodtest/scan tells me so.  Do feel like AF will be here at any minute though.  Feel very sad but just look at my gorgeous girl and remember how lucky and blessed we already are and if this doesnt work how many extra toys she will be getting over the years....  

Thank you all for your suppor - as always you are a fab!


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks -
                                                                                             

hopefully that'll bring her on!

Helly - got everything crossed.  Saw your name and thought 'oh hope that's good news' - my hearts going to go everytime I see your name now!!  When OTD?

Better go and rescue J from Show me Show me!

Love to all
ALF


----------



## HellyS

Alf  OTD is Monday.....about twenty million hours away    Glad Emily isnt the only one who loves show me show me - she went to see the live show and totally loved every second!  She is also obsessed with Uuuuuummmmmmbbbbeeee (thats what she shouts everytime she sees as much as a picture of Mr Tumble    )  We are awaiting an appointment for speech therapy.  We had a therapist when she had aversions to food/drink and now she doesnt speak much and everything she does say apart from the above sounds like dada.  They think its due to the tube feeding so her mouth muscles are a little slower to develop.  Im sure we'll get there in the end!!!

Roll on Monday


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - Jess also has an obsession with Mr Tumble (we have 3 series worth recorded on our BT box) and Pippin (again lots recorded on BT box) but I don't mind cos she's learnt alot from both of them.  What you say about Emily's speech makes alot of sense and I'm sure she'll get there and she's only just two so she's got plenty of time.  
Everything crossed for Monday.  Will you test at home or do you have to go to the clinic?


----------



## HellyS

Yeah Emily has learnt lots too and I don't mind I even find some of the  quite fun! I have to clinic for blood test but don't get result until 4:30. Another long day! Feeling mire pre-af as today goes on :-(


----------



## *ALF*

4.30    that's just torture...............If it was me I don't think I'd be able to resist doing a test at home first............


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

hely you have to test before


----------



## juju81

Sunday


----------



## HellyS

Eeesh ladies you are all very very naughty.  I think I will be sending the    round to see you all    DH doesnt want to test early....although I do normally get my own way eventually (dont tell him though   )  Rest assured you will be the first to know any news, but Im pretty sure it wont be good - god Im like a stuck record, I will go away and give my head a little shake


----------



## *ALF*

Come on Helly, what happened to all that PMA, all the similarities with Emily's cycle, you can do it


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i didn't think i was at all and even posted a BFN 2 days before test day!    even DH thought i wasn't! and hes the postive one!!


----------



## HellyS

Well ladies think its the beginning of the end for us   

Spotting started this morning (too late for implantation even if it was a late starter) and cramp here with a vengance.  

Feel very sad knowing that I will never be pregnant or have a baby again although feel guilty for this as we have our gorgeous girl.  Just want to curl up in a little ball    

Thank you all for your support
love as always
xx


----------



## juju81

Oh helly    massive hugs hun, can only imagine how u feel. Give Emily a big squeeze and think of all the wonderful things you will now be able to give her 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## *ALF*

Umm Helly can I just remind you of last time....................................I think maybe you need to wait for a blood test to be sure one way or the other.

In the mean time sending you loads of cyber hugs and positivity vibes                   

I know exactly what you mean about the pregnancy/baby bit, but then I look at J    (mixture of happy and sad IYKWIM)


----------



## Ella*

*Helly*, I still have fingers crossed for you but hugs anyway!    

Mr Tumble- oh heck, I let LO watch CBeebies at her age lmao & she loved it, some weird prgrammes and Show me. Mr Tumble however is sending me slowly round the bend


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## carrie lou

Oh Helly   sending you lots of      Just one little thing though - I had spotting between 5 and 6 weeks and I know of lots of other ladies who have had spotting / light bleeding early on with a BFP - so it can happen, doesn't necessarily mean it's all over. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you just in case.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helly - Just read your post    don't give up. Do you remember pippi had spottng??!! I knew she was pg all along!    lots of woman spot and bleed hun   Its not over yet cos i;m not singing!


----------



## pippilongstockings

'Tis true Helly, I bled at this stage


----------



## HellyS

Thank you everyone   

Alf is right I should know better (I had very heavy bleed with Emily - didnt know I was pregnant until two weeks after test date as HCG was only 16 on test day, clinic said to expect bleeding and this was followed by what I though was AF.......) but this feels different.

However, have had no more spotting since lunchtime so who knows (apart from me in my heart    )  Anyway onwards and upwards!  Feeling better about it now.  Had a good cry, a big cuddle from DH and lots of kissess and cuddles from my princess.  Took her to see Santa today too and she went mental    Will maybe leave it until next year...  

Thank you, your support really is invaluable
xxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyS

me again....

full AF arrived this morning    Definately a BFN for us


----------



## chrispx

Helly-       oh sorry hun. x


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - sending HUUUUUGE         not sure what to say though as obviously you know your body but can't help thinking about last time, are you still going to the clinic tomorrow for blood test? just sending lods and loads of            xxxxx


----------



## carrie lou

So sorry Helly honey. Sending loads of       your way and thinking of you.


----------



## pippilongstockings




----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

Not been on for a while baby paws keepng me very busy.

Helly -     Thinking of you x x

Will read back and catch up soon.

Take care 
Paws x


----------



## teresal

helly --


----------



## HellyS

Thanks everyone  Done a big post earlier but it seems not to have posted for some reason  

Yes Alf I am going to the clinic tomorrow (wouldnt dare not after last time!) I know in my heart of hearts thats its a BFN for us but DH is holding onto the hope that it happened once it could happen again so Im going for him more than anything. Have to go at 8am then ring at 4:30pm for the confirmation. Glad Im back to work tomorrow as Im starting to go a litte crazy in the house!

Thank you to you all for your support and kind words - you are all amazing and cant believe that I have "known" some of you for over 5 years now!!! Scary


----------



## *ALF*

Don't really know what to say Helly. I can understand that you feel it's over, but can also see your DH's point.  Tomorrow is going to be a long day, all I can do is send more    and let you know will be thinking of you.


----------



## spooks

helly     - I really hope that tomorrow brings you good news although you feel it is unlikely and are coming to terms with a BFN. I don't want to upset you or give false hope but your first pregnancy was a bit unusual so I'm hoping that his is the case this time.      I realise having emily helps a lot but you must also let yourself feel all the things you need to without feeling guilty for being disappointed.   


thanks for the af vibes everyone and a fantastic dance from alf seemed to do the trick - feeling more settled and accepting of the m/c now it's arrived - like my body is healing and I'm looking towards the future again.  

hello to the new people on the thread, hope you are all well, 
take care everyone, love spooks


----------



## spooks

hello again, this is a random question and not very important but is there any way I can get rid of the google ads that now appear at the top of each FF page?
I didn't used to have them before - does everyone have them or have the settings on my pc changed?  - I don't think I ever saw them before but they really annoy me - especially the macdonalds one.
thanks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helly - big hugs hun and    for tomorrow. I;m not singng yet!    

Spooks -      glad you are feeling slightly better hun. Yes I;ve got the awful ads too!


----------



## juju81

You can't get rid of them, they advertise now, money making I think!!

Mini  

Helly, have everything crossed for you tomorrow x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## Ju2006

helly -


----------



## HellyS

Spooks - Hope you are ok honey    Yeah I have the advert things too - very annoying!

Thanks again ladies - you are all lush   

Im back to work today so at least I have something to occupy my mind!  DH has just emailed to say he has organised for his parents to have Emily overnight next weekend and he has booked us into a lovely little hotel we have stayed in a few times - out in the sticks - a perfect place to go and relax (and maybe get drunk    )  Im totally focusing on Christmas now and cant wait for it to be here!!!

xxx


----------



## eli..g

Oh helly     
Thinking of you x


----------



## HellyS

me again...

You'l be sick of me soon!!  

Got results of HCG and it is 7 so it looks like something has attempted to happen but couldnt quite manage to stick around    I have to go back on Wednesday to make sure there is no hormone there but its just a formality for their records.  Just wish this hadnt happened as I REALLY dont want to go back to the clinic - was bad enough today - poor nurse didnt know what to do with me and my hysterics


----------



## *ALF*

Oh Helly - you really didn't listen to our request to make it simple this time round (don't mean to be flippant at all). Not sure I'm ready to give up hope yet - 7 is low but the first test was only 16 with Emily.......was that taken on the same day (14dp egg collection)? As for the nurse, it's part of her job, you won't have been the first and you certainly won't be the last. Sending lots more hugs


----------



## *ALF*

P.S. We'll never be sick of you - we're here to support as much/often as you need us


----------



## HellyS

Thanks Alf


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

ahhhh hun      its horrible when that happens, it sort of knocks the wind out of you when you think you know the result then this. I;ve been there 3 times with that so know how you are feeling    ......But stranger things have happend


----------



## pippilongstockings

Helly    and    for a little miracle xx


----------



## teresal

helly -- thinking of you hunny     as ALF has said don't worry about the nurse she will have seen it a hundred times and thats what shes there for     and we will never get sick of you hunny, we are all here for you    

hi everyone else    

xx


----------



## HellyS

Thank you everyone   

Sorry Alf I didnt answer you earlier, yes its the same day  14dpo.


----------



## spooks

helly,     I'm sorry you have to go back to the clinic - and I guess you're still a little bit in limbo land with a HCG reading like that. I'm an eternal optimist so will keep hoping that something positive is happening   somehow.    hugs to you all. 

thanks for replying to my whingy post about the google ads - I'm getting more like victor meldrew by the day      and at the moment the slightest, silliest things are really bothering me. 
love to everyone 
love spooks    

ps I need a new kitchen so if anyone has a dance they can do for that it'd be greatly appreciated


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks -


> ps I need a new kitchen so if anyone has a dance they can do for that it'd be greatly appreciated


 hey, don't push it    (if I had such a dance I'd have done it myself by now)
But here's some seasonal(ish) cheer;


----------



## HellyS

see I knew you were all mental


----------



## spooks

it does help


----------



## HellyS

Spooks   

Well I have been in touch with the clinic as I have very heavy bleed and dont want to go tomorrow - cant face the place at the minute.  They are happy for me to go back next week to check all hcg is gone so thats made me feel slightly better.

So now its time to plan for Santa coming - woop woop!!!  Cant wait to see Emilys face when the tree goes up - she is obsesssed with the lights in ASDA   

Hope you are all well - I cant say enough times how brill you have all been


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - Jess keeps talking about decorations and wants to buy some everytime we go shopping, she can't seem to understand when I tell her we've got some in the garage    

Our tree doesn't usually go up till a week before Christmas day, but think it might have to go up slightly early than that from this year onwards    but I've made a rule - it's my birthday at the beginning of December and it's not going up till after that (I want a Christmas free birthday) but I know Jess is going to absolutely love it this year.  Not sure how she's going to take to Father Christmas this year, she'll see him at leat twice probably three times so we'll wait and see.

Meant to say Helly - what a lovely caring Hubby you have arranging a night away.

Spooks - I quite agree - think there is a definate need for a level of madness to cope with everything we've all been through over the years   


Love to all
ALF


----------



## teresal

year today since i got my BFP, where has the time gone    

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I joined a sleep forum where you get a 'mentor' who helps you wth sleep/routine problems!! Blimin' brilliant! Within one day he was sleeping through the night and not fighting me in the day to the point we both had a meltdown!!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

details pls mini....... Zzzzzzzzzzz


While looking for a sleeping type smilie, I came across this one - when would anyone use it??


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I use it al the time! 

The site looks at your routine etc and if any sleep associations. They work on what you are prepared to do, as in which method to use. We got rid of the dummy but he couldn't settle on his own and was awake half the night. So i paid £10 and you get access on the forum with a mentor who will guide you through it and a book through the post. Also you get the bok on line so you can start straight away. The book is short so easy to read and follow. 
We used pick up put down with crying down. This suited me cos i used it with the dummy but not properly. Its so easy to do and works quick. I used it in the day on each nap and by that night he slept right through     each time you use it you post what happend so they can adjust it suggest things. 
I was desperate so didn't mind spending a tenner. also you can have a weeks 1-1 consultation for £50 but we didn't need this..........yet!!  The problems some people have on the site makes you hair curl!!  
http://www.babysleepanswers.co.uk/Forum/

/links


----------



## pippilongstockings

mini you may just have saved my sanity and marriage


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

it saved mine i can tell you!! Do it pippi, well worth the £10 although i could tel you for free what to do!!


----------



## Ella*

LOL Pippi


----------



## spooks

I use the    when I'm telling Tiny what my MIL has done to annoy me yet again


----------



## HellyS

I actually did LOL there   

Hope you are all ok and the weather isnt causing too much hassle!
x


----------



## spooks

helly     hope you're doing okay   

 wrap up warm everyone

I'm off to do some on-line  Christmas shopping now


----------



## HellyS

Well the weather here is terrible!  Emily HATES it as the snow is deeper than her wellies and she keeps falling over bless her    I cant get my shopping done (hate doing it all online as I like to have a browse) and its blinking freezing so Im very miserable at the minute    Although it does look very pretty!!!

I still havent been back to the clinic as I cant get my car out and I refuse to get the train up for a blood test that will make no difference whatsoever!  Will get up there at some point Im sure!  On that note feeling ok. still a bit teary but ok on the whole.

Spooks - How are things with you hun?    Hope you are bearing up   

Mini - I had a look at that website it looks good!  Well worth £10 if it works   

Sorry no personals - off to watch xfactor and get myself prepared for work tomorrow.

love 
Helly
x


----------



## HellyS

sorry ladies I know I said I would make this one simple but.....

I rang the clinic today to say I will go up but snowed in at the minute.  They asked me to do a pee stick to confirm and ring tomorrow with the result.  So off I popped to the corner chemist and low and behold Mr Clearblue plus has produced a second line....  its definatley there but not sure what to think as Ive been bleeding (properly) for 9 days now and still got cramp.  

Aaaarrrggghhhh!!!!!    Your thoughts please girls!


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - and history repeats itself.......... If I remember correctly Clearblue measure from 25iu which means if you'd done one when you had the blood test it shouldn't have come up as positive but it has now, so HCG levels have risen and I assume you didn't use first morning wee which means it came up positive with a less concentrated sample. My advice - get yourself a blood test done ASAP and depending on the result another one a couple of days later. As for the bleeding - _you_ don't need me to remind you that some women do bleed heavily in early pregnancy. As for the cramps - they are very normal in early pregnancy.

I had a feeling this might happen      (will refrain from jumping up and down shouting until you've had it definately confirmed but am grinning from ear to ear).

Did you manage to get away at the weekend, or were you snowed in?

Keep us informed. Have you told the clinic? _(just reread your message that you have to ring in the morning  )_


----------



## juju81

Helly, I wasn't 'around' last time but it sounds quite similar! Defo get a blood test sorted. What about trying a clearblue digi the ones that tell you how many weeks??!!

Keep us posted, I everything crossed xxxx


----------



## spooks

my thoughts are that you are TROUBLE         
I have to say that  I'm not entirely surprised after last time and think maybe this is just what happens to you when you get pregnant. (you have to be different don't you   )
                
hope everything works out well and may I offer you congratulations    but I'll whisper it as I realise you're probably feeling very cautious about it all.
My guess is that you will now be snowed in for about 2 weeks and we won't have a clue what's going on.   
what do you think about it all?


----------



## teresal

helly -- ohhh my god, its never straight forward is it    i have everything (and more) crossed for you to get a good result, get to that clinic as soon as and stop us all having heart failure    can't imagine how you are feeling, i bet your head is up your    figuring this one out, like Juju i wasn't around the first time but some of the others seem to think this is normal for you    

 to everyone else

well is definately snowing here now, its coming down thick and fast (so pleased i don't have to go out in it), meredith is fascinated by it, keeps her amused for ages    . feels very christmassy (sp) now and can't wait for my babys first christmas     

xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

OMG OMG OMG I've just done a little wee reading this   

I knew it wasn't right, I just had a feeling!  Woooohooooooooooooooo I love a shock BFP   

Sorry, now that is out of my system......... Get to the clinic tomorrow for a blood test if you can, not that that will make any difference - a line is a line Helly!  I bled at about the same time, proper AF type bleeding and have a lovely (pigging noisy though   ) baby upstairs.  

Whoop whooop!  Massive bucketloads of sticky vibes for you xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

And I had terrible AF cramps with Luke, convinced it was all over again etc etc - he's crashed out upstairs having caused yet more chaos today in the swimming pool      

God I'm so excited!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Sorry, more calm now.  Everything crossed for you Helly x


----------



## *ALF*

> My guess is that you will now be snowed in for about 2 weeks and we won't have a clue what's going on.


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - as Theresa says I'll definately have heart failure if that happens


----------



## teresal

what are we all like    whos more excited     

pippi -- go change your knickers and calm down     hows the sleeping going now 

we are all going to be on here constantly waiting for news, well i can't go anywhere cos of the weather so guess what i'm doing tomorrow


----------



## HellyS

Eee you are all crazy

     

I was feeling quite level headed thinking it couldnt possibly happen again.....until I started reading your comments!!!!

I so hope you are all right but I am reserving any excitment until I manage to get to the clinic - this is going to be a killer!!!  

Will keep you all informed and not in suspense for a moment longer than I have to   

Thank you so much for your support (again!)

love you all   

Ps - cant believe how many of you were lurking on this page but not posting......


----------



## LiziBee

I don't lurk, I scan read between xmas shopping orders! 
Trying not to get excited but get down that clinic!! Good luck  
Lizi.x


----------



## teresal

always lurking helly, i am going to be your stalker now till i find out     ohh and my DH wondered what the heck was going on cos of the screech when i read your post, he says (mans logic   ) "she will be fine, just late implantation, she will be pg"  i really hope hes right


----------



## HellyS

Oooo I feel all special having a stalker


----------



## teresal

thats me stalking you outside haha can't find one that looks like a stalker


----------



## *ALF*

> Oooo I feel all special having a stalker


 would you still feel special with half a dozen or so stalkers as think that's more realistic


----------



## HellyS

Think I will just keep posting at random times throughout the day to keep you stalkers on your toes   

wrap up warm mind ladies its cold up north


----------



## teresal

your right there helly, its freezing    but think you guys have it worse in the north east, think we have been having the tail end of your freaky weather. did you have the thunder and lightening with the snow last night, heard it on the local news

you are being watched    poor helly is going to be tortured till we find out   

bet you never thought there was as many stalkers


----------



## HellyS

you could open and online shop stalkers-r-us   

Yeah the weather was really weird last night.  Was snowing, thundering, lightning and really windy all at the same time - was fab watching it but wouldnt like to be out in it!

Remind me where you are Teresa.  Are you not too far away from us?

x


----------



## teresal

near gretna helly, will have to meet up for a cuppa next time i'm at the metro. might have to set up that web site, mind you there is probably already one    
better go and get merediths bottle ready and get her fed, then its bedtime, will be on first thing just to check


----------



## HellyS

Ah would be lovely to meet up Im only about 20 mins from the Metrocentre.  night night xx


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - if you don't think you'll be able to get to your clinic in the next couple of days what about your GP? Can you get to them, would they be able to help. Result may not be as quick as the clinic but if you can't get to the clinic may be worth a try - yes I am desperate to find out (and think you may be too      ).


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Lots of twin pg, bleed!!    I told you, on 14 DPO i had a neg and then got BFP on 16DPO!   
I've had 2 chem pg and none of them have ever shown up on a pee stick!! 

Can't believe i missed all the excitement!!


----------



## eli..g

OMG Helly.... dejavue   

I wasn't lurking just popped on tonight to see what was going on here.... but I think i'll stick around!!!

Business has slowed off here, thank goodness... I miss catching up with you all.  Of on our hols next week... centre parks cant wait!

On the weather front.... no snow here at all... well 5 flakes on Friday night, maybe 6 i lost count!
Been pretty cold though.  I want snow, Fin want to use his pink sledge!! 

Will be back tomorrow!

Chilli hugs to all you snowed in!
Exx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

......................we're waiting! tap tap tap tap!!


----------



## teresal

mini


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hee hee couldn't get Luke to pre-school quick enough this morning so I could come on here and check on Helly!  I am definitely a stalker.......... Heeeellllllllyyyyyy I am waaaaatching yoooooooooouu <said in a spooky voice>


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi Eli by the way!  Have a fab holiday    You free at all before Xmas?  Would be lovely to meet up.  Looks like we're gonna be snowed in though - I love living in the country


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

...........tap tap tap tap tap


----------



## pippilongstockings




----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pippi - did you look at that website for sleeping?


----------



## teresal

spin    am here helly    think all of donor bumps are lurking/stalking


----------



## HellyS

Boo!


----------



## *ALF*

you can't do that Helly and then disappear without giving us some news....................come back Helly and tell us sooomething............


----------



## HellyS

Im here just not with news Im afraid!  You are all scaring me with how good you are at this stalking lark mind   

Have rang the clinic and Im going to attempt to get there tomorrow.  Will hopefully get bloods done in the morning and have a result at 4:30 pm - Im still bleeding and have cramp though so dear knows whats happening in there!!!

Eli - Enjoy Centreparks!  My friend has just come back and said it was fab    Hope you get soem snow so Luke can get on his pink sledge


----------



## *ALF*

You have got news - your going to the clinic tomorrow - that'll keep us going for now.........................but come 4.30 tomorrow we'll all be here waiting  What did the clinic have to say? Did they offer any words of wisdom? Were you still bleeding at this point with Emily?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

have you done a conception indicator?


----------



## HellyS

ooo whats that?!!!    Is that one of them that say how far on your are?  

Im just going to wait until the blood test tomorrow.  Its killing me!!!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

test test test!  















Then post a piccie on here to keep us saddos happy


----------



## pippilongstockings

mini - the site was down when I tried to look at it the other and today I'm far too busy stalking Helly    Seriously though, I will look at it now.  I'm frightened they might tell me to ditch the dummy though - he's teething at the moment and if he doesn't have his plug in he whinges non-stop aaallllll daaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy, it's sooooooooooooooo annoying!


----------



## pippilongstockings

BTW Helly that "Boo" post actually made me laugh out loud


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

yes they will tell you to ditch the dummy!!   

but they will help you do it and advise when best time to do it re: teething, you know you want to!!   

Helly - its meant to indicate the HCG in you, in theory to tell you how far gone you are but its whether how hight your levels are, It comes with a clearblue test. DO IT!


----------



## teresal

mini -- just seen your weight loss hun, well done you   

helly -- am going to be a nervous wreck by 4.30 tomorrow, tell them there are loads of us waiting for news so get their finger out and get the results back quick    can't even imagine how you are coping   

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Teza - I could of done much better but haven't done it properly. I actually don't eat enough cos of the Lord keeping me busy and i forget to eat!   

Hes in his jumperoo! Loves it!!! Bounce bounce bounce!!!    

Yes Helly - i would of got a private blood test by now!!! Sod the snow!


----------



## juju81

I'm stalking, got nausea so keep popping back on every now and then! 

Helly, clear blue it, lol

Mini moo, check out this weeks weight loss! I feel like I have put all mine back on


----------



## *ALF*

Ladies I've done the most stupid thing.......................................











I've gone and booked a doctors appointment for 4.20 TOMORROW!!!!!!!  No way am I going to get back home and able to stalk Helly till 5pm at the earliest..................................... I'm going to have to run uphill in the snow and if that doctor dares to be running late    











TEST TEST TEST - send DH out now (on our orders) to get one


----------



## teresal

ohhh noooooooooooo Alf you better get them told you have a pressing appointment at 4.30 so they better not keep you waiting     would love to see you running up hill in the snow         (would pay to see that) 

helly -- hope you realise we are ALL going to be sitting here waiting tomorrow


----------



## teresal

ohhh mini forgot, bouncy bouncy bouncy, they are great aren't they, meredith loves hers and can now turn herself round in it (usually to watch peppa pig   ), the latest from her ladyship she has learned how to cough (dad has had a cold) and she does it all day shes going to end up with a sore throat the way shes going   

juju -- hope you are feeling better soon hunny    

xx


----------



## HellyS

honestly you lot have me really L'ingOL    You are all completely bonkers (and a little bit scary    )  

I actually think you are all more worried/excited than me!!! I'm not doing anymore tests.  The shops are closed and the 24hr Asda can only be accessed from ours via an estate that is practically impossible to get through in the snow.  so tomorrow it is!   

Alf I think you are terrible booking an appointment when its time for the 4:30 Hellyshow    Hope its nothing too serious hun   

I would imagine I still wont get an answer tomorrow.  Will probably be come back on Friday to see whats happening.....

Teresa - Meredith sounds soooo cute with her doing a cough to copy daddy - gorgeous!

Juju - Hope you are feeling better soon   

See you tomorrow!
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Alf - how bl00dy stupid of you    .......really how could you be so    fancy booking a docs appt at 4.30pm TOMORROW!!!     can you film yourslef running up the hil!   

Tezza - bless littke meredith and her 'cough'!   

Ju - I thought you lost weight?? You need to change you ticker!


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - no nothing serious at all but usually have to book an appointment two weeks in advance at our GPS so when they offered me one tomorrow afternoon I was so shocked I accepted it then didn't realise what I'd done till I was home    
Yep it probably will be a come back on Friday but it might give you some idea - if levels are still low or haven't shown the appropriate doubling then it may not be good news, on the other hand if they're high and have doubled nicely then it could be a very positive sign.

Glad the thought of me running uphill in the snow is causing such amusement    - I'll pass the camera to Jess (who i'll be pushing in the pushchair) and get her to take a picture of me dying!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HellyS

Well Alf if the news isnt great we can use the money we get from sending your video into You've Been Framed to have a big cheery up night out somewhere in the middle


----------



## spooks

helly


> Remind me where you are Teresa. Are you not too far away from us?


 look outside your living room window - she's the one with the binoculars 

helly - hope all goes well tomorrow  and we haven't got you over excited about it all 

love to all, sorry no personals, am feeling really crappy at the moment, am now anaemic due to the m/c so on iron tablets - hope they start to make a difference soon, am nowhere near ready for tx physically or mentally yet, so going to be sensible and wait a couple of months   
love spooks


----------



## HellyS

spooks said:


> helly
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me where you are Teresa. Are you not too far away from us?
> 
> 
> 
> look outside your living room window - she's the one with the binoculars
Click to expand...

 

Spooks  take extra special care of yourself honey  Hope the iron tablets start working soon


----------



## pippilongstockings

You guys are so funny!

Spooks - take care of yourself lovely   Very sensible to take some time off, you are much more grown up and patient than I was and in hindsight there are a couple of times when we should have put off tx for a month or two.   

Alf - D'oh!!  Give me your mobile number and I'll text you updates while you're in the GPs   Sure the Dr will understand if you explain how important it is that you check your messages.

Wowzer girlies, very impressed with the weight losses!  

juju - hope you feel better soon   

Helly - fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you today.  I can't believe how calm you are - I'd have worked out my EDD and started looking for prams by now!  Impatient,  Moi?


----------



## HellyS

Morning stalkers   thought I'd best check in incase you report me as a missing person  

Been for blood test and told nurse I was a bit concerned as I'd had quite a bit of pain in tube area (well I think that's where they are anyway   ) she said everythin will still be settling down and the positive test was probably just left over hormones so not to worry.......!!!!! Oh yeah course I won't!!!!! 

Got to ring at 4pm so you may catch it before your very inconvenient dr appt Alf


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

...............oh thanks for that bit of reasurance from the nurse!


----------



## northernmonkey

just popping in to say fingers crossed to Helly, hope you get great news today.    

sorry for the quick post, the sleep problems seem to be catching - my cherub (she says through gritted teeth) has taken to waking up at all hours of the night for no apparent reason.  I'm sure she just wants to do a bit of socialising and doesn't seem to get the message that mummy just isn't in the mood for playing at 12.30am.  Or 1.30am.  Or 2.30am....  And daddy manages to sleep through all the crying.  how does that work  Am off to have a look at the sleep website now....

Hope everyone is well, 

NM
x


----------



## HellyS

Nm-we have a daddy that can sleep through nighttime playtime too.....  hope you get some good tips from the website!


----------



## teresal

morning ladies

i am here tooo    have just been running round changing beds and cleaning upstairs so i can sit and wait for Hellys news (pity help anyone that gets in my way from 4pm)

helly-- ohhh what a joyful nurse you got this morning    just you prove her wrong hunny, if not then we will all go and sort her out for her cheek   

nm -- good luck with the sleep forum, hope it helps you, why do babies think its ok to want to play at strange times    my DH doesn't sleep through meredith, he is my main problem with her getting up early, he jumps up as soon as she stirs where as i just leave her (or don't hear her yet) to see if she settles herself

pippi -- you make me laugh, you would have everything organised by now, even down to the last detail, like what baby is wearing coming home    

spooks -- you are sensible waiting til you are mentally ready (and physically) to go again, hope the yucky iron tablets get working soon, i didn't like taking them after i had meredith (12 weeks of black poo   ) you are a strong lady and when you are ready you will give it your all     

alf --      i so want to see you running home from the docs 

right time for a cuppa and get the next load of washing in before meredith wakes up

ohhhhh (don't beat me up ladies) meredith has had a suck on a choc from her advent calender this morning   , the drool was running everywhere, think my sister owes her a new outfit since she bought her the calender and its now covered in chocolate


----------



## pippilongstockings

teresa you bad bad mummy!   

and yes, I have already planned what we will bring son #3 back from the hospital in........


----------



## *ALF*

Helly - am afraid I'm going to have to leave home before 4 - am going to have to work out how to use tinternet on my phone me thinks   
As for the nurse   

Pippi - what about daughter #1 and 2 who will appear before son#3 have you got a little dress sorted for them      

We also have a daddy who turns deaf at night (although luckily for us J has been a very good sleeper so he wasn't tested too much) - and there was always my elbow - if he didn't hear her he certainly felt that   

Spooks -      you are right to wait until you're feel better.

Right off to work phone out......


----------



## pippilongstockings

Nope, there won't be any girls in this house - I'm destined to be outnumbered by smelly boys forever    Haven't planned what DS4, 5 and 6 will wear to come home though but hopefully they'll be born at home after quick, pain-free births so I won't have to worry about that......


----------



## pippilongstockings

Nope, there won't be any girls in this house - I'm destined to be outnumbered by smelly boys forever      Haven't planned what DS4, 5 and 6 will wear to come home though but  hopefully they'll be born at home after quick, pain-free births so I  won't have to worry about that......


----------



## teresal

just to distract you all for a minute   

you will probably all shout back that you know but i just found out today that boots photo, snapfish and lots more will print 50 free photos when you register, some of them charge delivery...wow     

sorry just got excited and wanted to share, will go away again now till 4, need to upload lots of pics and get them ordered   

xxx


----------



## juju81

Teresa, who gives a damn what other people think, noahs had choc, infact he loves choc fingers, I'm not worried, people can say what they like, we have noahs choc waiting for him to have after dinner tonight!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

one of zachary's first foods was cake   That's after the crisps, toast and various other bits of food that Luke fed him when he was far too small.....  The cake was me though - he was so desperate for some   

would never have done it with Luke, I was far too keen on being the 'perfect mummy'!


----------



## juju81

pippi, my sister was like that with her first, not so bad with her 2nd but when she had Noah when I first went back to work she made rice krispie cakes and let him lick the bowl   she'd never have done that with either of her 2 at 7 months !!!!!!


----------



## teresal

am not bothered what people think, its not as if all she gets is chocolate    HV was supposed to come tomorrow to talk about weaning    but because of the weather she has cancelled til next week, am just going to tell her what shes had already, i give her stuff to lick and suck on as well, she likes licking a banana and sucking toast but i watch her like a hawk just to make sure she doesn't get any lumps, she is only 4 months old but a hungry baby, she has 8/9oz of milk now at least 5 times a day so shes ready for something else, otherwise she will be having 2 bottles at once cos my bottles only do 9ozs

xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

it's different with #2 that's for sure    and very very different with nieces and nephews.....


----------



## pippilongstockings

Anyone else checking this thread every two minutes??    So glad DH is home today so he can keep an eye on the boys while I constantly check.......


----------



## juju81

Teresa, Noah didn't like baby rice, don't blame him, has no flavour so I would mush up a banana rusk with the left over of his milk, a quarter to start with but Meredith is bigger than him sk u could try him on more. I wouldn't give her lumps yet tho as her gagging reflex won't work yet and she will choke. Noah had a mix of pureed and blw. No harm in trying her with pureed stuff now tho xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## juju81

Teresa, Noah didn't like baby rice, don't blame him, has no flavour so I would mush up a banana rusk with the left over of his milk, a quarter to start with but Meredith is bigger than him sk u could try him on more. I wouldn't give her lumps yet tho as her gagging reflex won't work yet and she will choke. Noah had a mix of pureed and blw. No harm in trying her with pureed stuff now tho xxxx


----------



## teresal

right am here, potatoes are on, oven is on just have to run through at 4.20, so now the waiting begins

we are all here for you helly whatever the outcome hunny


----------



## teresal

juju -- might try her on some mushed up stuff this weekend then when DH is at home to see her as well    when do they get there gagging reflex then so she can do blw as well as mush. my nephews would never eat baby rice either come to think of it they didn't like the baby food at all, apart from the puddings


----------



## teresal

god i feel sick waiting 
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

tezza - BLW is from 6 months.    

I've made a management decision...........no more afternoon naps cos i'm sick of fighting with him every day! Obviosuly if he looks tired or falls asleep then thats fine. God i;m going to regret this!!!!    

Hurry Helly!


----------



## HellyS

Phone bl$$dy engaged aaaarrrrggg!!!!!!!


----------



## teresal

ohhhhh helly my nerves are in tatters xx


----------



## juju81

Yeah it's 6 months, so I did a little mashed up stuff from 4-6 then blw. People say it's a faff doing it early but I never found it and blw is ok but to be honest they don't really get much in 'cos most of it goes on the floor yet from 6 months milk isn't enough so I don't get it really   so I do both so that I know he's getting some food in!!  Noah didn't like jars either, he does love the powdered baby food tho that you add water too!


----------



## juju81

Oooooh mini, you are brave, lol!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

FFS!


----------



## juju81




----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

............at the phones being engaged!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

stoopid phones


----------



## HellyS

Not good news   Level of hormone still there (23) so got to go back in a week to check it's gone. In meantime if pain gets worse then gotta go to  a&e. Will be back later. Very   all over again.


----------



## teresal

meredith has decided to get the hiccups while her fingers are in her mouth and she has been sick everywhere     going to have to go strip her and get cleaned up, why why why tonight

mini text me if i'm not here


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Oh hunny i'm sorry


----------



## juju81

Helly, isn't that higher then last time tho?

Just wanna give you a hug xxxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

I'm so sorry helly


----------



## teresal

helly am sorry i had to run there, anyway i am so sorry hunny wish i could give you a big hug. we are here when you need us


----------



## *ALF*

OH Helly - sending loads of cyber hugs          , am sooo sorry it wasn't better news. Feel very bad that we may have added to the hope by talking about last time - just feel so gutted for you.  Take care of yourself and as Teresa has said we'll all be here whenever you need us.


----------



## *ALF*

Teresa - on the weaning front - by 14 weeks Jess was on 5 x9oz bottles a day and was getting hungry after 2.5hrs she was ready for something more so I tried her on a bit of baby rice for a few days.  I then felt bad cos I'd started early so didn't do anything again for a couple of weeks but by 16weeks she was desperate so I started again on a daily basis. After a few weeks of having purees she then decided she didn't like being fed with a spoon and started refusing it, but would happily munch on finger foods so we had no option but to do blw. 
I would say be led by your baby but certainly sounds as though she might be ready for something.  After the frist few times J adamently refused baby rice but I found baby porridge (also a first stage one) went down really well as has more of a taste to it (baby rice is vey much like wallpaper paste    - mind you have you tried formula milk   ).


----------



## carrie lou

So sorry to hear your news Helly     
(I've been lurking the last few days)


----------



## HellyS

Thank you very much everyone (and dont feel bad Alf it was lovely while it lasted!)  I think I built my hopes up a little and I feel like everything has just come crashing down    I cant stop crying and Im trying so hard to keep it together as I dont want Emily seeing me upset.  You have all been fantastic and I couldnt ask for better friends.  I really cant thank you enough   

On the weaning/chocolate debate.....If your baby seems ready just let them have it!  As you all know (so I wont bleat on about it    ) Emily had lots of feeding issues so if Ive learnt one thing its not to get too hung up on whats going in as long as your baby is happy!  Emily was weaned onto solids lots later than normal (about 11 months) and that was mainly fruit puree and chocolate!!! really!!!  and now she eats pretty much anything.  Her favourites being carrot, broccoli and cauliflower and is also partial to curry and rice   

thank you all again


----------



## eli..g

Big hugs helly.... so sorry xx


----------



## eli..g

Got snow at last !!!
Pink sledge will be out with Finlay tomorrow! 

Pippi we are free Sunday 12th Sun 19th or Thurs 23rd?? Any good?

Exx


----------



## pippilongstockings

helly - like Alf, I also feel guilty for getting your hopes up    I'm sorry lovely, I really thought it was going to be great news


----------



## pippilongstockings

Eli - I can do the 23rd, will text you later (remind me if I forget, mind like a sieve at the moment!) xx


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

Helly - So sorry to hear your news. Take Care x

Teresal / Pinkcat - We weaned baby paws at 5 1/2 months and it took him nearly 5 weeks to take anything from a spoon. A few weeks before we started him on solids he was really intrested in what we were eating and wished we had started him when he was intrestesed as might have missed the window and it might have been easier than 5 weeks off pushing spoon away. He loves his food now. Totally agree that follow baby lead wish we had.

eli - hope you enjoyed sledging 

ALF - totally agree on formula tasting yuck but have been known to taste to check it and now got used to its yucky taste. Only a mum would !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mini - Sleep forum sounds fab might have to try it after xmas if 5am wakening continues with us. 

juju - Hope you and Noah are well hows being back at work. Im back in Jan and not looking forward to it.

All ok with us we are all just recovering from 2nd bout of sickness bug in 6 weeks the joys of winter.
Baby paws getting christened at the weekend so looking forward to it. Hope we can get there and dont get snowed in!!!!!!!!!!

Take Care
Paws x x


----------



## pippilongstockings

hi Pinkcat - naming day sounds lovely. I often feel bad that neither of mine have had a christening (we just don't believe!) but maybe a naming ceremony would be an alternative for them. As for the weaning, if he's happy on his milk at the moment then I'd recommend leaving it til after Christmas. 26 weeks _is_ late for some babies but you won't do him any harm by waiting til then. Plus, if you are anything like us and have about a million relatives to visit it's much easier taking just milk (or boobs) with you than pots of food, bibs, spoons, cups etc etc.

Just after some advice from you mums - Zac has just eaten his own poo, would you do anything? I mean would you call the GP or HV or something else I haven't thought of? I can't think of anything bad that could really happen through eating poo but is there anything I should watch out for? It was gross acidic teething poo too AND he'd been eating blueberries so it was a dark sticky sludge, I had to put him straight in the bath to get it off him as he'd managed to smear it everywhere - ew ew ew ew ew


----------



## teresal

pippi --       at Zachary, he will be fine i am sure, i can just imagine the mess

another quicky ladies, for all you saddos like me go to www.vistaprint.co.uk and you can get a free calender with your bundles of joy, just pay for postage. i am a bit sad aren't i wanting everything with Meredith on it

paws -- nice to "see" you hunny

better run, need to make dinner, DH is on his way home and have been on here for ages uploading pics for calender

hugs to all xxxxx

/links


----------



## carrie lou

Pippi - OMG - Yuck!!!   Seriously, I know I'm not as experienced as most of you ladies with babies but I don't think anything too terrible could happen to him, so as long as he seems OK I wouldn't worry!


----------



## HellyS

Pippi -    Uuuuurrrggghhhhh!!!! Typical boy    I dont know if there is anything you can do really!  Im sure he will be fine but maybe give NHS direct a call?! (and dont feel guilty about me    there really is no need!!!!!)

Teresa - Ive already been on vistaprint - the wanting everything with baby's piccie on doesnt go away  Im sure everyone will love their pressies   

Paws - Hope you are feeling better - these winter bugs are a nightmare.  Have a lovely time at the weekend - take your hankies as it can be quite emotional    Whats babypaws outfit like?  is it an heirloom or new?

pinkcat - Glad josh was more camera happy the second time round!  Glad you had a lovely naming ceremony   

Eli - Did Fin enjoy the pink sledge?   

Alf - Thank you for all of your support   

Love to everyone
xxx


----------



## teresal

Helly --


----------



## *Suze*

Hi ladies

just a quickie for Helly

im so sorry hun to read of your bfn, i lost track of your cycle and im sorry i wasn't around more, glad the lovely ladies on here have been there for you.....hope Emily will make you smile tomorrow sweetie, sending you lots of love honey

love
Suze xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Re the poo eating - many animals do this naturally to colonise the gut with good bacteria.
Foals have to eat their mother's droppings to get the bacteria that digest the grass.

Rabbits have to eat their own first pass through the gut every night in order to absorb any nutrients - the little pellets you see from rabbits is the second pass through the gut. If they do not eat the first pass they die.

Dogs eat all sorts of nasties and never seem to come to harm.

It is natural part of the animal kingdom.

I don't think anything bad will happen as it is from his own gut, but if you are worried speak to the GP. The worst that can happen is an upset tummy I would think.

It is known as corprophagia. As long as it is not repeated then it is not a problem.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/914765-overview

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## spooks

helly       so sorry. 
sorry too that I got carried away and  helped to build your hopes sky high only for them to be dashed again. I guess it shows that despite, or because of, everything we've all been through we are eternal optimists and cling on to every piece of hope we have - amazing really when you consider all the knock backs and ups and downs we've all experienced 

yes we are all amazing women    
hope you're doing okay     and am very sorry you're going through the pain all over again. I really did believe it would all be good news      



pippi -it's actually okay to eat your own pooh - it's full of nutrients apparently, although they diminish every time it goes through your body (OMG I sound like an expert on this and am talking like it's completely normal - please note I DO NOT AND NEVER HAVE OR WILL EAT MY OWN ...well unless I'm in dire circumstances and it's a case of do or die   ) your urine's quite good for you too 


lol- I think it was teresa that mentioned the effects of iron tablets - mmmmm I know exactly what you mean, it reminds me of my student days when i used to drink far too many pints of guiness   

right that's enough pooh chat   

thanks for all the support and kind words everyone 
love spooks


----------



## juju81

Hazel,     your full of information!!!!

Paws, 'hi' hun, hope you have a fab wknd, we don't believe either but are having a naming ceremony in the new year. What paws up to? Noahs on the move and has just cut his own tooth!!!

Pippi    I wouldn't worry hun, did he eat alot?

Teresa, I do alot on photobox!! Ordered stuff for grandparents etc etc!!

Well, am off to bed xxx


----------



## spooks

oooh good, I see hazel is also an expert on pooh eating so that doesn't make me feel like such a weirdo     

how are you doing hazel? have you been offered extra reassurance scans this time? hope everything is good with you


----------



## HellyS

spooks - yeah yeah "i do not, will not....." we believe you    you seem like a bit of an expert   

Not as much of an expert as Hazel though.....     Hope you are getting lots of extra scans for reassurance    Enjoy honey   


Suze - Dont worry about not being around - I forgive you


----------



## spooks

I wonder if pippi posted on the 'What's your LO having for tea tonight' thread


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I had my first midwife appointment today.

She was very nice and my BP and urine were all clear - phew - always a worry!

She has referred me to the consultant who takes an interest in IVF pregnancies to be seen at 16 weeks.

Still got to wait 2 weeks for my 12 week scan - I am nervous something has gone wrong again - but I still have symptoms and odd stretching. My belly seems to be popping a bit already. I have to change my waist band in the evening to something loose as everything is tight and my lower abdomen feels really weird.

The midwife said they might give me a scan at 16 weeks as well as I lost Beanie after the 13 week scan.
She has booked me for an extra appointment at 18 weeks with the midwife for reassurance too.

She said I will get a 21 week scan and also see the consultant then. If all is well at that point I will be sent back for midwife care.


Helly


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

one of my clients used to eat her own poo!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Oooh its someones birthday!   

  Happy Birfday ALF!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Happy Birthday ALF!     21 today 21 today she's got the key of the door never been 21 before   (my family always sing that at birthdays on the phone after happy birthday!)

Thanks everyone, you've really made me laugh    And thanks Hazel for the info xx  I'm not sure how much he ate to be honest, I was washing up and Luke came in to tell me he'd done a poo on the mat and when I went in there was poo EVERYWHERE!!  He seems fine today.  Unfortunately it wasn't the magic cure for his sleeping problems as my lovely DH suggested it might be.  Which is lucky or he'd be having poo for his tea every night   

Hazel - I'm glad they are looking after you.  Your symptoms all sound very positive!  Hope the 2 weeks til your scan whizz by   

Right, must go and make that chilli before Z wakes up from his nap - I have no time to cook when he's awake!

P xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

♥ Mighty Mini ♥ said:


> one of my clients used to eat her own poo!


Ewwwww, on purpose?? Why??


----------



## Ella*

*Helly*   
*Hazel*, not long til your scan, a lovely Christmas pressie  
*Alf*, have a great day, Happy Birthday!  
Lmao *Pippi*, got a feeling that *Mini* won't know why ( & prob nor will the client  )
*Hi paws, spooks, Teresal, carrie lou, Suze, pinkcat, juju, Ju.* everyone


----------



## teresal

Happy brithday Alf    

xx


----------



## teresal

juju -- do you want to recommend me as a friend on photobox and you can get free prints as well    

mini -- i used to have one as well, not nice having to clean that from under fingernails ewwwww    

spooks --        you are such an expert    

gotta run meredith has just woken up

xxxxx


----------



## teresal

pinkcat -- didn't know that, will have to have a look and what else i can buy     have spent a forune already this morning on here and its not that she needed anything else    

xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i joined kidsstart but always forget to use it!   

Pippi - she had behavioural problems. It was all attention seeking behaviour. we had to ignore while she smeared and ate it in the toilet


----------



## HellyS

Happy birthday Alf!!!!! Have a fantastic day!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

OMG Mini what do you do for a living??  Sounds like very challenging work!  I can't deal with other people's poo or sick, in fact I've got a bit of a phobia of slobber and snot  (  ) so I'd be useless at the sort of job it sounds like you do.

pinkcat, that sounds lovely!

Hi Ella! How are you doing? x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Oh shes not like the ones i have now, They are angels compared to her and the ones i had back in the day!!! I do learnng disability and mental health. i don't do snot and sick!!


----------



## juju81

Urgh, snot!

Noah projectile vomed on me earlier, his dinner, milk & strawberry milkshake. Gross.


----------



## pippilongstockings

ewwwwwww! Just wait til he's 3 and does massive, grown up vom's - it's so so gross   And they always do it on something that can't be bunged in the washing machine so you have to scrape it off then scrub.  I spent last weekend scraping sick off the back seat of the car - Luke kindly leant over the side of his car seat to be sick! Top tip for sick removal, use a spoon to scrape the worst of it off   

mini - you must have so much patience, I'd be useless!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

You lot are putting me off   

I thought the cats' litter tray, the occasional cat vomit and the odd indiscreet wee wee from the dog when it is too snowy to go out was bad enough!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Rule 1 - Do not hold baby above your head due to vomit, snot and dribble ending up in your mouth.

Rule 2 - DO not put baby in jumperoo when hes had a poo   

Rule 3 - when changing baby, pull of socks and bring up vest as far as you can so not to get poop all over the place

Rule 4 - move nappy sack away from baby so his feet do not go in it!


----------



## juju81

Rule 5 - give baby bum wipe packet to distract him so that when ur trying to change him/her they do try try escaping!!!!

Mini, just you wait, Lucas is moving now, nappy changes become a whole new ball game!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

they always have been!   

He can't stop bouncing in that bleeding thing!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hazel - someone told me before we had #1 that you don't mind when it's your own child's sick/poo/snot/spit etc.  They lied.


----------



## teresal

they are great tho mini, keeps meredith amused for ages, can actually get things done without her being in the same room as me now   



well ladies christmas tree and decorations  are up and i am all ready for santa to come    i am sooooo excited, can't believe

that i have a baby and its her 1st christmas   , what a difference a year makes        

      


am feeling all festive
xxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i'm doing mine next week, I've got him a santa outfit for photos under the tree!     

Yeah jumperoo is now instead of PM nap!    Hes decided he doesn't need it and bounces instead and then falls asleep in it!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ps - I got poo under my finger nail once! (lucas' poo not my poo! )


----------



## *ALF*

Not quite sure how to follow that one Mini      

Thanks for the birthday wishes - had a nice quiet day with my beautiful little lady and then a curry in the evening 

Well, our Christmas tree has never been up so early in December before - well, tbh it is up but naked at the moment as am going to let J 'help' decorate it this year - so that's tomorrows challenge activity - will let you know if it's a good idea or not having a 2.5yr old help 

Pippi - how's Z after his little 'snack'?

Helly -  how are you?

 to everyone else x-factor calls...............


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Sounds like such fun!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Zac's fine thanks, no ill effects from eating poo   

Mini - I picked up a piece of chocolate from the floor the other day (yes, I am a trogg!) and just before I put it in my mouth I realised it was a rogue bit of poo........


----------



## carrie lou

EEEuw! You ladies are putting me right off - what a lot of fun I have to look forward to! Mind you, I have looked after little ones before, changing nappies etc, and it didn't bother me too much - the only thing I really can't deal with is vomit, makes me want to join in...   

Pippi - glad Zac is OK


----------



## pippilongstockings

I hate vomit Carrie, I used to be phobic about anyone vomiting near me.  Bit better these days, think I've been desensitised by having two boys!


----------



## HellyS

Glad you had a lovely birthday Alf.  How did the tree decorating go?  Bet it looks gorgeous   

Carrie - You'll be fine....!   

Pippi -    I will be very careful of those rogue chocolates from now on   

Mini - You must have the patience of a saint in your line of work!  Glad to hear you dont have any poo eating clients at the minute!!!!  Love your list of rules btw   

Teresa - Ah you will have a fantastic Christmas this year - magical   

Juju - Hope Noah is ok and the projectile vomit was a one off   

AFM - Back to work tomorrow after our snow week off - only two more to go until the holidays though - cant wait!!  Still bleeding which is a bit of a pain in the    and have to have another trip to the clinic this week for yet more bloods.  Cant wait for the bl&&dy hcg to go away so we can move on!!!!!  Feeling ok although Emily will probably be sick of the extra cuddles and kisses shes been having


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helly - I always used to feel better once the HCG went away    I used to have a complete moan and tantrum when i had to keep going back to the clinic!   

Big hugs


----------



## ceci.bee

Hello!

I know loads of you from the donor thread, but am finally starting to feel pregnant enough to join you guys over here if that's ok, as a pregnancy first timer (well past 8 weeks) I feel like a total novice and am able to drive myself round the bend worrying about all sorts of silly things!

Hope you are all well and look forward to chatting
love to all
C


----------



## juju81

Ceci, nice to see you over here  . Can't believe how quick your preg is going!!

Pinkcat, thankfully I have only been p'd on once!!!!


----------



## pippilongstockings

hee hee pinkcat - I used to be wee'd on all the time with L!!

Ceci - welcome lovely


----------



## JanaH

Hi Ladies, think it's about time for me to join your thread   

We had a gender scan on Saturday and found out we are having a    BOY

Have a lovely evening


----------



## HellyS

just lost a huge post will try again tomorrow!!!

I am here just v. busy!!!!

hello and welcome to our new additions - you will be made to feel very welcome by the lovely ladies on this thread - they are all amazing


----------



## ceci.bee

thanks guys you are all really sweet   
20 week scan next week and am excited but nervous all at once!

Janah congrats on your boy news that is fab

lots of love to all
C


----------



## nclarkson

Hi  Ladies

Would you mind if I joined your thread?

I am just about to start a donor egg cycle at Leeds.  

I have been posting on the Leeds thread before hand but now I am due to actually start I would like to join the donor thread if you ladies don't mind.

I had my nurse appointment last wed to order the drugs and been shown how to inject, I have started with AF today so am starting to take the Microgynon pill today until my donor, we are using a known donor, starts her AF on 6/1 and then I will start with my Postrap.  They have said ET will be around 31/1.

I am very excited now after such a long wait and alot of hurdles at each appointment but feeling very positive now its finally hear and after reading some of the lovely positive stories on here that helps even more so.

Hope you don't mind me butting in ladies and 

  to all

Nicky xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hello all,

Welcome nicky   

Ceci - nice to see you over here, good luck for your scan!   

Jana - lovely news   

Hope everyone else is OK - I think everyone must be busy as it's quieter than usual on here!

AFM - have been feeling the baby move for just over a week now. It seemed to be really active over the weekend but today I have only felt a few very gentle little kicks. It may be because I've been at work today, on my feet a lot and probably concentrating on other things - but I'm a little worried how the baby can be so busy one day and relatively still the next   Hopefully I'm worrying over nothing again


----------



## paws18

Hi everyone

carrie lou - baby paws was a very quiet bump didnt really move much (he is making up for it now cant sit at piece) we got a doppler which I used every day to put my mind at ease it really helped me. Sometimes it takes a while to hear LO if they are lying in weird positions. 

love the baby list 

Gwetting packed for holiday frid off to tenerife for a wee bit winter sun. Have no idea how we will manage 4.5 hrs on a plane with a very wriggly baby and no baby walker or bouncer HELP!!!!!!!!!!  

Got everything crossed we dont get heavy snow till frid afternoon so we get away.

hope everyone well and getting organised for chrimbo

Take care
Paws x


----------



## ceci.bee

Carrie my beanie is also v variable some days seems to be doing the salsa in there and other days asleep and doing v little. My book says this is really normal at this stage and only after 25 weeks or so should you feel consistent movements every day. They also seem to be getting stronger every day and now DH can feel them sometimes which is fab. When is your scan hun??

Paws have a safe journey - think of the sunshine at the other end it will be worth it and as long as you have some distractions hopefully baby paws will sleep most of the journey!

love to all
C


----------



## ceci.bee

Carrie my beanie is also v variable some days seems to be doing the salsa in there and other days asleep and doing v little. My book says this is really normal at this stage and only after 25 weeks or so should you feel consistent movements every day. They also seem to be getting stronger every day and now DH can feel them sometimes which is fab. When is your scan hun??

Paws have a safe journey - think of the sunshine at the other end it will be worth it and as long as you have some distractions hopefully baby paws will sleep most of the journey!

love to all
C


----------



## HellyS

Paws - have a lovely time - enjoy the sun!!!!! No tips on keeping babypaws occupied Im afraid   

Carrie - Im another who had a quiet baby (again not so when she arrived....   )  I used to get really stressed about it but used a doppler to put my mind at rest and she was just fine   

AFM - Well the HCG has gone and we are going to be getting a review appointment in January to see what we want to do now.....  i was so sure I would only have one try but after we came so close Im having second thoughts.  Think we have enough swimmers for another two trys so will wait and see what they say


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks ladies, I know I really shouldn't get obsessed by these things   but I'm just so anxious for everything to be OK. Ceci my scan is a week tomorrow, the 22nd - very excited!   

Paws - have a lovely holiday, fingers crossed for an easy flight for Babypaws!   

Helly - lots of good luck if you decide to have another try


----------



## teresal

Evening ladies
its very quiet on here at the moment, hope you are all getting organised for christmas   

carrie -- mine was a quiet baby as well (not now though) my MW said that when you are walking around and being busy they tend to be quiet cos its like being rocked, don't know if that's true or not though    

paws -- lovely to hear from you honey, have a lovely holiday    

hazel -- good luck with scan tomorrow    

helly --     you will know what is the right decision is yourself when you are ready honey    

spooks -- how are you honey    

ceci -- its lovely when DH's can feel it as well, mine felt much more involved when he felt Meredith moving. good luck with your scan next week    

jana -- congratulations on having a boy, you can now go and buy lots of blue things    

hi to pippi, pinkcat, juju, mini, alf and everyone else i have missed    

afm -- started Meredith on some baby porridge in the mornings, mmmm she loves it, has reduced the amount of milk she is getting as well so am not constanly feeding her now (shes still getting enough before you start shouting that she needs her milk   ), am going to try her with some potato and carrot at the weekend and see how that goes down, if its anything like the porridge it will dissappear fast     she wouldn't have the baby rice at all, don't blame her it looks like wallpaper paste   . she has her village christmas party on sunday so wonder what she will make of santa   

right am off for a soak in the bath       

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i bought my baby boy some weetabix and ready brek today    we are doing BLW. I don't want to wean him    milk is easy!


----------



## teresal

get on with it mini, its not that much of a faff, i was told by HV not to give weetabix/ready brek till 6 months cos of stuff in it, so will hold off on that stuff till then, i am going to keep her on simple mush till then    our babies are getting big    wonder if  i ask santa he will get me another baby for next christmas   

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

thats why i'm startin at 6mths!    I bought low salt weetabix and readyt brek has no salt in it anyway. We are doing BLW!  Right better go, we have baby massage. COuld do without it this morning


----------



## spooks

hello, just a fly by to say 'hello' to everyone and 'welcome' to the new posters on the thread   


not doing too well at the moment to be honest    - it doesn't seem to be getting easier, i can just put it to the back of my mind for longer periods of time. 

hope everyone is well   
love spooks


----------



## HellyS

Spooks -        Dont know what to say  - just that I hope the pain eases soon honey     


xxx


----------



## *ALF*

Spooks -


----------



## carrie lou

Spooks honey          Thinking of you.


----------



## spooks

Helly, thanks   

sorry to hear your hcg did finally drop (was secretly hoping everything would all be okay in the end for you   ). I'm planning on having a follow up in the new year but need to get my mind sorted (and be able able to say the word miscarriage without bursting into tears) and also need to put weight on. 

I will try to cheer up I promise    - we haven't really done much as a family for the last few weeks so some quality time will help I'm sure


----------



## spooks

thanks carrie lou and alf    

no more being nice  to me -I need a kick up the bum


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Spooks - it takes time darling - I am still sad, but now I have another little one on the way it helps, but I am soooo anxious.

Had my 12 week scan today and all perfect - I was absolutely petrified, but baby has everything it should that they can see at this stage and is measuring 3 days ahead.

Nuchal was low at 1.3 and nasal bone present. just have to wait for the biochemistry to come back for the Down's risk.


----------



## juju81

Spooks, it's 'that' time of year too  . My little one I post would have just had his/her 1st birthday. I got depressed last year thinking I should have given birth but obviously I didn't. I was also preg with Noah and for me that still didn't make it easier to cope with    grief is really hard to deal with, just take each day as it comes hun xxc


----------



## juju81

Hazel   glad your scan was fab   when the next one?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

spooks -    the wod M/C is horrible isn't it   

Ju - i remember when you got down hun, thats gone quick     

hazel - thats fab news on your scan


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

how are we all doing, hope you are all ready for christmas coming and you all have you stockings ready for santa to fill (well those of you that have been good anyway   )

all ready here just counting down the sleeps   

Meredith went to her first village christmas party yesterday and loved all the flashing lights, didn't think much of santa took one look at him and the petty lip came out and the tears started, bless her he was quite scary

xxx


----------



## spooks

teresa  I think that's the normal response to santa for a while       
baby spooks was okay this year but then lost it half way through til the gift came out then she recovered   

hazel - so glad your scan went well - I realise you must be very anxious but I'm so glad that everything is as it should be    

juju - thanks for sharing that as I sometimes feel like I'm blowing everything out of proportion for feeling so sad. I'm sorry for your loss too but your words have helped me feel a lot better.

mini -     

love to everyone - hope all our babies/toddlers, big boys n girls and bumps are all doing well 

  we're snowed in and none of dh's presents have arrived as I got them all online so I'm going to make him some heart shaped cookies - not quite what he was hoping for but I've been going on about a traditional basic christmas for years - looks like we may have it after all - although I draw the line at no christmas dinner so dh will have to go out foraging for a turkey


----------



## ceci.bee

HI there

Spooks just wanted to send you a massive      post loss is such a horrible time, and esp with christmas coming it is esp hard - I don't think the pain ever really goes away but does get easier to bear. I am really pleased you are managing to have a christmas with baby spooks.

Teresal - I am not surprised the party was a bit much for Meredith but am sure she will love it next year!!

Hazel lovely to see you posting here sweetie, hope you are now a bit more relaxed   

Hi to pippi, carrie, mini Ju Alf and Helly

We had our 20 week scan yesterday which was lovely  - beanie is doing really well and was so active and congentially completely normal which is fab. What is not so fab is that my placenta is firmly stuck over my cervix and the doc said it didn't look like one that would move, although he could not totally rule it out. I am now quite anxious and DH is in a total state worrying about me bleeding and probs with me and beanie - I don't know what to say to calm him down or reassure him......any ideas??

lots of love to all
C


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

In the old days they would not have known about placenta previa - so you are lucky to be in this day and age where you have the knowledge and can look after the condition - and have an elective caesarian safely.
You will be fine. Tell DH that the knowledge is power and you can take control of the situation.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

i agree CC, at least they know what they are dealing with.    He needs to remain calm to keep you calm.    

When i was 20weeks they said baby wasn't growing and was too small. I went into meltdown and DH was the one to keep calm amd told me that the docs know what they are doing. It turned out the sonographer had written the results down wrong    and nothing wrong with the baby. 

Suffering with temp and heavy cold, feel like death, I told DH to come home as i need to go to bed


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Mighty - if you have a temperature and flu like symptoms it could be swine flu - you should phone your GP and consider antivirals.
We have been getting confirmed cases into ICU in the last week. We are in the second wave.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

oh for flip sake


----------



## pippilongstockings

think Z and I have got SF (& L just over it).


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

There is also a nasty horrible cold going around - I am off sick today with it. I have not had a temperature at all with this though and having had proper influenza before - this is just a cold.

It is the temperature that raises the possibility of flu.


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

just a quick bit of advice if you don't mind, Meredith has had diahorrea since about 4am yesterday, shes not taking feeds will only drink small amounts of water and even that is coming straight through her (am blaming that damn party on sunday) how long should i leave her before starting to get worried and phone HV, shes very clingy and not herself at all

better run shes done it again, bless her doesn't know whats going on

xx


----------



## pippilongstockings

teresa - i'd call your HV or GP if I were you, they get dehydrated so quickly at that age.  Could it be linked to her starting weaning?  Maybe she's a bit sensitive to something?  Definitely get some advice   

HH - Z's had a temperature for a couple of days now, he looks dreadful.  GP has advised fluids (BM) and calpol.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

May be worth asking the GP or the paed ward about antivirals for Z.
I don't think the medics are all fully up with the sudden surge in swine flu in the last 2 weeks.

It is because I work in intensive care and see the worst of it that we have been fully aware.

I had a neurosurgeon ask me with surprise yesterday whether we still had all the precautions for swine flu while I was seeing my lady with it yesterday. He was passing by to see one of his patients on the ward.

I think people think it was last year's problem - but this wave could be worse.


----------



## pippilongstockings

Is it the same strain as last year?  I had the jab last year so wonder if actually I'm still covered?  Keeping a close eye on Z, hard not to when he won't be put down


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Well - this is where one of the confusions is - the DOH document is saying that if you had the H1N1 vaccine before you are covered, but the virologists at work (leading teaching hospital) are saying that unless you have had a vaccine since September 2010 then you are not covered.

I am going to ask them more next time I am at work.


----------



## juju81

Yo mofo flos  

I'm just getting over flu (seasonal not swine, doc said even cases of seasonal are up this year) not sure where they get the differentiating (sp) from between seasonal and swine flu mind! Noah also had it! Awful, just awful, thank Fu*k for the mother in law! Just calpol and medifen them pippi! And be prepared for no sleep  

Teresa, hmmm, there's a sickness and diahorrea bug going round too! Docs will probably just say try and get fluids down her, let's   it's just 24hrs!!!

Ceci, fab news on your scan hun


----------



## carrie lou

Ceci - glad to hear your beanie is growing well. Try not to worry too much about the placenta praevia, as Hazel says these days you are in very good hands - forewarned is forearmed! As you rightly say, the most important thing is for you and beanie to be safe and healthy, never mind if your birth plan has to change. A planned C-section these days is almost as safe as a natural birth. All the best honey     

Hazel - my mum works in a hospital and they currently have a pregnant lady very very ill in ICU with swine flu. My mum texted me all worried because swine flu is apparently more dangerous if you are pregnant, but I'm very glad to say I had the jab, so so pleased I decided to get it so I should be OK.   

To all you ladies with little ones with nasty colds/flu -     hope they get over it quickly, it can't be much fun so soon before Christmas. 

AFM - have my 20 week scan tomorrow morning, DH and I can't wait. I've been getting a bit of back and pelvic pain, hoping it's just things stretching and growing - it seems to be easing off now anyway.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I was 12 weeks pg last Dec and i never got offered the jab    Doc said there wasn't an epidemic


----------



## teresal

i had the swine flu jab last year, think i was about 10 weeks, my GP recommended it as soon as she found out i was pg, someone said that the one i had last year isn't any good this year though so don't know whether i should go and get another one

carrie -- good luck tomorrow honey   

called HV about Merediths runs, left a message on her answer machine and still waiting for her to phone me back   , if shes still no better in the morning i will take her to see GP, poor wee thing doesn't know whats wrong, still has a smile for her mummy though   

xx


----------



## HellyS

Ah big hugs to all of you who are poorly or with poorly babbas at the minute    Emily is another one down with a cold/high temp etc just    its all gone for the big red man coming!!!  

Teresa - the others are right just try and get as many fluid is as you can and Im sure she will be fine - if she isnt too fussy on drinking anything try syringing some childrens diarolyte (sp?)  - little and often. Thats what we were always told to do when they took Emilys tube out and she was refusing anything - hope she's feeling better soon    and on the response to Santa I think her reaction is quite common   

Ceci - Glad to hear your little beanie is growing big and strong.  Try not to worry about the placenta not playing the game - you will both be just fine and Im sure your hospital will take very good care of you both.  Did you say you had another scan booked?  Sorry if you already mentioned it x

Hazel - Its totally natural for you to feeling anxious after everything you have been through    everything is sounding just great though    

Spooks - Have been thinking of you    I hope that being snowed in helps to make your Christmas exactly how you have wanted it to be!!!  Im sure your DH will love the cookies....although if he is anything like mine he will be secretly hoping for something electrical or that "does" something   


Alf - I imagine you have a very excited little girl at the minute!!!  such a lovely age    Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!

Suze - Hope you had a fantastic day for your princess - a year already!!!!  Love to you both   

Hi to everyone I havent mentioned personally    Just in case I dont manage to get back on, can I just wish you all a VERY merry Christmas and a fantastic New Year.  Thank you all for your support over the last year (especially the last month or two) and lets hope we have lots of great news next year!!!!

love as always
Helly
xxxx


----------



## spooks

> Im sure your DH will love the cookies....although if he is anything like mine he will be secretly hoping for something electrical or that "does" something


I'd better wire up those cookies to the mains then


----------



## eli..g

Just managed to find a minute to check in and see you all.  Been on holiday and taking some chill out time... centre parcs at chrismas is fab.  Highly recomended.

Seems that lots of you all and bubs are poorly... hope you all feel better soon. xx

Me not too good either.... nearly passed out in tesco earlier this morning, dont think i got temp though.  Oh well, at least the bird is now tucked up safe in the fridge. i'm ready for the on slaught! xx

Exx


----------



## carrie lou

Hello everyone,
Just to let you know I had my 20 week scan this morning; everything is as it should be, baby measuring spot on average and we are having a gorgeous little boy!    He was in an awkward position to begin with so the sonographer had me doing all sorts of funny manouevres trying to get him to shift - a wee bit stubborn like his mummy as DH remarked   - but in the end she was able to see everything she needed to. Just so pleased he is healthy and strong.


----------



## HellyS

Brilliant news Carrie!!!!  Glad all is well and your son is showing you how he means to go on by keeping you on your toes    What a lovely Christmas pressie xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

fab news Carrie that is lovely and am sure you get the best xmas present!

hope everyone has a lovely break and gets over their horrible germs - even in Africa there are lots of germs and I have had a horrible cold!

lots of love and seasonal greetings to all
C


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

Just popping on quick to wish you all a very merry christmas (incase i don't get a chance tomorrow), i hope santa is good to you all and brings all your wishes for you, i have had my present this year when i had Meredith so nothing left on my wish list except that Meredith carries on being healthy and happy (ohhhh filled up there, still can't belive how different my life is compared to last christmas, i am one lucky girl)

                            


Thank you to all you lovely ladies, its a honour    to know you all, you trully are all wonderful people
  

xxxxx


----------



## eli..g

Thats beautifull teresal and so true xx  We are so lucky

Sorry i dont get here more often, pretty hard working full time and fitting in the needs of a busy 2 and a nearly half year old! Wish I had more time to chat to you all x

Merry christmas and a Happy New year to all you here xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

aw bless ya tezza! 

Merry xmas everyone  

Pippi - This is for you  

I'm still feeling really [email protected]  felt better today then went down hill again  ............damn you


----------



## *ALF*

(he's on his way!!!)   WE WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS  ​   WE WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS  ​   WE WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS  ​   AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR  ​ lots of love​ ALF & J​ xxxx​


----------



## Ella*

*Mini*  

Happy Christmas everyone!  ​
We are truly blessed, what a wonderful day!


----------



## carrie lou

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!I hope you all have a very special day with your families, little ones, bumps etc. and thank you all for your support over this last year! Let's hope 2011 brings us all lots of happiness.Love from Carrie


----------



## HellyS

I hope you have all had a fantastic christmas and Santa was good to you all!!  Our house looks like a bomb has hit it....Emily was totally spoilt by everyone and, although she was a little overwhelmed, thoroughly enjoyed the day - as did I   

Roll on New Year and lots of good news for everyone on this thread and to those who are still waiting for their dream to come true - 2011 WILL be a good year Im sure       

love as always
Helly
xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

Happy Christmas everyone!  Hope you all had a good time   

We had a brilliant Christmas, Luke was so so excited it was great!  The boys were completely spoiled and it's not over yet, we're off up north for Christmas #2 on Thursday.  Luke now says to himself every night "and if I'm a good boy there will be presents at the end of my bed in the morning"!  He doesn't get that that only happens on Xmas Eve.....

Just wanted to pop on and wish Lindz masses of good luck for a smooth induction tomorrow      I hope the labour and birth is a good and incident free as possible and that you soon have your hands full with beautiful babies     Can't wait to hear your news xx

P x


----------



## Lindz

Thanks Pippi. Glad you had a good xmas, i'm scared but excited too! xx


----------



## juju81

Just a message for my fellow Shirley oaker lindz!

Good luck today hun, thinking of you and cait wait to hear your news  

xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Good luck Lindz thinking of you and so pleased you made it to the 28th without any major probs - and hope all goes well over the next 48 hours and can't wait to hear all about it!

lots of love to all
C


----------



## carrie lou

Good luck Lindz! I hope it all goes smoothly for you and can't wait to hear about your new arrivals!


----------



## teresal

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a very happy new year, i    that 2011 brings you all happiness and your dreams come true     

Hope you all had a good christmas and santa was good to you all, we had a fab time. meredith was spoilt rotten and has so many toys she doesn't know what to play with now   

well i just need a wee rant (inlaws again) they sent meredith an outfit for christmas (0-3months) won't fit in a million years, i asked if they had the receipt so it could be changed, MIL repy was "ohhh i got it i a sale somewhere when we where away with the boys (grandsons) so i can't change it"   . After them being so invasive when she was first born they have totally lost interest in her now and didn't even ask about what she got on christmas day when DH eventually phoned them, they never thanked us for the photograph we got framed for them of meredith. don't get me wrong i'm not bothered that they have gone that way but i do feel for DH cos he is so proud of her, he makes excuses for them as well saying "ohh well they just don't think or MIL has a cold"    . all i hear from them is boys, boys, boys, am wondering if when i last seen them i mentioned how grateful i was to our donor for giving us meredith and am not sure if they had convieniently put that out their minds and i have reminded them that she isn't actually blood related to them and their religion (catholic) has made them react differently to her    i know they spend about £150/£200 each on the other grandchildren and when meredith only got the outfit i was raging and it was to small   

am i being a pain in the    thinking about this, have been ranting to poor DH since christmas day   


love and hugs to all

teresa xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

ooops i nearly swore then!     FFS Tezza    no you are not being unreasonable! A flaming outfit and one that clearly wouldn't fit!    

I think DH needs to have a word with them if it carries on   

Just want to wish you all a happy new year. I feel blessed to have found you all so that we can follow our little donor babies through life. Its so good to know that he will have a little network of friends just like him (hopefully we can meet up at some point)


----------



## Ju2006

Happy New Year everyone !


----------



## LadyBella

love to you all xxxxx


----------



## carrie lou

Happy new year everyone!!! I hope you all have a wonderful 2011.      

Teresa - no you are not being unreasonable honey, you have every right to be miffed! In fact you and I ought to have a long chat at some point - my in-laws are also strict Catholics (Irish) and have been behaving very strangely since my pregnancy - this baby will be their first grandchild and they have been very detached and odd about it all. I honestly don't know what to make of the situation, whether they are just being their eccentric selves (always have been a bit peculiar   ) or whether they actually have a problem with our baby being donor conceived. They certainly would never discuss it openly if they did. I too feel very sorry for my DH who is so excited about becoming a daddy at last, and his parents are being so awkward and detached. He also makes excuses for them, I just want to bang their heads together most of the time! I find it difficult not to be over-sensitive and read too much into their behaviour; I just desperately want our baby to be loved and accepted and I'm hoping things will be different when he actually arrives and they can meet him at last. Anyway honey I know exactly how you must be feeling and send lots of       .


----------



## ceci.bee

Carrie hun my FIL has also been weird about our baby being donor conceived - he said when we were still trying to use testicular sperm but with donor backup 'don't hoodwink me into loving a donor baby' after we explained that we may not tell them upfront immediately if the baby was donor or not.........................I think it is a generational thing and am sure your in laws will love the baby when they finally meet it - it will then not be a concept but a cute wriggly smiling grandchild  as my mum says babies just bring love with them, esp to new time grandparents!

happy new year to all and hope 2011 is wonderful for all the donor mums and mums to be plus all the donor babies!

lots of love
C


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

I am trying to keep up with the thread but the time has flown so quickly, I start back at work tomorrow and am dreading being away from little man but needs must and all    cannot believe he is 9 mnths old already, his favorite thing at the minute is climbing on everything so I cannot take my eyes off him - asked Santa for another pair in the back of my head   

Teresa - you are right to be angry with them but they are the ones that will miss out in the long run. 

Love to everyone xx


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your messages and making me feel like i'm not overreacting

mini -- DH won't say anything, he just says its the way they are   

ladybella -- yep you rae right they will miss out on so much, they have only seen her 5 times in 5 months so they are not exactly making an effort. hope work went well today and there wasn't to many tears (from you i mean)

carrie -- think our inlaws come from another planet. i really hope that when you have your precious baby they will be fine 


hi to everyone else    

teresa xx


----------



## carrie lou

Pinkcat - I know what you mean, my DH has two younger brothers although neither is in a serious relationship so I don't think there will be any more grandchildren on his side for quite a while. But it is something that worries me sometimes, would they feel differently about a grandchild that was genetically linked to them? We also do not mention the donor to DH's parents, although obviously they know we used a donor and when we first told them I was pregnant, we showed them his photo. MIL seemed interested at the time but FIL was distinctly uncomfortable even talking about it. But since then the issue of the donor has not been explicitly mentioned either by them or us ... but I'm pretty sure it's something they must think about.

Teresa - perhaps your in-laws come from the same planet as mine - totally     . I will be very surprised if they bother to visit our baby at all, he will probably be about 8 months old when they meet him for the first time! 

Ceci - what an awful thing for your FIL to say. I know our parents and in-laws come from a different generation but they must realise that IF is nobody's fault and is hard enough to deal with without your own family making cruel and hurtful remarks. Sometimes I just don't understand people. However, I hope you are right that their attitude will change after he's born. How are you feeling honey?   

Hello to everyone else   Sorry for having a bit of a moan, I've decided to get over it now and stop fretting about my in-laws   . Hope everyone is OK.   

AFM - not much to report, went back to work yesterday after 10 lovely days off over Christmas. Bump is getting bigger and baby is moving lots which is lovely to feel - I think he is going to be a strong little boy. DH can feel his kicks now too which is great because I think he was feeling a bit left out before.


----------



## chrispx

Well Hello everyone, Happy New year for 2011!

I hope you are all well, i haven't disappeared off the planet...  . What with xmas & new year been a busy busy...i'm on Mat leave now so i can hopefully catch up with you all. i feel i have lots of reading to do.

Just had a quick read on this page about inlaws Teresal your in laws need a   ....  . I was getting mad reading. As if everything we have all been through is not bad enough, you would think they would be supportive.

Pinkcat- My MIL has said she is just going to act as if it is DH so may say stuff about looks etc...as we have decided to not tell anyone until we have told little one. I just hope it's not too much & i can handle it.

Carrie- Congrats on finding out its a boy. Aww can't wait to see what we have.

AFM- Doing ok, Due in a week so i suppose could be anytime. Well i am terrified actually!


----------



## Ella*

Happy New year everyone! 

*Chrispx*- are you due this month? I'll go look on our list thingy 

Sorry to hear about the loopy or not nice in-laws. It's difficult isn't it... My MIL has been amazing as due to her own experiences makes her fully understand. However, it must be a bit hard for some grandparents to get their heads round I guess  .


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

chrispy - The donor thing doesn't come up anymore with friends or our parents. I bring it up sometimes, like when we thought his eyebrows were ginger      MIL is a very practical person and said one day, oh baby is taking after DH by moving bckwards along the floor, then she said, well obviously hes not taking after him but is doing what he did as a baby.    He couldn't be more loved within a family and is regarded as DHs with both familys. 

He looks like me (well my dad    ) so we can get away with questions about who he looks like!    

My mums family don't know yet and hopefully won't cos they wouldn't understand and DHs gran doesn't know as she really wouldn;t understand!


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

Having a mare at the moment, Finn is poorly with a flu virus seasonal not swine, how they tell the difference is beyond me. That linked with the 9month sleep regression phase we were having has made sleep something of an elusive thing. Thank god for mums is all I can say, mine is helping out as much as she can.  I have just started back at work too so it has been a killer to say the least....I now have sore throat, headache etc but only to be expected when you are running on empty.

Hope you all well - any ideas on how to tempt a poorly baby to eat and drink would be much appreciated....we are having a nightmare trying to get something into him. I know when I am ill I dont feel like eating but try to have soup and keep hydrated as I know I should but how the hell you can get a 9 month old baby to do the same is beyond me

Luv to you all
sorry no time for personals hopefully get back on soon
Kelly xxxxx


----------



## teresal

ladybella -- i have got a poorly baby too, Meredith has had D & V, vommiting has stopped now but the other end is still going and we have been pushing fluids with her, after seeing GP we have been using a syringe to drop fluids in her mouth to keep her hydrated and GP said best and quickest way is to give her flat coke with a syringe if she won't drink normally, not easy and is messy when she wants to spit it out (same with calpol), sticky stuff but its definately keeping her hydrated and as long as we can keep doing that its beter than ending up in hospital
anyway shes drinking normally now, think her throat was sore with being sick as well buut still giving her a bottle of coke now and then to keep her hydrated until the diarrhea has cleared up (before you all go crazy about the coke thing.... its has all that the body needs when you are getting dehydrated and is the same as dioralite, advised by GP and my friend thats a childrens staff nurse)
hope things get better soon, they are a worry when they won't eat or drink   

Teresa xx


----------



## LadyBella

Thank you so much for your responses - GP said that he has a mild throat infection possibly secondary to the flu that he has. Keeping fingers crossed that it doesnt go onto his chest and clears up soon. GP said that if he is still not refusing food tomorrow to take him back and they will give us some antibiotics.

Teresa - will have to try the flat coke with it being a different taste to milk and water Finn may just accept it. Fingers crossed. Hope Meredith gets well soon, Finn had gastroenteritis in October and it was horrid  I always feel so helpless and wish I could take the illness away but I suppose the more he gets the stronger his immune system will be - well I hope thats the case.

Luv
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all and Happy New Year!


Just bookmarking - crumps, there's a lot to catch up on. 


It's lovely to come back on and read back, hope I'm forgiven for being so AWOL!


Mx


----------



## chrispx

Arrrgh just typed & lost post! isn't that so annoying.

Ella- I'm due on monday    no signs yet. This is hardest part wondering when it is going to happen or will i have to be induced..etc.

Pinkcat- Thank you. Quick & trouble free sounds good..   im nervous.

Mini- Thats good donor thing doesn't come up now & you have good families. My parents & inlaws are very good and are all so excited for the new arrival. How nice he looks like your dad, i do wonder what baby will look like & what people will say as we haven't told anyone.

Ladybella- Hope Fin is feeling better. When they here they are such a worry too.

Teresal- Hope meredith is feeling better too. I've heard flat coke & lemonade work wonders.

Will let you know of any signs of baby.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

OMG chripsy creme, can't believe you are due on Mon!     

Yes it is the hardest part.............the wait! ...........   

Have you got anyone to text to let us all know! We will be like a load of mad aunties pacing the floor!


----------



## carrie lou

Evening ladies, hope you are all well   

Chrispx - can't wait to hear your news, as Mini says we will all be lurking waiting for an update! Hope it goes smoothly    


Just wanted to share something with you all ... my best friend came over for lunch today and confided in me she is 5 weeks pregnant (due in September). On the one hand I am really pleased for her and also happy for myself as I don't really have any other close friends with babies/small children so it will be nice to have a "real life" baby buddy. BUT I know they have only been trying for about 2 months and can't help feeling a bit envious that they conceived so easily whereas it was so very hard for us. I feel like a b***h even writing this, she was one of the few people I confided in when we were struggling with infertility issues and other major problems, and she was so wonderfully supportive, really the best friend I could have asked for. I just want to be happy for her now. Also we have our own precious little bump already so I needn't be jealous. Is it horrible of me to have these mixed feelings?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

No not at all!    its all about the control she has about being able to concieve so quickly    and naturally and we have to wait forever    and do tx. 
A girl at work conceived within the fist month, i felt sick when she told me   

I know when i hesr of soemone i know getting pg, i'll probably feel the same, even tho i don't want anymore    its still hard. Anyway, think how much you've waited for your little bundle and how special he/she will be


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I don't think those feelings go away.
I would never wish infertility on anyone, but some people have it so easy. My colleague got married 18 months ago - he is 30. His wife is 1 week ahead of me!
Despite my advice to anyone not to leave it too long to try as you never know what will happen and how long it will take (we started trying when I was 29. I am now 39) it is still infuriating when it seems so easy for them.

It is very early days for your friend. Lets hope she is in the lucky 75%.


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

Finn is on the mend after antibiotics, calpol and calprofen. It has been a hellish 2 wks but looks like things are turning a corner. Is just so scary how quickly they go down hill.

Carrielou - I dont think those feelings ever go away either. I felt so guilty for feeling jealous when my best friend told me she was pregnant with her second child - Lyla who is now 8 wks old. I feel so lucky to have Finlay and so upset and that I cannot give him a sibling without going through the IVF procedure again, as I always wanted 2 children as I am an only child and always wanted a brother or sister. I have never mentioned this to anyone as I feel that DH will feel horrible about it and that my family and friends would think I am ungrateful for what I have got. But unless you have to go through what we have I dont think you can truely understand.

Best be off as nipped on at work and got a meeting to go to 

see you all later 
Luv
Kelly xxx


----------



## ceci.bee

Carrie-Lou - I also dont think those feelings ever go away either    . I still get upset when friends get pregnant easily, or complain about contraception or seem to pop out babies on a schedule with their work/life plans. My main consolation feeling is that those women, although I am sure they are good mums, do not really truely appreciate the wonder that is pregnancy and having children having not had to work so hard at it - I am grateful every day that we are finally pregnant and on our way to our dream, I smile every time the baby kicks and happily put up with all the pregnancy symptoms as we have worked so hard for this baby and this family and will love it so much, and I can't believe that someone who gets pregnant easily ever feels this with such intensity. I also think with using a donor you have to think so hard about what it actually means to be a parent, and all the extra donor issues that will come up over time.

You will create a loving wonderful family as will we all, and I think our children are some of the luckiest out there with the love and support they will receive  

Ladybella  - are you thinking about planning for #2? I am not a single child but have always wanted to have more than one baby but also pale at the thought of more tx stress, risk of failure and expense.....good luck whatever you decide!

Theresal I am pleased you are coming out of the other side of the viruses. I am now at home with my parents, and my mum is sick upstairs with flu! I am getting her things but staying my distance with the alcohol gel - not what I was expecting!!

lots of love to all
C


----------



## LadyBella

Hiya C - I have always wanted 2 but was told by the consultant would have to leave it 3 yrs at the min before I even consider getting pregnant again. I have started thinking about it more because of the fact that we have to use donor and have not had any of our donors sperm frozen or anything for future use. Not sure how I would feel if we decided to try tx again for a sibling only to find that the donor we used has no sperm available - that may even be the case now with the shortage. 

Has anyone had the same donor sperm frozen or used different I know I really should have thought about this before but was just concentrating on tx working then the pregnancy and for the last 9 months our beautiful son.

Also, I have been thinking about applying for info on the donor and any siblings concieved in prep for when we start to introduce the subject. Problem is how do I speak to DH about this? I dont want him to feel like I am shoving it in his face....any advice welcome.

Luv Kelly
xxxx


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks ladies you have made me feel a lot better    Ceci you are so right about us appreciating our precious little bundles more. It took us almost exactly 2 years to conceive this little munchkin, I know lots of ladies on here took much longer, but compared to my friend who took 2 months to conceive - we really REALLY know how precious a baby is! I want to enjoy every minute of being pregnant because it's so very special.

Anyway having slept on it I've decided it's really a lovely thing to happen. We have been best friends since we were 14 and now we are going to share this special time together and our babies will grow up together! So I'm going to try to focus on the positive aspect.


LadyBella - we have another 3 units frozen from the same donor, hopefully enough for a sibling as we really would love to have another child in the future ... I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## juju81

Ladybella, we have one frozen but now can't use it. Don't ask, major cock up.

I don't think u can get any info on siblings until baby is 16 and 18 on donor and baby has to apply. I think!!!!


----------



## *ALF*

Just to clarify on the donor/sibling info.

You can find out non-identifiable info about your donor now (height, eye colour etc) and you can also find out how many other pregnancies were created ie of the allowed ten.  Our clinic told us this but you can also apply to the HFEA - there is a link, I'll try and find it. Keep meaning to get it from the HFEA for J instead of the scribbled bits of paper we have at th moment.


----------



## *ALF*

Here's the link

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/111.html

seems you can actually find out the gender and year of birth of donor-siblings....

HTH

/links


----------



## ceci.bee

We had to buy enough vials for our entire future family in one go as we were an unusal situation where we had to apply to the HFEA to buy our donor from the US and had a time limit of 3 months to buy and import the vials. The process of the application was painful so we bought enough we hope  - we have 7 vials left as using the same donor was important to us. With regard to teh sibiling issue I was going to leave that to beanie when he/she is old enough to decide if she/he wants to look into it or not..........Thanks Alf for posting the link

am torturing myself watching one born every minute - when the woman said we started trying on the 1st of Jan and was pregnant by the 6th of Jan - she doesn't know she is born   but the babies are cute and now I know it will be me soon............

lots of love to all
C


----------



## LadyBella

Thank you everyone for your responses. We were never asked about paying to put some or our donors sperm aside so may contact Care to find out costs etc. 
Thanks for the link ALF we will look into it and decide whether or not to get the information, we never got the info on paper it was given over the phone when we had 2 donor matchs to choose from. I have saved all other information from Care, tx etc and am creating a scrap book of information for DS when he is older and would like to include the info on the donor. I will leave siblings to him if he wants to look into that the only reason I was asking is to see if the donor has reached limit but I maybe able to find that information from Care.

Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## Ella*

Hi everyone 

Any news *Chrispx*??  LOL *Mini* @ 'mad aunties'

*Ladybella *- re only child. It is almost 100% likely that our LO will be an only child. I am not an only child though as a child I wished I was one sometimes . I have a friend who was a happy only child but would like to know the elements that made you want a bro/sis so much?


----------



## juju81

Noah will be an only child. We can't get any info on him now or any siblings. A certain clinic f*ucked up. Check my message in the ask a lawyer bit


----------



## LadyBella

Will do JuJu as you have been left without the option. I have contacted the clinic to find out more information.

Ella - I was really happy as an only child up until the point where my mum and dad went through a rough time in their relationship. I can see that they wanted to protect me from the hardtime they were going through but it left me feeling isolated, as within my family I am the youngest and there is 10yrs and upwards difference between me and most cousins so I kinda felt out of the family loop.
I suppose I dont want Finn to ever feel that lonelyness if you know what I mean?

xxxxx


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All, 

Just wanting some advice on Car Seats - dh wants to move Finlay into a forward facing seat but all the advice on the internet says to keep him rearfacing for as long as possible. Am sooooo confused on what to do and most car seats are forward facing from 9kg which is what he weighs.

Please help me 

hope you all well xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

its usually when their head is reaching over the top of the seat to change it,


----------



## teresal

Juju -- thats disgusting, hope you are going to take it further and i bet the donor isn't too pleased either knowing that he has been used under the impression that he is unidentifiable    

re: car seats, i thought they had to be over 9kg or 9months, meredith is starting to look to big for her seat but i'm not thinking about changing her yet

pc -- thanks for the links will have a look at them    

hi everyone else, hope you are all ok    

xx


----------



## Ella*

*Ladybella*- thanks for that, yes I think I understand

*Ladybella- Mini- Pinkcat* - Thankyou!!! I hadn't been alerted to any of that & was about to purchase next car seat- she is nearly 9.5kg at 6 months today  & her car seat is v snug now. I had however wanted to hold off for as long as poss as so young but now you have alerted me to all of that - well - I am now researching the rear facers. Incidentally Maxi Cosi along with the Mobi have a new for 2011 seat- Opal that goes both ways (& cheaper than Mobi). Still a fortune!!! Anyway, need to find out, but it seems if you wish, you can keep it rear facing & not turn it at 9kg but need to check.


----------



## Pootle77

I know I hardly ever post but thought I'd add my bit on car seats!!!

My friend who has a huge baby, 100th centile for length and weight went to get the next stage car seat when he was about 7 months and his feet were hanging off the end.  They were told he shouldn't be in the next stage seat until he could seat unaided for 20 minutes, so they had to wait.

Not sure that that will have helped, have probably just put the cat among the pigeons


----------



## LadyBella

Hi All,

Thank you for your responses, we are still ummming and ahhhing over what to get. Defo need new one as Finns head just peeks above current carseat and he meets the 9kg min weight required for the stage 1 group.

Some links have been given to me for rear facing car seats that go upto 25kg rear facing then you can turn them to forward facing.

A list of retailers - http://rearfacing.co.uk/buyersguide.php. Personally I've been looking at http://www.securatot.co.uk/ and http://incarsafetycentre.co.uk/catalog/index.php/cPath/30

dh still not convinced as he seems to think that if rearward were that dangerous then they would not sell them and all would be rear facing not forward facing. Honestly sometimes I think he just likes to disagree with me for the sake of it.

see you all soon

Kelly 
xx


----------



## Ju2006

just wanted to say on the car seat front that we move dd1 into the nxt stage one at 6mths and will do the same with dd2 (we will use the same seat we used for dd1, it's currently in the loft).  She is 6mths on the 7th and already 9.75kgs (21lb+).  Like you have all been saying if the front facing ones were not safe then they would not be selling them.  The way my rear facing one straps in, to me, doesn't seem as safe as my forward facing one !


----------



## LadyBella

We decided to get the maxi cosi axiss after much discussion and testing nearly all the ones in mothercare. The reason that swung it for me to go forward facing was that we dont have head rests in the back of the car so I cant see Finn. When we tested the fornt facing one I could see him and he was giggling at me. Plus it is really easy to use even if a tad expensive...luckily we had a money off voucher and it was in the sale so saved about £50.

Have also been in touch with Care and there is no more DS left so would have to use a different donor with similar characteristics if we wanted a sibling. Think we will enjoy Finn and cross that bridge in the future should we decide to try for a sibling. 

Things are not too bad at work still settling back into the routine and getting used to being a working mum. Atmosphere not brill here as jobs are constantly at risk with funding cuts to education so it is pretty much a week by week job at the mo as you never know whats going to happen.

Thanks to everyone for the input on car seats. Hope you all well.
Luv
Kelly
xxxx


----------



## chrispx

Hello everyone..... Just to announce baby chrispx was born last Friday, a little girl, weighing 5lb 10oz. Mummy & baby doing well. x


----------



## ceci.bee

YAY Chris that is wonderful news congratulations!    
lots of love
C


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## carrie lou

Yay Chrispx!     Wonderful news!!!


----------



## *ALF*

Crispx 
      ​ HUGE CONGRATULATIONS​ ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL​ OF YOUR BABY DAUGHTER​       ​ ​ ​ ​ Just a couple of thoughts on the car seat issue. We changed Jess into a forward facing seat at 7months when her head reached to top of her first seat and she weighed just over 9kg. By this time she hated facing backwards as she couldn't see - she was sooooo much happier once she was forward facing and could see more - the thought of her being really grumpy facing backwards for much longer........ Also, although I haven't seen any rear facing seats for larger children, I would worry about how their legs fit in and how comfortable it would be for them?

Love to all​xxx​


----------



## teresal

CONGRATULATIONS Chris, wonderful news


----------



## spooks

congrats chrispx hope you are all doing well    

hello and love to everyone 

we've got the mamas and papas pallas which has a safety cushion and no harness - looks a bit odd and I was apprehensive at first but baby spooks loves it, although when she was smaller it did seem to swamp her. quite pricey but lasts til they're 11.

hope everyone is doing well.

hazel - hope you feel less anxious now the weeks are progressing and you've got further along in your pregnancy   

juju-  it's horrible when choices are taken out of your hands  

alf - how you doing? 

hope *all* the mums to be, bumps, babies, toddlers and mummies are well 

love spooks


----------



## LadyBella

Chrispx - Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl    xxxxxx

We tried Finn in the car seat yesterday and he loved it    was sooo much better now can see him and he can see where he is going. 

Best be off will be back for a catch up 
see you soon 
luv 
Kelly 
xxx


----------



## juju81

Congrats chrispx xxxx

Spooks what a bizarre looking car seat  

Were going for the maxi cosi axiss, it swivels so will hopefully help my back. He doesn't weigh enoughbut I can face car journeys anymore with him in a rear facing one!!!!


----------



## *ALF*

Juju - we went for that one and the swivel action is great and does help the back. However, it only took Jess a year to grow out of it    She is above average height wise but I couldn't believe she grew out of it soooo quickly - don't know whether it's smaller than most seats but we had to change it cos the top of her head reached the top of the seat and there was no room in the straps. We now have a Recaro Young Sport which should take her to 11 or the upper height which will probably come first.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

spooks - willl it fit on a maxi cosi thingy?


----------



## spooks

you don't have a base with it    I was very worried about not using the isofix anymore but Dh looked into it all and decided that it was a good one and has a very good safety spec. 
Must admit I was terrified by it at first as it just uses the ordinary seat belt across the safety cushion but  i like it now and baby spooks loved it from the start.


----------



## juju81

It looks really cumbersome (sp) would they not be able to twist themselves and get out of it?


----------



## pippilongstockings

So sorry I'm awol at the moment, we're having fun and games with Z's sleep.  I'm exhausted    I've sent L and DH away this weekend to try and get him sleeping better so the last 2 nights have been HORRENDOUS but we seem to be getting there.  Anyone else used the No Cry Sleep Solution with good results?? Anyway, apologies for not being around much   

CONGRATULATIONS TO CHRISPX               Hope you are getting on ok and enjoying your daughter!

P x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

whats that pippi? are you still using the dummy?


----------



## spooks

don't think so juju (but I'll let you know if it happens  ) it looks like it really shouldn't work but it somehow does

sorr pippi -can't help - have you looked on the sleep thread? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=81.0


----------



## pippilongstockings

ooh thanks spooks, didn't realise there was a sleep thread   

mini - the dummy is gone..... He's not happy about it    Night #7 of no dummy and we had no crying at bedtime hooray! He settled himself with no problems tonight. Just need to help him to stop waking up twice in the night and stop him waking up for the day at 4am!

Sorry for the me, me, me posts at the moment - I bore myself I really do! I'll be back to normal as soon as his majesty lets me have some beauty sleep


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pipps - well done!!    DS was exactly the same. We had to do pick up put down with 10mins of crying. Once he masterd that an lesrrnt how to settle himself he stopped waking at 2am, 3am and 4am    He used to wake at 4am, have  a grumble then go to sleep himself but now he doesn't wake at all.    

What are his sleeps like in the day? Is he having too much or too little? 

I looked at the no cry thing, and it looks a bit odd to me!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

PG ladies - I'm selling some baby things. If anyone is interested PM me, I've put them in the flea market.

Also i have lots of sleeping bags 0-6mths 1tog for the summer and 2.5 for the winter. All in perfect condition!

I've got a BRAND NEW lascal carrier

Tiny love play gym

M&P rocker chair

I might also have a bumbo with tray but just waiting to see if a friend wants it first

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=474.0


----------



## spooks

there's a thread for* everything* on here  
the parenting section has it all

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=75.0


----------



## pippilongstockings

2 nights of sleeping through.........


----------



## ceci.bee

YAY Pippi that is amazing congratulations and bet you feel better and more human now!


----------



## northernmonkey

hi ladies,

just a quickie, I'm supposed to be checking the bank account....

Pippi - how did you get Zachary to sleep through?  I'm still having some probs - she did sleep through last night but most nights wakes once or twice.  I'm not sure whether it's teething (however, I wonder whether that's just an excuse that I use...) or if she just isn't as good a sleeper as her big sis, or whether she just wants a cuddle during the night.  She is fine at settling herself during the day and when she first goes to bed in the evening so it is just in the middle of the night.  We did resort to controlled crying to get dd1 to sleep through at 8 months and I didn't find it too traumatic, but I just can't do it this time - the baby seems to sound so much more distressed than her sister ever did and I just find it impossible to ignore...

Hi to everyone else, I really must go and check out my cash situation - or lack of...

NM
x


----------



## northernmonkey

Forgot -

Chrispx-

        

Congratulations, what great news.  hope everything is going well.  

nm
x


----------



## teresal

Hi Ladies

sorry been AWOL have been feeling crap, have really bad sinus problems and face feels like it is going to burst, even my eyes are dodgy on the computer, anyway i'll stop moaning 

Pippi -- well done to you and Zachary on the sleep situation, bet feel so much better in yourself, i think you can cope with anything through the day as long as you get sleep, hope he carries on and we get the old Pippi back with her wise words and wisdom (have missed you)  

Mini -- you selling stuff, what about #2      

NM -- i can't listen to meredith crying either, have tried when she does wake up but i give in (or DH does). when are you up this way anyway  

chris -- hope all is going well with you and baby  

don't know if this link will work (haven't done it before), we popped into see the clinic when we where in Glasgow last week and heres a photo of meredith with our consultant, he was meant to be in theatre but heard we where there so popped to see us, meredith went to him no probs (better than she went to the inlaws  after that which i won't even start on) 
http://i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i445/teresameredithlacey/MeredithMarco.jpg

sorry have been away for a while but one more bit of info, my little cousin came to see us yesterday and told us that she has polycystic ovaries, shes only 19 and honestly doesn't understand what that means in the future, didn't want to get heavy with her about it so never really went on about it but have told her that i am here if she needs to talk about it. shes only in her second year at uni and has her whole life ahead of her but at the same time i wanted to say to her that time will slip by so quickly and when she wants to have a baby it might not be that easy. she's to busy partying at the moment (as students do) to think about it, feel so sorry for her if she has to go through what we have all went through, have cried buckets thinking about it  

hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok   
XX

/links


----------



## pippilongstockings

Just a quickie cos I'm posting from phone!

Nm - we ditched the dummy and roughly did the no cry sleep solution. I'm too soft to do CC, I just can't listen to him cry :0(

This post has taken me AGES so will come back when I can type faster!!

Love to u all xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

NM - We did 'pick up put down' with 10mins of crying. It worked, and you do get used to the 10mins of crying as you know its only 10mins. I had to leave him the other night, he cried for 4mins then slept.    

Tezza - NO WAY!!   
Your cousin may not have problems getting pg hun. PCOS doesn't have to be so bad.


----------



## northernmonkey

Teresa - what a lovely pic, she is so cute!  I'm not sure when I will be up next-I'm waiting for dh to get some time off work because I hate doing the drive on my own.  I considered coming up on the train then thought about how much paraphanalia I would have to cart on and off three trains aswell as two kiddies and decided perhaps not... Will definitely give you a shout when I am there though.  Hope you're feeling better soon - sinusitus is horrible.

Mini - do you pick them up until they stop crying then leave them for 10 mins??  How many 10 min cycles did you go through on the worst wake up


----------



## pippilongstockings

NM - The No Cry Sleep Solution is a gentle version of PUPD (without the crying obviously!).  It takes longer to work but so far so good here.  Z woke up at 10 last night for 15 minutes and I thought 'here we go, back to the bad old days' but then he went back to sleep til 6!!  I know to some people that's not a good night but for us it's a miracle    Strangely though, I feel as knackered or maybe even more knackered than when he wasn't sleeping   

Anyway, we're late for music so I'd better go!  Back later to catch up properly xx


----------



## juju81

Pippi, Noah generally gies 6/7-6.30 so it normal for him!

I do neither but if ge cry i just go and pat his back and leave him. By picking him up he just gets more wound up so I dong bother!!!

It's obviously working for you tho hun. Are you still feeding him?


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

NM - I;ve just had to do it now cos we are at my parents for a few days and hes realised its not his bed   

When they cry pick up and pat back and shush them until they stop crying. as soon as they stop put them down, if they cry again stroke head and shush. pick up again do it all over again. DO this for 20mins.    

Then if still crying leave for 10mins.    If still crying go back and do it again for another 20mins. (you can do it for 10mins cycle i since learnt but it will take longer to settle i would think?) 

If they are quiet but not going to sleep stroke head for 10mins and tell them they need to go to sleep and leave. Leave for 5mins, go back if stil awake and stroke head for 5mins and leave. 

Sounds complicated but its easy once you get into it. its not often i have to do it now. If he wakes at night i leave him for 10mins then go in. Got a feeling its gonna be a tough night   

Pippi - with the no cry thing do you pick them up as soon as they cry? DOesn't this make them think i can cry and then i'll be picked up? Explain please oh-no-cry-meister!


----------



## pippilongstockings

Not sure why it works to be honest!  There are some fluffy explanations in the book about why it works but I'm not convinced they are true.  

There are different techniques but yes if they are upset and crying (not just grizzling) then you pick them up and calm them down.  

When you first start out, you hold them and rock or whatever til they are nearly asleep then transfer to bed when sleepy but still awake and pat/shush or talk to them til they fall asleep, picking up if they get upset.  Gradually though you get to the stage that you can put them down wide awake and either pat/shush them to sleep,have a hand on their chest, sit next to them while they go to sleep or finally leave the room while they go to sleep.  We've been doing it for 10 days now and have gone from screaming as soon as he's put down (first few days without dummy!) to being able to put him down after his milk and stand near the door while he drifts off.  It only takes about 3 minutes now and he doesn't cry at all.

juju - yep, still feeding him but not at night now.  He's not that fussed about milk really, prefers the solid stuff    Glad its not just me up at silly-o'clock then! I'm used to it now though, I can't remember the last proper lie-in I had.  Probably about 3 1/4 years ago!

teresa - finally managed to look at your picture, Meredith is GORGEOUS!!  You must be so proud   

Argh, I've just put together an Ikea bookcase and my hands are so sore. Stoopid Ikea, I hate the stoopid place.  I got so lost in there earlier.  AND I had to put the really heavy box in the car by myself because there wasn't anyone around to help.  Grrrr, horrible.  At least the toys are tidied away now, it was worth it!

P x


----------



## juju81

It sounds confusing! I think if I'm honest I tend to to cc! Can't remember the last time I did it tho as he goes straight down. Sometimes you hear him talking but then he just goes off!

Pippi, last week we had a 430 wake up   thankfully that was one night only but he has got up at 530 quite often!  My mum or nicks mum has him often so we do get a lie in I would say at least once a month and at winds we take it in turns to get up with him!

You gone on ur own mini moo? They still moving?


----------



## juju81

*wknds


----------



## pippilongstockings

It does sound more complicated than CC but actually there's a very natural flow to what you do. Doesn't look like N needs sleep training though, you've got it sorted you lucky thing. I think it helps when they're used to sleeping in different places - Luke could sleep anywhere at this age, we even took him camping at 5 months! No chance of that yet with Z!

X


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

ahhh i see pip, its more or less like PUPD. Except we do 10mins of cry down and not to rock, stroke head instead! . Lucas goes to sleep on his own now. (except last night    ) but he slept through, HE slept through, i didn't !    

It ony took a couple of nights for lucas to get it after doing PUPD. Once they  learn how to settle then thats more or less it. 

Ju - Yeah still moving. Yep me and the lord on our own!


----------



## pippilongstockings

yep, very much like PUPD.  Needed to be quieter though so we didn't wake Luke up - he gets so grouchy if he doesn't get a good nights sleep, just like his mummy   

Teething last night so he was up for an hour at 1 grrrrr. He's being a frigging pain this morning too, I've never known a baby to whinge so much!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥




----------



## Ella*

*Congrats Chrispx!!!*   Come tell us all about it - how lovely 

Ooh, will look at these sleep methods. She goes off quite well but still wakes in the night for a feed tut tut lol. Will be moving her now she is over her cold to her nursery  . Might wait til friends have visited first mid month, not sure.

Lovely pic *Teresal*! Grown so much!


----------



## juju81

Blimey Ella, Noah was so noisy he was turfed out to his own room at 3wks!!!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Ju - DS was 3 wks too!


----------



## juju81

Ha! Bliss gettting my room back!

Pinkcat, I sold my jumperoo and felt like crying


----------



## Ella*

I had waited partly for her to go through the night- it hasn't happened    Now she is too big for her crib the time has come! She may sleep through with more room anyway!! Argh - just got to take the step!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

DO IT!


----------



## margesimpson

Hi all,


Massive CONGRATULATIONS!!! to Chrispx - Welcome to the world baby Chrispx!


Teresa - oh, Meredith is sooo gorgeous and looks very relaxed in his arms - is she normally as good with 'strangers' - perhaps it's just the inlaws? Hope you're feeling better!


Pippi - poor thing! Sleep deprivation is not good and crying is so well designed, its incredibly difficult to listen to - hope it's going well now. You know it'll be worth it in the end! Don't know how you feel about musical things etc, and hope you don't mind me mentioning it, but just in case you haven't come across this - but we use a Sleep sheep to sooth him to bed - mostly on the rain setting now, which isn't so different from all the background noise around and it seems to help DS get himself off to sleep. I've NO idea how to get him off to sleep again though if he decides he wants fed - I love my sleep so much I could end up feeding him for far longer than I'd intended!


Juju - we've just got a Jumperoo - or "The amazing Jumperoo" which DS just LOVES! Do they grow out of it that fast?! [email protected]£m! I've thought about you a lot about that legal question - we don't really know where we stand with ours as I've been too frightened to check! 


Ella - we moved DS through at exactly 6mths - I felt sick the first night - but it passes amazingly quickly and it's lovely to go to bed together and be able to chat or...whatever again! I think it helped with sleeping through as well as I don't wake up if he's just chatting.


Pinkcat - it's so insulting isn't it? DS gagged like I was poisoning him with my lovingly prepared fruit puree but gobbled down the jars like they were going out of fashion! Humpf!


Mini - are you moving house? I hope you're getting lots of help?


Hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying your lovely bumps/bundles of joy,
As for us - we're really well - but I'm still soooo broody! 
Mx


----------



## HellyS

Hi all

Sorry Ive not been around much lately, been trying to get away from all things IF related and I think Im slowly getting there.  After a lot of soul searching (and quite a few tears) we have decided not to try again and to just enjoy our little princess.

Congratulations Chrispx - Enjoy every second as they grow sooooo quickly!!!

Will have a proper read back soon but have just had a quick scan through and would just like to add that Emily is STILL not sleeping through.  She goes to bed fine, asleep within 5 minutes but is up from 12 on and off for the rest of the night - will keep reading hopeful for tips!!  My thoughts are with all of you fellow non sleepers


----------



## margesimpson

Juju - I'm really sorry, but I'd only picked up part of your legal issue and it's only reading back through more posts, that I've got more of the picture. I'm so sorry - that's really horrible - no wonder you feel sick! I don't know what to suggest or say. Have you had any legal advice?


Helly - that must be a really hard decision - I'm so sorry the last treatment didn't work. I hope Emily's sleeping gets a bit better soon.


Mx


----------



## Ju2006

Helly


----------



## spooks

helly    it's so hard, 
me and Dh are having the same conversation - we're just getting back to normal after the m/c and now we're talking about going for tx again but we both feel we can't face any more heartache or disappointment and when we weren't having tx we felt like a normal happy family. Now it fees like we've got the prospect of tx hanging over us again and our lives are on hold -we can't book a holiday incase we're having tx, can't have new furniture incase we need the money    we are asking each other whether we really should try again.

I hope your decision rests easier with you soon    and you can find all the positives to being a lovely family of 3. 

sorry can't help with your sleep problem - baby spooks sleeps 12 hours a night   
and yes we do know how lucky we are   

juju   I read your post too, what a terrible situation.    hope you can get the answers
and explanation you deserve. 


Ella I was really nervous about baby spooks going in  her own room - she just took it all in her stride and wasn't at all bothered - i'm now contemplating changing her cot to the bed mode      and getting in a right pickle about it. 

  
   love to everyone - sorry no more personals tonight I need to go and eat some chocolate


----------



## pippilongstockings

helly    What a tough and very brave decision.   

Spooks, I can completely relate to your and your DH's feelings.  It's tough putting everything on hold with no guarantee that it'll work out.  We went into ttc#2 very confidently, sure that it would happen very quickly and easily.  It was a blow when it took longer than we had planned, not to mention the pressure of finding the extra £1000's for the tx. I hope that if you do decide to try again that it will be a quick and easy journey    And yes, I am very very jealous about your good sleeper!  My 3 year old sleeps brilliantly but the little one is a monster.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Helly -    We are just going to enjoy our prince too!


----------



## Ella*

*Helly*  
*Spooks *too  
Good to hear from you *Marge*
*Chrispx*- newborns are in short supply on this thread- can't wait to hear about it all when you find 5 mins 

Well ladies, we did it, DD moved into her own room last night. She was not impressed at first but as she went back down after night feed pretty easily I think secretly she likes the space. She did hold onto her little mouse which actually made me sadder, the fact she felt she needed to hold something  The empty crib is the hardest part!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

.....but you have a full cot!    Ahhh, lucas holds his blanket too! He holds it all night


----------



## kdb

Hi girls - £40 to participate in an HFEA focus group...

 *Donating sperm and eggs: have your say - patient focus group*

On 17 January 2011 the UK's fertility regulator - the HFEA - launched its 3 month public consultation: *'Donating sperm and eggs: have your say'* on the practice and ethics of sperm and egg donation.

_The HFEA is arranging a focus group in London, on either *Wednesday 23 March* or *Wednesday 30 March*, to gather views from patients on compensation for donation,_ the number of families which a donor can create and donation between family members.

The group will consist of seven to ten people who are undergoing or have experienced fertility treatment using donated sperm, eggs or embryos. The discussion will last for no more than 2 hours.

Standard class public transport will be paid and participants will receive *£40 as a thank you* for their time.

If you are interested in taking part in the group please email the HFEA on [email protected] providing details of: 
· Your name and contact details; 
· An indication of how you are affected by, or interested in, donation * (we would like to talk to people who are undergoing or have experienced fertility treatment using donated sperm, eggs or embryos);* and 
· Your availability on either *23 March* or *30 March* (or both) and whether a daytime or evening meeting would be most convenient. 

Please note: due to a limited number of spaces not everyone who replies will be selected. We are however very grateful for your interest; it is very important for us to hear your views and experiences on these important issues.

If you want to get more information before you decide to take part, please email the HFEA on [email protected], or call 020 7291 8235.


----------



## juju81

Nelly,  noahs our only one too, can't face putting my life on hold, did it for 8yrs ~ can't havemore now even if we did want some


----------



## carrie lou

Helly      Must be a really tough decision. I hope you get some comfort from having Emily.


----------



## eli..g

Helly.... hope you will somehow find a way to be at peace with your decision x


----------



## Lindz

Hiya everyone,
Sorry for the slightly delayed announcement but wanted to let you know that after induction was delayed twice, two days of labour, lots of stress and drama and an emergency c-section our twins were born safe and sound on new years eve weighing 6lbs and 5.5lbs and we all came home two days later.

Obviously we absolutely love them to bits but i totally under estimated how hard the first few weeks would be. I think this is about the first time they've both been asleep for more than an hour at the same time! They've just started smiling though and that makes me forgive them both for not letting Mummy have more than 2 hours sleep a night.

Hopefully now things have started to get a bit more settled i'll have more time to catch up here and to pick up sleeping tips! No time for personals i'm afraid but Juju    read your ask a lawyer post and was really sorry to hear what happened and agree with everyone else that you shouldn't let it go, totally outragious.

xxx


----------



## Ella*

*Lindz*- Congrats!
wow, I bet twins are pretty hard work! I found first few weeks with 1 hard enough 

*Juju-* I missed the message re the lawyer etc, was that the sperm fiasco? Go get them!!! 

*Mini*- yes,  , good one, I have a full cot


----------



## ceci.bee

YAY Lindz congratulations on the arrival of your twins!! that is wonderful news and I don't doubt for a second that you are a wonderful, if knackered mum        what are their names??


----------



## pippilongstockings

Wow congrats Lindz - I've been thinking about you! It must be so hard having 2. I always fancied having twins til I had my 1st!!


----------



## juju81

Oh lindz, I wrote a post the other day mentioning u but I obviously didn't post it. A lovely little girl and boy, just lovely, congratulations lovey xxxx

Yeah I've cancelled my appoint with frances the top nurse twice, its just not been convenient, nicks selff employed and we need his money at the mo but spoke to them today and we can have a sat appoint in a couple of wks!

x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Congrats lindz   

Gosh, twins, bet you are run ragged    in a nice way of course!


----------



## carrie lou

Lindz, congratulations on the safe arrival of your twins!        I bet it's hard work but you must be so so happy. Enjoy it honey.


----------



## margesimpson

Lindz - 



HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON THE ARRIVAL OF YOUR TWINS!!!
  
  
  


The first few weeks must be mad I'm sure, but how great will it be when they can hang out with each other!


Mx


----------



## teresal

Lindz -- congratulations on the safe arrival of your precious twins, it will get easier    

marge -- glad things are going good with you, the jumperoo is the best thing in the world. meredith isn't usually that keen on strangers but for some reason she liked marco    shes still not that into the in laws but then again they have only seen her 7 times in 6 months so what do they expect (will stop now before i start to rant)    

helly & spooks -- huge     honey, its definately not easy. meredith will be our only one (would have another tomorrow if i could though) and i find it hard to accept that she is our only baby (i am very blessed to have her and love her to bits), i get a pang of jealousy when i hear of others being pg or just had a baby but i am sure that over time that feeling will go when i totally accept that i will never have another    

ella -- well done on moving LO into her own cot, its a bit daunting at first i know    

pippi -- hows Z sleeping now    

hi to everyone else, sorry have run out of time, meredith wants some attention so better go before she creates a riot   

xx


----------



## teresal

ohh DH just had me in tears, had a special request put on the radio (songs that mean something to you) and he had told them all about the IVF (which he isn't good at doing really) and that when we went for ET Michael Bauble (haven't met you yet) was playing on the radio and i played it all thro pg so means so much to us and when i play it now still have a tear and meredith loves it too. the words are just so IVF, the radio presenter said that he will always think of that now when he hears it      bloody soppy i know, but hey that doesn't happen often with DH

just had to share my tears with you, off to finish making dinner

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Awwww


----------



## HellyS

awww how lovely


----------



## margesimpson

Teresa - That's was so cool of DH. I really wish I'd heard that on the radio! Homer does make a mean cup of tea, but i think that's his limit!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Teza - Just herd that song


----------



## LadyBella

Congratulations on your twins Lindz xxx


----------



## teresal

aww mini did that make you cry   

marge -- am just wondering what he's after or done    (am very suspisious   )


----------



## spooks

lindz     double congrats! a 2 day labour sounds .......   intense but worth it all I'm sure. 
 



thanks everyone for the hugs but I feel a bit of a fraud now    - me and dh have had a long chat and have decided we'll try tx again and see how we handle it - we thought about when to go again and  we were going to wait til the summer but now I''ve got next month in my head     not sure if this is being too impulsive or whether I'm really ready for it    but there's only one way to find out. 
I am thankful we have the choice to try again and I feel deeply for those that have had the choice taken away     this whole tx thing is so unfair. 

helly    I'm sorry,  I feel like I hijacked your post and turned it all to me    I do realise that definitely deciding on no more tx and just thinking about it are two very different things.   hope you are doing okay   


on  a lighter note  -- ooooh teresa what a softie!!!! you'll have to get him a very nice valentines day present now 

love to all, spooks


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

good for you spooks!


----------



## spooks

caan i just ask - how long did you wait after your m/c to have another tx


----------



## Ju2006

spooks -


----------



## juju81

Spooks, I had to have to proper periods, went again on my 3rd ~ I think   m/c April had tx again June? Hmm that's 2 months!!


----------



## margesimpson

Spooks - fingers crossed for you this time!


Teresa - how did you get that fantastic photo of M? Did you do it with real bricks or did a professional take it and photoshop it?


On the subject of trying again....does anyone know if your periods have to return before you can cycle? I'm just thinking ahead, but no sign of my cycles returning so far.....


Mx


----------



## carrie lou

Good luck Spooks!!!


----------



## Ju2006

just wanted to send you girls this link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256264.new#new


----------



## teresal

marge -- it was pixifoto that took the pics but you could do it yourself, we got some bricks from early learning and done one ourself but she wouldn't leave the bricks alone    so wasn't very good. did you get your free vouchers for pixifoto when you had DS, you get a free photo every 6 months till they are 2years old, we also got a voucher from a local photographer so not going to use pixifoto again (cost to much cos i can't leave any photos behind), think i must have had you cycle as well as my own, cos i bled for the first 4 months after having meredith    and finally went and got the depo injection to help stop it    how ironic is that, having to take contraception when we don't need it for the reason it was made 

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

marge - are you BFing still? Mine came back after 3 months of having baby.


----------



## margesimpson

Mini - yup, still BFing. I've been told that I'll need to stop breast feeding entirely for at least 3mths before treatment, but I was hoping my cycles might get back to normal before I stop. I'm reluctant to stop BFing and then have to wait months and months before my cycles start again, especially as my cycles weren't that great before! We may never be blessed with another BFP and feel like I want to prolong everything I can with DS.


Teresa - poor you - no wonder you took the injection. I can't help thinking how ironic it is that I'm now longing for my period to come after years of not wanting it to arrive! Are you ever in the Edinburgh area - I'd love to meet you in person and meet the gorgeous M of course! I'd been happy to drive Southwards and meet you somewhere in between, if you're up for it. Totally understand though, if you quite like the anonymity of the forum.  


Hope everyone else is well,
Mx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

until you stop bfing then you wont have an af, well a regular one anyway. go on the bfing support thread, they may tell you more. i didnt bf so probably not the best person to ask


----------



## pippilongstockings

Not necessarily true Mini - mine went back to normal both times within 5 weeks and I BF'd Luke for 14 months and am still BFing Z.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

see told i talk [email protected]!


----------



## teresal

marge -- i'd love to meet up sometime, we only have the one car at the moment so we would have to bus it somewhere to meet you (A7 route), no trains to edinburgh unless i go to glasgow first, the joys of living in the sticks, have a look at the A7 route and then when you know where you are just let me know where and i am up for it, would be great to meet you and DS. i don't know edinburgh at all so not sure what its like for you to get to the A7 or if it would be easier to meet you in glasgow. I miss not having a car  hopefully will get another in the summer when we have saved some pennies. well done you on still Bf'ing and very jealous that you are thinking of going again  

mini -- you talking [email protected], never  

xx


----------



## northernmonkey

just a quickie, baby waking up.... 

Marge - I bf dd#1 for 14 months and AF only returned 1 month after stopping completely.. am still bf dd#2 but she isn't really interested in milk so has 1 or max 2 feeds per day but AF still absent.  I know exactly how you feel, I was the same with dd#1 (and dd#2).  I loved bf'ing (as did dd#1 - she was still on 4 feeds a day and 4 solid meals at 13 months!) and I knew that if I stopped purely so that I could try for another baby and we weren't successful that I would always regret stopping.  AF returned for me in the August which was 1 month after completely stopping bf'ing and we started tx in the November - I had the hormone profiles done in the September and October which the clinic were happy with and they didn't even ask me when I had finished bf'ing.  I'm in the same position again as you now - really want to try for one last baby but not able to without AF and don't want to stop bf'ing yet even though bubs probably wouldn't miss it...

Lindz - congratulations on the arrival of your twins.  I can't imagine what hard work 2 babies must be but I'm sure they are well worth it.   

Spooks - good luck with your next tx cycle - start of spring next month which surely must be a good omen with everything blossoming and blooming into life....     

Pippi - we must definitely get together soon - how about after half term? With or without older ones??  I would definitely find it easier to chat without her but always feel guilty going somewhere without her!!  

Mini - did the controlled crying last night although baby didn't sound at all in control and I didn't feel it - was lying in bed watching the seconds tick away just waiting for social services to knock at the door....  She finally gave in during the second 10 minute cycle so not too bad I suppose.   

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

NM
x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

NM - well done hun. Did you do the pick up put down or just the CC? Its normal to take 2 cycles. you'll find today she will probsbly take just 1 cycle or even stop after a few mins. 

I noticd today the paint has come off the side of the cot where we were doing pick up put down so many times!


----------



## northernmonkey

Mini - just the CC but couldn't remember exactly what you had said to do at the time!!  I picked her up when she first woke up crying then when I realised she was just trying it on I put her down and left her for 10 mins.  She cried on and off but was sounding pretty angry at the 10 min mark so I went back, cuddled her until she settled again then put her down for the second installment...  I was more anxious about the neighbours hearing her than anything, not sure why cos dh managed to sleep through it... or pretended to....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

when she cries pick her up and pat her back and shush her. 

as soon as she stops put her down, she'll probsbly cry again so shush and stroke her head for a minute or so. if shes still crying pick her up and pat her back untl he stops again. and put her down. DO this for 20mins    (but you can do it in 10min cycles if you want)

after 20mins (or 10) leave the room and leve her to cry for 10mins. go back and do the PUPD agan for another 10 or 20min cycle. 

If shes not crying but not sleeping stoke her head and shush for 10min. leave and go bck after 5mins, repeat and leave for good!    

Print this off and have it with you. Take a clock in with you too. Don't wory about the neighbours


----------



## pippilongstockings

NM - would be lovely to meet up in half term.  We could go somewhere the older ones can run around together - L only does term time at pre-school so he'll be coming along and will no doubt keep your LO busy    He likes playing with the girls!

Marge - why not give your clinic a call?  I can't remember what tx you had now but my clinic were happy for me to have natural IUI cycles when still BFing as long as I was ovulating.  It wasn't something i wanted to do but I do know others who have had tx and conceived when still BFing.  Of course, if your cycles aren't back to normal then it obviously won't work!

Gotta go, off to bed in a minute - I'm bushed! x


----------



## Fizzypop

Hello ladies, most I know, some I don't!

Thought it was about time me and my bump 'bumped' over to this thread xxx


----------



## spooks

hello and wlcome 
are you going to update your profile   


thanks everyone for the replies about when you went for tx's after m/c's - just feel a bit nervous if 1. it doesn't work at all and 2. if it does work and I have another m/c - all normal I guess and I know if we don't try it won't ever work.
I'm fairly sure we're ready for tx next month as I realised last night if we got pregnant naturally we'd be trying now.


----------



## Fizzypop

Yes, that's the plan, and a ticker. But I can't do that on iPhone and just too knackered to go on the pc! 

Until then you will all have to be mind readers  

I am 12 weeks - due 30th august


----------



## spooks

thanks fizzy


----------



## Ju2006

OMG Fizzypop congrats..............where have you been hiding ?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Spooks - normal and natural fears - I was the same - but as you say you never know unless you try.
I am 21 weeks tomorrow - something I never thought I would say.

Got my scan on Wednesday   there is nothing wrong with little one.


----------



## pippilongstockings

Wowser Fizzy - that's fab news!!  I can't believe I didn't know, shows how useless I've been at keeping up with the donor sperm thread recently   

Hazel - I can't believe you're 21 weeks already!  I hope you manage to enjoy your scan next week, it's a lovely one - you can really see that it's a baby in there   

Spooks - sorry, I meant to reply to you.  I had tx the cycle after my m/c so I had one proper AF in between my 2 pregnancies (ttc #1).  My m/c was early though so I don't know if that makes a difference? Fingers crossed for you    

oops, meant to be working so better go...... xx


----------



## teresal

fizzy -- lovely to see you over here    they are just as crazy as they are on the donor sperm thread, so in good company


----------



## ceci.bee

Yay welcome over here FIzzy!!

GOod luck Hazel     

Spooks, trying again after loss is sooooooooooo hard, some say the 3 months afterwards are the best time - I had FET 3 months after my MC and got a BFN, and then another 3 months got a BFP with IVF - it is a total rollercoaster and the only time really to go for it is when you feel emotionally and physically ready, and good luck!        have you been on the trying again after loss thread?    

AFM have another scan tomorrow  - still hoping my placenta has moved, but also not holding out much hope either if that makes sense

love and    to all
C


----------



## Lindz

Hello to everyone else and thank you so much for all your congratulations. 
I hope it's ok to admit here that i'm struggling a bit to be honest. When i'm on my own with the twins it's really tough and i hate it when they're both screaming at the same time and there's nothing i can do so one of them has to wait and we both get more and more upset. I'm hanging on to the idea that things get easier after 3 months, do they?

Hiya Fizzy, that such great news, welcome over here!

Ceci- good luck for tomorrow, hoping your placenta has moved.

Oh dear, someone is starting to wake up....
xxx


----------



## juju81

Lindz, lovely, it's not easy at all and if anyone said otherwise I think deep down there'd be lying. You have double whammy too. Do u have many friends around during the day? It's such a change and it does get easier I promise. Are u feeding or bottle? Do they sleep through the night or how often they getting up?

Massive    hun, wish I was nearer, even if to just make u the occasional drink and help with feeding xxx

Pm if you want. 

I struggled BIG time. I wasn't post natelly depressed even tho nick thought I was but I didn't feel much for little Noah for about a month or so. People don't like to admit it tho but there are probably more people out there than u think feeling like u xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings

me    i'm struggling aswell even 9 months in    and i've only got 1 baby to deal with (plus one gorgeous big boy).  Good on you for admitting in lindz, it's bloody hard work being a mummy.  Can you get any support via your health visitor?  What's that organisation called, is it homestart?  Will google and see if I can find it for you - someone recommended them to a friend of mine who had twins.


----------



## pippilongstockings

yep, it's home start - http://www.home-start.org.uk/homepage - give them a call and see if there's anyone in your area who can help. They'll just come and visit if that's all you need, sometimes all you need to get through the day is someone to chat to.

If you can, try and get out of the house - everything feels easier when there are a lot of other people with children around. Did you do NCT classes? Are there any baby groups close to you? If you live anywhere near Oxford/Swindon then I'd be happy to meet up with you - although I'm a basket case at the moment so might not help much 

/links


----------



## teresal

lindz honey, like Ju has said its definately not easy and thats with one so cannot imagine what its like with 2, i hated it when meredith cried and i couldn't see to her straight away so must be so upsetting that you have that every day. do you have anyone that could help you through the day till you get into some sort of routine. yes it does get easier honestly it does, i am sure that you are doing fine and probably doing better than you think, don't ever think that we have got it all worked out with this parenthood thing cos i don't think any of us have, so never feel like you can't talk to us about anything, we are always here for you when you need us even if its just to let of some steam.
big      i bet you are a wonderful mummy and those beautiful babies are doing fine

xx


----------



## eli..g

I dont get here much sorry, but just wanted to say to lindz...     
Not being a mum of twims, just an auntie... I can only say how much help my sister had from homestart and also from getting involved with her local twin club.  

Big hugs to all off you struggling at the moment    you all deserve a 'big sqeeze' as my finlay says!


----------



## ceci.bee

Lindz hun      I really feel for you - did you know that new mums on their own get about as much sleep as someone being tortured with sleep deprivation?? double that with twins and no wonder you are feeling shattered and low. I am sure you are doing an amazing job, and I hope you can get some help. I have had several friends with twins and all say the first 3 months passes in a total blur of nappies, crying and no sleep, but it does get better, esp when they can enterntain and distract each other    I hope someone on the twin thread can help with more practical advice   
lots of love
C


----------



## carrie lou

Lindz honey     I'm certainly no expert as my baby isn't even born yet but I'm fully expecting the first few weeks to be hard; I can only imagine how much harder it is with two babies. It takes a lot of guts to admit you're struggling but I'm sure it will get easier and then it will all seem worth it. Lots of good advice from the other ladies on here; do any of the grandparents live nearby, could you ask them for a bit more help to get you through these first difficult weeks? 

Thinking of you


----------



## snoopygirl79

Lindz - I know exactly how you feel as I too have twins. But things do get easier, once you work out your babies and know what they want. I managed to get mine into a routine of feeding 4 hourly (I breastfed for the 1st 6 months) and managed to get out and about in between a feed. Not every day mind, but as much as possible. Crying babies don't sound as bad if you take them out in the buggy and it also soothes them - well it did mine!! There's nothing worse than 2 babies screaming at you at the same time. But as long as the other one is safe in their moses basket or wherever you put them, it's ok to leave them crying for a bit while you sort out the other one.

If there is a twins club near you then I'd highly recommend going as it's great talking to people who know exactly what you're going through. PM me if you feel the need to talk. But things DO get easier, and then you have other things to worry about, like them both walking in different directions!!  But having twins is a blessing and it's so lovely to watch them play with each other and hear them squealing with delight when they chase each other up and down the living room.

Also if you get a chance, maybe look at what your local children's centre offers in way of classes and groups as they're free (well I think most of them are) and a good way to get out and meet people and there's usually people who work there or can help you.

And make sure you rest or sleep when they sleep and don't even think about doing any housework!!   

Also if anyone offers to help then make sure you take them up on it!!!! I'm lucky as my parents live quite close so they're happy to help or look after them when I need a break as it is the hardest job in the world being a parent and unfortunately the worst paid one!!  But I'm happy to accept cuddles from my gorgeous girls instead!!! 

Big hugs


----------



## margesimpson

Fizzy - welcome - it's so lovely to have you here!


Linz -   I've heard that mummies of twins can feel that they miss out on the "fantasy" of quietly nursing or reading to their baby and that they sometimes feel like they're not doing a very good job of being a mum. Honestly, we all feel like that at times. Do what you can, get all the help you can, embrace "In the night garden" if it helps. Be kind to yourself.   


Hazel -    the scan goes well tomorrow.


Pippi - thanks for your encouragement. My cycles have never been very regular and I want to give us the best chance of being successful. I'm really worried that we run out of the donor. We've still got 5 straws left, but that's it - that was all we could get. 


So......I've made an appt for consents/drug collection etc for 2nd May!!!


Mx


----------



## spooks

lindz    I have no idea how twin mummies get through it - i found the first few weeks soooo difficult - me and dh refused help from anyone (we're both stubborn) and it was so hard even with just the 1 baby. Like juju I really didn't fall in love with baby spooks for quite a while    - I was just too busy and it was like an alien had landed in the house. I obviously love her to bits now and did at the time but just didn't have time to feel it.  

it's good that you feel you can say it's difficult and it will get better, I'm sure you're doing well now and it will get easier   

margiesimpson -    hope the appointment goes well how exciting   

snoopy girl - how are you? lovely new pic of your girls    

hazel - hope the scan goes well     

ceci and pippi  thanks    
ceci - i did look on the thread you mentionned but I didn't want to be there IYKWIM - I would read people's profiles on the bottom and feel so sad- especially for the people still waiting for their first child    so I have to stay away from there


northern monkey thinking about TTC no3!!!!     how lovely   

carrie, eli, teresa, mini, pinkcat, ju, fizzy pop   
and everyone else who has gone off the page


----------



## teresal

marge --- ohh how exciting, i really hope it works as quick again    

afm -- meredith got weighed yesterday and now weighs a whopping 17lb 7 ozs and measures 67cms, development is ahead so she is doing well. she has started to wake up again through the night usually about 3am, doesn't want anything in particular, just a little cuddle then goes back down again, still getting up at 6ish, the last 3 mornings has been just before 6 but has had a dirty nappy each time    why can't she poo through the day   . shes been as good as gold this morning, have changed all the beds, polished everywhere, cleaned the bathroom and the kitchen and she never bothered    just got hoovering to do, but was feeling guilty leaving her to play on her own so will do that this afternoon. she plays so much better now that she can sit up on her own     so am off to make a cup of tea and have an hour of play madness before lunchtime 

hi to all you lovely ladies


----------



## teresal

pc -- merediths is harder now that she is on solids, but thats normal, she sometimes has quie hard ones and i just give her more fruit, i got this and give her things like oranges and stuff to suck on, no chance of her choking on stuff (i'm a wimp about her choking) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200430617754&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT if you are worried about constipation put some freshly squeezed orange juice and water in a bottle and give him that, think its about one teaspoon of orange to 1 oz of water (mini will know, she told me about it)
things we talk about on here  
she has been sitting for a while now, still keep cushions round her just incase she forgets, shes not one for rolling or being on her tummy though so suppose she had to find something she liked

xx

/links


----------



## juju81

Pinkcat, they do say boys are slower however, Noah was rolling both ways at 4 1/2 months, apparently something they 'shouldn't' be able to do until around 6/7 months so don't worry! Also, noahs nearly walking but still will not sit!!!!!

Go figure


----------



## carrie lou

Marge - how exciting you are going to start trying for no. 2!   Wishing you all the luck in the world


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Scan went well, except baby was naughty and had hands on face the whole time so could not see the lips and was upright in breech position and the scan could not see the blood flow in the great vessels properly the 4 chambers of the heart were fine, but she could not get the aorta and vena cava etc.
DH want's to know the sex and feels it will help him accept things, so I let him ask to find out. Baby did not want to show us that either -   legs crossed. Very very naughty baby   
So going back in 2 weeks to check the rest of the heart, the lips/palate and hopefully the flavour!

Feeling quite excited that I get another scan.


----------



## carrie lou

Hazel - glad it went well. My baby was naughty too   and had his head rammed right down in my pelvis with his back to us so for a while we couldn't see anything! The sonographer sent me to empty my bladder, that didn't help then I had to get up from the couch and do some gymnastics and eventually he moved enough so we could see everything they needed to! Obviously a willful little munchkin, as is yours! How nice that you get another scan, fingers crossed baby will behave next time, and it's good to hear your DH is coming round to the idea.


----------



## teresal

Hazel -- thats great news, meredith NEVER showed her face either, the cons used to say has she got a contract with OK or HELLO cos there is definately no face pics while shes inside    lovely you get another scan    

juju -- noah is just to busy to sit nowadays    

xx


----------



## juju81

Tezza, he's never sat  

Hazel, glad scan went ok x 

Has dh not accepted using donor then


----------



## teresal

ju -- thats what i mean, hes always been a busy boy


----------



## Lindz

Thanks so much lovely ladies for all your support. Made me  but not in a bad way! I think things are harder as we've just moved to a new area and don't know anyone and both our families are hours away. 

We've got the next few weeks planned so we're either at my parents or someone is staying with us so feeling very relieved. It's amazing the difference that just having someone else there makes. Last night DS was screaming and pooed all over me while DD was screaming so i picked her up and she was sick all over me, our bed, DS and herself. As DH was there we ended up laughing but i'm not sure that's what i would have done if i'd been on my own in the middle of the day!

Pippi- Thanks so much for the info about Homestart. I've spoken to them and they're going to pop round and might have someone who can come and help for a few hours a week which would be amazing. Just joined Tamba too. I've also been to our local twins club but everyone seemed a bit more 'sorted' than me, the same thing as the twins thread on here. That's why it was great to hear you guys say that you sometimes found things tough too.

Juju-Sleeping through the night??! Are you joking? Afraid not. When did Noah and how did you manage it? Our big problem is that they still don’t really know day from night so they’ll both have a little spell of an hour or 2 in the night where they’re wide awake. I’m mainly feeding expressed breast milk by bottle which I thought would be easier as DH can help feed but it actually means I get less sleep as after we’ve fed them and got them back to sleep I have to stay up for another half an hour to express the next feed. It has crossed my mind whether I’ve got a touch of PND but I think it’s just that twins are really hard and I’m really tired!

Teresa- thanks for the PM and the feeding info. I can breastfeed them both together but they both takes ages and fall asleep as they're used to bottles. I mainly express but top up with formula when i don't have enough. They both also have really awful wind at the moment which is stopping them eating properly and causing lots of tears, argh!

Hazel- glad the scan went well and you get a special bonus one in a couple of weeks. One of the best things about a twin pregnancy is lots of scans. We found out the sexes but actually wouldn't have had a choice as they both liked flashing their bits and was pretty obvious at the post 30 week scans.

Marge-I feel awful but i agree that sometimes i feel like both me and the babies are missing out as i've got both our children at once. I'd never miss out on having either of them but would maybe have liked them to be spaced out a bit. Sometimes i just want to let one of them fall asleep on my tummy and have a big hug but that's just not possible very often. I'm s sorry, i'm not ungrateful honestly, i do realise how lucky we are. Very exciting that you're thinking about number 2, good luck!

Snoopygirl- when did you start with the 4 hour routine? I think that would be amazing but i'm worried they're still a bit little and I feel guilty about moving away from feeding on demand. People have also suggested that they might sleep better in their own room but i feel guilty about that too.

Right should be using this time to express or tidy or something instead of being naughty and being on here!

Thanks again for all the lovely posts xxxx


----------



## teresal

lindz -- am glad all the info from everyone is useful and you will get into a routine, honestly you will, really pleased you have sorted out homestart as well, as for the twins group, i am sure that they really aren't that organised and its probably just a show, i bet if you said you where struggling with something then others would follow, we all feel we should be super mummys but god i wouldn't believe anyone that said they found it easy all the time. good that you have family with you to help at the moment and well done on getting to the baby group, i started going when meredith was just 8 weeks old, not for her to do anything but for me to meet other mummys and have a chat. on the wind front meredith had bad wind when she was a few weeks old and my HV advised fennel seed water, i put a couple of drops in her bottle and it helped, think its cos it aniseedy if yoou know what i mean, have a wee look at that, its all natural stuff, meredith wouldn't take infacol at all so was pleased when i got that, only needed it for a couple of weeks and she sorted herself out, HV said they give it to premature babies with wind probs.
i would have laughed as well at the sick and poo issue, i can remember when meredith was bout 4 weeks, instead of changing her on her mat, me being a smarty did it on the bed and she had a wee, was right through the quilt   

forget about housework and stuff, have some you time


----------



## chrispx

Hello Everyone,

Me & baby chrispx are doing ok....she is 4weeks on friday, can't believe how time flys! Sorry not had chance to come on here, even though i could have done with some advice as baby C has been suffering with colic. Its hard this mammy job,takes me until dinnertime to get myself organised & dressed! I'm using Dr Brown bottles & started using infacol but with th colic some nights worse than others. Anyone else baby suffered with it?

Feel like ive missed loads of goings on, on here so sorry if i have missed anything.

Fizzy- Congrats to you, enjoy your pregnancy.

Carrie- How you doing hun? how far are you now?

Spooks- good to hear you ready for next treatment. The way you are feeling is only natural, after my M/C you just think it is going to happen everytime but Stay positive.  

Marge- so you also starting for no 2, how old is baby simpson?

Hazel- The more scans the better i say, so can see babba each time & more reassurance.

Juju- Noah seems very advanced. Nearly walking? how old is he now?

Pinkcat- hope you are well. I agree with the bit about staying in abit more, think i have thought i should be like wonder women & be out & about but it's all still so new.

ceci- Has placenta moved? Mine was low & thought was going to be c section, but moved when went for scan.

Lindz- Can imagine how hard it must be with twins, bet your doing a great job though!

Mini- How is you?

teresal- Made me laugh what your cons said about her never showing her face. She wanted to keep you waiting...  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok.

well best get to bed as these sleepless nights are hardwork, but love every minute of it all.


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Chrispx - we need a name     

Lindz - the first few weeks are so overwhelming and with twins must be so tiring. You will gradually get yourself into a routine and do things your way. Even now my routne gradually changes as the weks go by, I know alot of people are against reading books and following them but i read gina ford and baby whisperer and it got me into a routine, i followed the  milk feed times and the sleep times followed suit (he did this himself actually and was the smae as the book! )    but it also explained about sleep and the cycles  they go through which helped me alot. 
I didn't join any mums groups apart from baby sensory. The groups were all the wrong time    they were at lunchtime when most babies sleep WTF!   

But i found just going out for a walk each day helped, even just to the corner shop, and then go and see a friend for a coffee. 
I thought i had PND but it was sleep dep!    it makes you go completly nutty!   

it does get better, believe me! 

Tezza - can you come and clean my house!   

Pippi -   

Marge -


----------



## juju81

Lindz   Noah wasn't sleeping through until around 16wks! Even now we get rubbish nights (like last night) where have u moved to? Still within the London area? I also made sure I got out every day, fresh air is fab tonic. Don't be so hard on urself, ur a new mummy with twins. It's probably just a touch of the baby blues  

I highly recommend the baby whisperer (not so keen on ol' gina but like mini she might work for u  )


----------



## teresal

mini -- anything for you   

xx


----------



## snoopygirl79

Lindz - the girls were a bit premature so we were in hospital for 3 weeks and it was the hospital who got them on a 4 hourly routine and basically told us to stick to it!! I never fed them on demand which I did find strange as when we did get them home, I still stuck rigidly to the routine and they both cried from 7-10pm but I never gave in and fed them.    I was just too scared to go against what the hospital said but now in hindsight they were just hungry.    We had in with us for 4 months in moses baskets and then put them in their own room, straight into their cot beds.

spooks - we're all doing well thanks, apart from Chloe has decided to stop eating.    Of course she'll still eat biscuits though, just not her lunch or dinner    I can't believe they're going to be 2 in May.   

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## juju81

Ooh pinkcat, yourll love swimming. Noahs just got his first swimming badge


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Pinkcat - baby sensory is a class that intoduces baby to different senses. The teacher does songs and signs, reads a story in a over the top way    she uses puppets, shiny things, bubbles etc. There is a theme each week. Google it. i did a term and booked another term just to see how he reacts now he is older. 

Tezza - What?!   

Ju - what was wrong with Noah last night then?   

We have nearly got a tooth!


----------



## juju81

There opening a baby sensory class at our swim centre now  

He's got a cough and cold so was unsettled again. It's just hard work getting to work for 8 when all I want to do is sleep  

My mum has him fri and nicks mum has him sat as were out both nights so will be nice to chill in the mornings for a bit


----------



## teresal

Ju -- poor Noah with his cold and cough and well done Noah on getting his swimming badge    

mini -- i will come and clean your house anytime (as long as you look after meredith as well as Lucas), nearly got a tooth wow no more sticking your fingers in his mouth then. are you due back to work next month, i know i am due back in april but have to go hand my notice in at the end of this month cos they can't give me the hours that i can do (what a shame   ) so either going to be a kept woman or look for something that fits in with DH's hours    

PC -- no it cleans just fine, good for getting swimming organised


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

I wish my job didn't fit in with my life    I'll be on annual leave in march    then start in april


----------



## teresal

its a horrible thought isn't it    i don't have anyone to look after meredith and our local childminder i don't like so not leaving her there, but might have to look for something a few hours a week or we will be skint all the time (don't want to but needs must i suppose) have put my CV into a couple of care homes this week so will se if anything comes back, i did state the days and hours that i could work so not holding up much hope, most care homes want you to be more flexible


----------



## Fizzypop

Teresa - dont just hand in your notice. Talk to me first (if you want to that is!). They can't just say that you can't have the hours, have to have a good enough reason and most firms steer away from saying no because it's such a dodgy area. xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

if its shift work then a bit more difficult. I do shift work and have managed to get set shifts also am going part time (30hrs) but only on a life wise thing. Its got to be reviewed yearly. I'm not supposed to go part time as i;m a manager and they reckon managers can't work part time to full fill their role.   

My manager is really good tho with me and has let me have the days i want.


----------



## teresal

fizzy i asked them for 2 nightshift a week, on certain nights cos if DH's work and they have said that they don't have any nights available, its like a home care agency where we go to peoples houses and do a sit in service, my contarct says that i only get work when its available (i have always had the same families since i started 5 years ago) so i think they have me over a barrel, i could get work through the day (get my old clients back) but i don't have anyone that i would leave meredith with

right you mummies, its my birthday next week and DH is taking me out tomorrow night for dinner (lovely i know) thats not the problem, my problem is i have never left meredith yet (she will be in bed before i go and never wakes up) and am starting to panic now about leaving her, i was even crying when i was bathing her tonight cos i feel guilty about going out without her, have asked DH if we can leave it till next weekend but he knows that if he gives in this week i wil have another week to think of another excuse not to go. its my sister and her hubby that are coming to sit here for us, i have even thought if we just go to mcdonalds then it will be a quick outing. so big question is how do i get over this feeling of guilt about leaving her and the paranoia that something will happen when i'm out, even just her waking up and crying for me, the thought of her being upset and i'm not there to comfort her terrifies me

xx


----------



## spooks

i think you'll find you need her more than she needs you     this is completely normal.
I'm rubbish at leaving baby spooks and me and dh hardly ever go out and when we do I gulp down my food and am itching to get back. 
please don't just go to macdonalds though - i hope you don't mind me saying but that sounds like a really grim birthday       
go somewhere local so you know you can get back soon if you need to, keep your mobile on the table so you know you haven't missed a call, apologise to dh in advance for not listening to anything he's saying and to your sister cos she'll think you don't trust her when you come back after an hour   

I'm sure there's loads of people on here that can happily leave their babies and are calling me neurotic  but I just haven't worked out how to let go yet. 

my sil went on holidays abroad for a week with her friends when her baby was a few months old       i've never got over it    

 love to all


----------



## juju81

Ahh tezza  , I don't mean it in a harsh way but you need to get over it. She's going to be fine and as spooks says u need her more.

Noahs sleeping out tonight and tomorrow night, yourll appreciate it xxx

P.s happy burfday!


----------



## Ju2006

teresal - make you a deal, if you go out I will go out too.  I have been invited out and I am trying to get out of it with the old PMT/PMS line, I don't have anything to wear and I can't be bothered with the late night/early am..........tbh it will be the 1st time I have left dd2 (apart from my trip to hosp when she was 3wks)............my above excuses are all genuine tho as af showed her ugly head today (sorry tmi )


----------



## teresal

Thanks ladies, i know she will be fine with my sister (well unless she wakes up cos for some reason shes took a dislike to her   ) i know its me, am exactly the same as my mum, she never went and left us with anyone, i never stayed away from home till i was 11 and stayed with my auntie just up the road, as soon as i got up i ran home though   

ju -- no excuses then off you go tonight    what a load of whimps we are   

juju -- ohhh you are harsh    so will you not see noah all weekend    i'm not ready for that yet. good that you can do it though 

spooks -- well we must both be neurotic then, i keep saying to DH that i am just a control freak with meredith his reply is well you are her mummy and know her better than anyone else. can't just stay local cos of where we live will have to drive about 30 mins to get somewhere, no i won't go to mcdonalds but i am going to phone and book a table so i don't have to sit and wait to get seated    and can get back quicker

thanks am just going to have a look and see what i can wear    nothing fits


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tezza - It wl do you good to get out, like you said she will be alseep and won't know a thing. Your sister will be fine with her. If you think to when you babysat for a freind or family and the baby was fine with you wasn't it??! So it wl be the same. 
I've let my friend/MIL and recently my sister look after DS and everything was fine. I was terrified when my sister had him cos she hasn't got kids and forgets everything    but they survived.    
MY MIL has him sometimes for the day to give me a break. 
Don't you dare go to macdonalds.    once my parents are nearer  i will leave him for the night at their house.!! Its not healthy to be tied together so much, you both need your space and she needs to know you can leave her and will come back. Its all part of her learning to be independant and secure!


----------



## juju81

Teresa, no I picked him up at 10 this morning and he's just going off again now.....thank god, whinging little toe rag  

I went away last June when he was 3 months old fri-mon was a nice break but I did miss him but u have to have the break, it's good for all of u xxx


----------



## HellyS

Hi everyone,
Havent vanished off the face of the earth    Glad to see you all chatting, its been busy on here!

Teresa - Please go out!! She will be just fine    Since Emily was very small Ive made sure to leave her with either mine or DH's folks for one night a month.  It means we get to spend some time together and also catch up on some much needed sleep but they (Emily and her grandparents) all love it.  Now when I leave her she just give me a kiss and cuddle says bye bye and toddles off for fun with grandma or granda - it will do you good honey - have a great birthday xxx

love to you all 
Helly
x


----------



## pippilongstockings

Teresa - if u aren't ready then don't do it! Took me ages to leave Luke. I'd gladly leave Z for the night if I could find anyone brave enough to have him


----------



## pippilongstockings

Should add though, it'll do her no harm to be left for a few hours if u and DH want some time together. Even if she wakes up she'll be fine. We think they will be distraught if we're not there but I've found that they tend to be better behaved when we're not around!! I'd love a bit of time with my lovely DH, I miss spending time alone with him <sniff sniff>


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

I was left alone with my friend's 3 month old having never looked after a baby on my own in my life for a whole day while she went to an anaesthetic study day she had to do.

The baby cried for about 5 mins and then settled down. We had a lovely day and he was content and fine to look after. 

My point is, that if she had stood outside for the 1st 5 mins she would have run back in to rescue him. But the crying lasted for 5 mins.

I have also looked after my step son from age 3 every other weekend and been through night times wanting mummy and providing lots of cuddles and reassurance. 
He has turned out to be very independent and able to go to scouts and army camps without any problems.

It is really important for our children to be brought up able to cope in the wide world and with other people looking after them. You never know if you might not be able to look after them for some reason - say you need an operation. You will be much less stressed if you know they are able to be looked after by someone else. Better to try short 3 hour trips away while they are in bed now, than in a crisis situation.

The friend that left me with the 3 month old spent a week running backwards and forwards to the hospital when her DH was seriously ill with ruptured appendix. She had two babies by then and between her friends we took it in turns to do the tea/bath/ bedtime routine and look after them in the day. They were a little unsettled not seeing either of their parents much for days, but they coped.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

This thread is getting a little long now, so I will be starting a new one tomorrow and locking this one with a link to the new thread.
Just to warn you


----------



## pippilongstockings

Hi Hazel - as you are doing the bumps and babies thread now would you mind including a summary page at the start? I've had a few people PM'ing me asking for the summary back. Thanks x


----------



## teresal

thanks for asking that Pippi, i don't know where everyone is with their bumps without it   

well went out at 6.30 when meredith went to bed, went to a hotel and stuffed my face    was back home at 9ish, meredith was fine, slept soundly and is none the wiser that we were out. was a lovely meal and enjoyed it even if i did sit with the phone right next to me all the time (DH was just as bad   ) 
so now i'm not helping her independence by not leaving her    but i'd be a bad mum if i left her all the time, mmmmm confusing, anyway  not that i will be going out again for a while. if my mum was alive i'd probably be quite happy to leave her for a while with her but unfortunately shes not and i don't have anyone else that i can really leave her with, my sister is ok now and then but her boy is 15 now and they do their own things, she has said how great it is to have her life back to herself

we are lucky that she goes to bed at 6.30 and we get our evenings together (well if dads not in) 

anyway am off to watch the rest of DOI before having a bath and early night 

xx


----------



## juju81

Tezza lovey,  no ones saying your a bad mum silly  , I suppose it just helps the child when mixed with other people, they don't become totally dependant on you when they get older, they won't be so clingy!

I don't feel bad when I leave Noah, I know he's in good hands some people might say I'm a bad mum for feeling like that, were all different in what were happy with   and I can happily leave Noah for a couple of nights, anything more and I start pining  

xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

no tezza- don't take it the wrong way! I'm saying in general that its healthy to let the baby have other relationships as well as the parents. I'm terrified of leaving him with the nursery. And only cos i'm worried he won't sleep there    but he'll get used to it as all babies do. I'm glad that he'll get lots of new friends and interaction with other babies. ALso when he goes to school it won't be such a shock to the system for both of us!!!    its about getting the balance right. You are not LEAVING her, you are going out and coming back, which lets her know mummy will always come back, which in turn makes them secure. 


Its so healthy for you to have some space and time to yourself, i know i start feeling hemmed in and stressed and i know i need a break. 
I know when i go out i have to totally switch off or else i;d go mad!!! 


I'm sure your sister would be fine if you asked her again as she would know what its like to have a young baby and not be able to go out like you used to. You are not asking her every night!!   




Well done for going out!


----------



## carrie lou

Teresa - glad you went out and enjoyed it honey.   I'm sure it must be hard the first time you leave your little one with someone else, but as you say she didn't even realise you were gone! I suppose it's an important step psychologically though, knowing that you can leave her for a short while and she will be fine. And I'm sure your sister would love the opportunity to spend some time with her, after all everyone loves cuddling babies!


Ladies - has anyone else suffered with sickness in the 3rd trimester?   I'm asking because I was extremely sick in the first few weeks (nausea all day every day, vomiting sometimes 3 times a day   ) and my midwife warned me that in people who suffer badly, the nausea may come back towards the end of the pregnancy. Yesterday for the first time since about 16 weeks, I had a really bad day - DH and I went out to see a film and I couldn't concentrate on it because I felt so bad, then we went to a restaurant and I ate hardly anything, just got home and I threw up   went straight to bed, woke up feeling awful today and threw up again. I feel really bad for spoiling our evening out as we so rarely go anywhere, and it was the anniversary of our first date so meant to be special, but DH was lovely about it. I'm only 28 weeks so I didn't think the sickness would come back this early - but maybe (hopefully!) it was just a blip?


----------



## Ju2006

Teresal - glad you have a gd night on saturday.  My night was gd too, was really naughty and stayed out til 00.45 !  Paid for it the nxt day as dd2 had her 6mth photo's at 11am.  DD1 got me up for a wee at 3.30am, so still feeling like a zombie now, hey ho it's not every weekend (thank god).  Both dd's behaved and stayed in bed for OH, he had it easy sat night, typical !


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks Pinkcat   Felt a bit queasy this morning but otherwise not too bad today, and I haven't had a temperature or rash or anything that would suggest a bug - so I'm hoping it was just a nasty blip after all!

Ju - glad you had a good night out!


----------



## teresal

ju -- well done you for going out as well, you dirty stop out staying out till that time    glad you had a good night though. typical they where well behaved for your OH    

sorry ladies    didn't mean that you thought that if you went out and left babies that you where a bad mummy, its just what you hear people say. i admire those of you that can do it but suppose i always had it drummed into me from my mum that when you have kids then they are your responsibility and you should stay in and look after them, things have changed big time since those days though and unfortunately most of us have to go back to work these days   

anyway hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend


----------



## Fizzypop

Teresa - well done you for getting out. You are right, you just have to do what is right for you x on the contract thing, do they give other people night shifts on the same days? Prob next if I pm you or you pm me...

Ju - I can't imagine staying up till that late anymore? Just about made it till 10.30 on Saturday and I still had to drive home!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Tezza - My mum never went out either. But She has always drummed into me that i need to get out and take any offer of help i can get.  she realises now that if she had gne out more and had more help then maybe she wouldn't of got PND badly.   

Things have changed, but its about getting the right balence. I agree, leaving your baby with whoever whenever is not right either    Ho hum!


----------



## Ju2006

I am still paying for the late night !!!!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Link to new thread - please post there what you want on the summary page and I will put it together for you all.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257111.msg4293057#msg4293057


----------

